# 2010

## lubezniy

** 

     2010    339-,     212-    .     ,  ,    ,                15-   ,   .  ,   2010      -1      15  2011 .

         ,    ,     ,     ,     50 ,        (  ,    ,  ).      4-,        15  ,     (     339-     ,  ).   ,       ,               .        4-   ,           ,    .

    ,   ,  ,           .               4-     .  -1   .          ,          .

         16  2010  272-.    ( 1  2010 )       ,      ,      (    50 , ,        90%).            -1   4-,       (    , ,     ).            50            ,      .             .        ,   ( ,    4-,  , ).   -             (  -1    ,       ;   , ,   ).

** 

  ,    .   ,        ,  (   -1 )   :           ,        .  2011   .

                .          ,  ,    ,     :
       2010 ;
     2010 ;
        2010 .

    ,  - , ,    ,       ,        ,    (   ).   ,        , ,  ,           ,   .           ,      ,        (  )         ,      .                   , -        ,   .

   ,      1  2010   -    2009    ,    -11  2010 .      .        ,   ()     ""   .       .

   ( )   ,     

      . 5 . 16  212-   ,    ,    1        .     -2 .         .      .          (     ,         ,    )       .

   . 5 . 11  27- "  ()      "   ,      ,      ,   1         .  ,    (    )    -2 .   ,    2010   166,        . 71      (   -6-1)  ,        ,               ( ).      ,   .         ,        . , -,    .

    ,   ,      -6-1       ,   . ,  ,         ()   ()      - .            .               ,   ,    ,            .

----------


## avk-olga

!
             .

----------


## .

*avk-olga*,           .

----------


## saigak

..  "" - -1   ,   -    ....

----------

....     .....
    ,              ....


   .....
 ,    -1,   ?  (    )     ?         ?....  ?
:         ....   :Wow:

----------


## lubezniy

> ,    -1,   ?  (    )     ?         ?....  ?


   -    .   ,      (,   -  -1  4-)    ,   ,    ,  ,  .     ()    -     ,      (     ).



> :         ....


 -...     2-,  30   .

----------

lubezniy,     .....

    (  .....)     (     ()),          -1 -       ......  ""  ......    10-......

lubezniy,    .....     .....     .....     "  "...
 :yes:

----------


## saigak

> lubezniy,    .....     .....     .....     "  "...


--  :yes:

----------


## ˸

> 2-,  30   .


...      ...*lubezniy*,   !!!
      15.02    :Wow:

----------


## jennyk

> ** 
> 
>   ,        ,  (   -1 )   :           ,        .


      01.07  31.12.10,     .      ,      ,  "         "  :Frown:       - ,   ,       .
    ?

PS

----------


## lubezniy

,    ,   .

----------


## TALA04

> ,        ,  (   -1 )   :           ,        .


!
  ?
   ""     - "",     - " ".
  .
    - 77   ,   11   2010  ?
    ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ""     - "",     - " ".


, .



> .
>     - 77   ,   11   2010  ?


,  .    ,    -  -    ,        .



> ?


    .          .

----------


## lubezniy

> (  .....)     (     ()),          -1 -       ......  ""  ......    10-......


  ,         .  ,   ,    -1 ,  :            .

----------


## TALA04

?
...

----------


## EvMorf

,  -6-1     ,     6 ,    ?

----------


## .

.   ,

----------


## .



----------


## lubezniy

> ?
> ...


  .    ,     ,      .

----------

:      -11. ,   .    ...

----------


## ˸

,    ( )     ?
 ...

----------


## espero2000

> ** 
> 
>    ,        ,  (   -1 )   :           ,        .  2011   .


    ?  ,    .

----------


## ˸

> ?


  ,

----------


## lubezniy

> ,    ( )     ?
>  ...


,  .  ,       ,   .

----------


## lubezniy

> ?  ,    .


  .    -6-1       192 .     ,   .

----------


## _D

-2    -      : http://www.pfrf.ru/accountability_granting/9006.html

      -2    -    : http://www.pfrf.ru/samozaniatoe_poryadoc/

  , ? ()  :Big Grin:

----------


## ˸

> ,       ,   .


       21.8 ( ,,      ,   )

----------


## lubezniy

> -2    -      : http://www.pfrf.ru/accountability_granting/9006.html
>       -2    -    : http://www.pfrf.ru/samozaniatoe_poryadoc/
>   , ? ()


, ,   ,         " ". , ,   .

----------


## lubezniy

> 21.8 ( ,,      ,   )


     PsvRsv 2.1.10 -   .           -2 - ,        .  :Smilie:  ,     .     -       . ,    -        ,   ,     .     .
  2.1.9   -    .  :Smilie:

----------


## ˸

... , ,    ,     ,

----------


## _D

,            31.12.10   "        "  :Smilie:  




> , ,   ,         " ". , ,   .

----------


## ˸

...    ,     ...       :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

,  ,      -      ?    -          .....   ,    ...... 
:  ,       -?
 :Embarrassment:

----------

!  ! -     .  -1   ( .. ,    9    )         "" ,  ....  ,         :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Fraxine

-    ,  :
 100,  200 (       )???     200,  , , , 210 ( ), 10    ?

----------


## Bucom

"PU RSV 1.6" (     28.12.10) -1     12.11.09  894.
  "" -1 :
 140:    01.01.10-31.12.10
 141-144 - 
  150  ""    "0".

----------


## saigak

> !  ! -     .  -1   ( .. ,    9    )         "" ,


 . .

----------


## astral

,  -6-2     ,   ,,         6 .,        6 ...        ?   ...       1330,      580.

----------


## astral

-11?     -6-1? 1   .

----------


## saigak

-11 !!!!      .  .

----------


## Bucom

> ,


      192     .             (  2011       ).

----------


## astral

?

----------


## ZHANNET

,  ,   !         , "     ,          ",    ,      ,    , 29 -   -   ,       ,       ? ,   -6,     2   01.07.2010  28.12.2010,        29.12.10  31.12.2010     -6-1?      ,    ,    ?
 ,        ,   +   2   , .      =1,   "" .  .
 ,   -1= -6-2,          -11?
, -     ? :Confused:

----------


## _

[QUOTE=˸;53096161]      21.8 ( ,,


http://www.pfrf.ru/ot_orenb/.  .    ,   (),  2010  .

----------


## ZHANNET

,      ,     -  -     (    - ),      ,    -.
         /   ,             ,     ,      ,    20     -,      , , ,  . :Frown:

----------


## ˸

> ,

----------


## Bucom

> ,   -1= -6-2,          -11?


-11          01.01.2010 (  , ).
-6-2     ,       ( .    1),        ( 2011 . - 4 ).
-1   ,   ..      (  ), ..        "    100%,   ".   , .,        -,     -    -    .

----------


## Fraxine

> -6-2     ,       ( .    1),        ( 2011 . - 4 ).


  ,    ,  ,       - 100,  110?   -    ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,  ,   !         , "     ,          ",    ,      ,    , 29 -   -   ,       ,       ? ,   -6,     2   01.07.2010  28.12.2010,        29.12.10  31.12.2010     -6-1?      ,    ,    ?
>  ,        ,   +   2   , .      =1,   "" .  .
>  ,   -1= -6-2,          -11?
> , -     ?


,  .
     ,   .  ,    ,       ( ,    ).       .         -     -1        -  .
       .     .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,    ,  ,       - 100,  110?   -    ?


 -1.

----------


## ZHANNET

,   ,         ,    1 /  7,7,     ,   -     ,  .
            ,   ,        ()  ?    ,     ,-.   1  7,7    .             .=1 :Hmm:

----------


## lubezniy

> ,   ,         ,    1 /  7,7,     ,   -     ,  .
>             ,   ,        ()  ?    ,     ,-.   1  7,7    .             .=1


     ,         .        ,       (      - ,       ).       1,   .     -   ,    .

----------


## Lazy Sea

, ,  .     ?
       ,          .          ?   -?      -?

----------


## MNB

.       ,     ,   -2        .  ?

----------


## Fraxine

> -1.


 ,      ,    .        (.. -   2 ,      =).

----------


## ˸

,       -6-2...   (    )    ,          (-6-1), ,   ...(   )

----------


## lubezniy

> ,      ,    .        (.. -   2 ,      =).


          -    .    ,   .

----------

,           (2010   )    (  )    (2 )     .         )))

----------


## saigak

.  -      +,      .

----------

....    ....)))

----------


## ol00

, , , -     -      ?  1 /  15001,   2/ - 16001?     ?

----------


## lubezniy

> , , , -     -      ?  1 /  15001,   2/ - 16001?     ?


   .           .   .

----------

,        .  212-        (.3 .7).
           3,    3         212-?
 ,  ..    ,      .,     .        .

----------


## 95

2009-  .    1    :Big Grin: .  2010-  .  . ,   ,           . ?  - ,   "" , , .

----------

.  1 ,  -6  /  .  ,         .    ?     ,  .      /  .. ,    ?

----------


## _

> , , , -     -      ?  1 /  15001,   2/ - 16001?     ?


    .          .     .   5     5,          .   6   7,80,200..  -          . -1   !

----------

> ** 
> 
>      2010    339-,     212-    .     ,  ,    ,                15-   ,   . 
> ............
> 
> ** 
> ............
> 
>    ,      1  2010   -    2009    ,    -11  2010 .      .


 ?     -11  .

----------


## 15

!  -6,(   5)  .,   Check      :
 1-  _______... 
2 []:
!!!20:    <>.  2529.72 ,   2272.73.     ? 
2 []: 
!!!20:    <>.  1850.68 ,   1704.55.     ? 
!
	5
       ?

----------


## NastasiaD

> lubezniy,    .....     .....


+100 000 000   :yes:

----------


## NastasiaD

> -11?     -6-1? 1   .


 1 7.7   :Smilie:     ...




> , .,        -,     -    -    .


   ?
 -1  1  2011         ,    ...
   ...         ...
    " " :Ill: 
    ,     -11  2009 ?
    ,    250    2009   :Lupa:  -  ?  ?




> , , , -     -      ?  1 /  15001,   2/ - 16001?     ?





> .          .     .   5     5,          .   6   7,80,200..  -          . -1   !


 1:        (   :Wink: )
 2:  ,  .
..   , , , , ,        ,           (  )    16---     :Smilie: 
       (     ),   ,   .   .
.




> <>.  1850.68 ,   1704.55.     ? 
> !
> 	5
>        ?


    ,      7    6 (-).   -  :Glasses:

----------


## 15

,      7    6 (-).   -  :Glasses: [/QUOTE]

   ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ?     -11  .


    ,      .     ,  .

----------


## lubezniy

> 2009-  .    1   .  2010-  .  . ,   ,           . ?  - ,   "" , , .


  .  :Smilie:          ( ,  -11).

----------


## Ksu78

,    2010 .      ( ) ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,    2010 .      ( ) ?


 ,      .

----------


## lubezniy

> !  -6,(   5)  .,   Check      :
>  1-  _______... 
> 2 []:
> !!!20:    <>.  2529.72 ,   2272.73.     ? 
> 2 []: 
> !!!20:    <>.  1850.68 ,   1704.55.     ? 
> !
>     5
>        ?


      ,   ,           .          .      .

----------


## miks

,,   ,     (, , )  ,     2010      ?      .

----------


## NastasiaD

> ,      7    6 (-).   - 
>    ?


     .
  1  2       ...  ...

----------


## Fraxine

-1   .    ???     ,    ,   ?      ?

----------


## NastasiaD

,  !  ,     ....

 ?

----------

> ,      .


 ,   . ,    ,   - ,      .


> ,  .


   -1  ?

    -     -1 ** -11?

----------

:

041-   ,   . 1.2 .57    24  2009. 212-

051-  ,   . 1.2 .57    24  2009. 212- (     ,    ,          ,   ,       ,   1,2.3.)
071-    .

  : 1  -      071.
2-    041    .
3- - 041 ,   -  2   100.    071.       ?    , 6%,   ,    .       1 ?    !
P.S      ,       ,         .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,   . ,    ,   - ,      .   -1  ?
>      -     -1 ** -11?


  ,   .             ,  -11    (        ,        ).

----------

:

041-   ,   . 1.2 .57    24  2009. 212-

051-  ,   . 1.2 .57    24  2009. 212- (     ,    ,          ,   ,       ,   1,2.3.)
071-    .

  : 1  -      071.
2-    041    .
3- - 041 ,   -  2   100.    071.       ?    , 6%,   ,    .       1 ?    !
P.S      ,       ,         .

----------


## DPr

,   4 .   10,  11   3    ,      ,   ,

----------


## 15

> ,   ,           .          .      .


       1      .    .    1     ,         .    ,      .

----------

: 15    31  (-)???   :Frown:

----------

15

----------

.

----------


## DPr

,   ?

----------

-      ,     4   4 .      ,        .     .

----------

-           ,       .... 
     ???  :Embarrassment:

----------


## ZHANNET

-1      15    ,    ,      . ,        15,    - ,     .    1  2011  -   .  01 ,    .     ,     ,    ,      - ,    . .  . :Frown:

----------


## Fraxine

,    :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow: 
   - ,      - 2   ,    ,  -   ,    :
 -   1512.18
   775.48
 2287.66,   2288!!!   ???   1512,    ,  776-  .
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## Lazy Sea

> -           ,       .... 
>      ???


       .    ,     -   .      -   .       -  .  -  ...

----------


## lubezniy

> 1      .    .    1     ,         .    ,      .


     .  ,   .

----------


## lubezniy

> .    ,     -   .      -   .       -  .  -  ...


    .   ,        .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,     
>    - ,      - 2   ,    ,  -   ,    :
>  -   1512.18
>    775.48
>  2287.66,   2288!!!   ???   1512,    ,  776-  .


       ?   -  ?      .

----------

.

 1
1 - 6-3
2  
3      
4-6-1


 2
1  
2  -6-2


  3
 - 6-2


 ?
  :      ?  2       .

----------


## Lazy Sea

> .   ,        .


,    .            - -       ,   .  .

----------


## 15

> .  ,   .


    .       ?

----------

,         10000,    11000  ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,         10000,    11000  ?


     ?

----------


## lubezniy

> .       ?


               .        ,       .   ,      .  -     ( -  ,  - ).

----------


## tatimtv

> , , , -     -      ?  1 /  15001,   2/ - 16001?     ?


16001 :yes:

----------


## tatimtv

( 15 )     ?

----------


## .



----------


## cleose

> .          ( ,  -11).


  , -  56 ,  -  56       11...,         ,        56 ?   -1  5         ...

----------


## DPr

> -      ,     4   4 .      ,        .     .


 ,       ,    ?

----------

> 2
> 1  
> 2  -6-2


          -6-2.       .

----------


## ZHANNET

,    2009        ,  .  2009-  ,  ,    -11   .       2010 ,   1,38 .- ,  0,29 .-,      ,       ,   ,    1  -1     1 .   5 -1,     -11  2009,2010,       -    ,  - 1 .2010,1 , 9 .2010,      01.01.2010,     -    2010,      2009,   ,    -     2009    . :Frown:

----------

> ,       ,    ?


.

----------


## Fraxine

> ?   -  ?      .


  -  ! ,   -  2288,   2287,66,     34 ???   -6-2       , ,     ,        ,   ,   - ,         .  .,     .
,    ,        -       .
     ???

----------


## lubezniy

,     .

----------


## Fraxine

> ,     .


   !!!  -      -     .



> 2288,   2287,66


     .

----------


## lubezniy

> !!!  -      -     .


  ,      ,   .       .

----------


## Pella

!  -,    :    ,        . 
  ,        . 
:
1.       -6-1     -6-2?
2.   ,      2 : 1-    ,   .  ?
3.    ,    ,            .   ?  ,    ?? 

 !!!

----------


## Pella

,   -6-2,   ,   -6-2     . 
, -...

----------


## Pella

,   :Smilie:

----------


## Pella

!!!   !

----------


## Fraxine

, ,  ,    -    111,11,   222,22.  -333,33.  333,00.  :
1 . . 111,11 . 111,00
2 . . 222,22 . 222,00
 333,33 . 333,00.
  ???   ,    ?

----------


## lubezniy

> , ,  ,    -    111,11,   222,22.  -333,33.  333,00.  :
> 1 . . 111,11 . 111,00
> 2 . . 222,22 . 222,00
>  333,33 . 333,00.
>   ???   ,    ?


  212-,  .  :Smilie: 



> 7.   ,        ,    .      50  ,   50        .

----------


## astral

,    -1     ?   ?     ,   ,   .

----------


## Fraxine

,     :Embarrassment: .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,    -1     ?   ?     ,   ,   .


   ?        ,      ,     .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,    .


      .

----------

, .  -1.     ,          - ,    2010 ?   ?    :    ,        ()    .

----------

.               .  -1   ?          ??          .            .  .

----------


## 23

> .   ,


, !      , . .     C-6-1.    2010.    .   ,   . ? , ,       2010 .

----------

> ,   4 .   10,  11   3    ,      ,   ,


    4 ,   14

----------


## Imelnila

, !
  ,   .      .      .         ,    4   ?     ?        4 ?  :Redface:

----------

*Imelnila*  -6-1.     :
**.08.2010-31.08.2010
01.09.2010-31.12.2010 
         .

----------


## Imelnila

, !      ?   ?      ?  ?    ?        ,

----------

, .  -1.     ,          - ,    2010 ?   ?    :    ,        ()    .

----------


## KocmosMars

-1  ?      9 ?

----------


## eVentys

,         ,   ,   "" ?    ?

----------

> ,         ,   ,   "" ?    ?


 .
   -    ,     ,     .

----------

!
 , ..      .
               ,      1,5 .              .          ? ?      ,    ?  ?
  !!!

----------

> ,         ,   ,   "" ?    ?


 ,      ,  "".  ,   ,       .   .          .

----------

!  
 1   -5519,20, 4139,4 ,    5972,40,  
2    -12638,41, -9490,66, -10078,81,  12050,26,
     2106,4 1579,8
    6-2-1    12638, 9479,  10532,  7899,
       1  ,      ,

----------

,          ???

----------

.   .-1  15   ?        27-  01 ?????????

----------

> ,         ,   ,   "" ?    ?


,     ....      , -      ,  - ...         ,       :Frown:    - ,     ,       ....

----------

27-   -   15.02.2011

----------

> 27-   -   15.02.2011


       ???

----------

**,    -   27- , ,         ,        2011 .

----------


## lubezniy

> ???


      ...

----------

> ???


   08.12.2010 N 339-, . 2.

----------

> **, , ,         ,        2011 .


    .         2011.  2010   01..    .

----------


## KocmosMars

> -1  ?      9 ?


??

----------

,      ,   2-3 ,             -6-1,     -6-2 - ????        - ???
 1  -    01  20    /
                                    04  15 
                                     01  14
       ???

----------


## Vyborg

,                 ?

----------

, -.  .   1      -2010 .       ( , )   .      .        60 ,        2                ( , ,  ).         -               (          ,    )     .  ,    1  (     ,         1- )?

----------


## Kroki

!       .    .  -,   -1   114 .  .  1 7.7. ,    ,    3    1 . , ..   . .  

1 				111			           15120				
2 				112			           15120				
3 				113			           15158				
				114			           45399				
(.111+.112+.113)						    ?    ,     -  .     .      .

----------


## Imelnila

-  -     , -1 ,     -     -      1 .  ,      ?

----------


## Imelnila

, ,  !   :Smilie:

----------


## rina461

.      01.07.2010  31.12.2010!   !!! !     ,       ,     ,   .      !!!   ,  ?   ,   31 !!!     . :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## knedlik

.
 .  2-  2010   -5.
1 ,   : 01.07.2010 - 31.12.2010
 ,      ,    2-  2010 .

 1-    .    ( )  ,  .  -6-2  =!   ( )    ,     -6-2.

 2-       ,  ..  -6-2    ,  . Check ,  ?       ,  ,      1- ,     =,      1- ,   ,      ,      :Frown: 
 -1      .    .

----------

,   .     01.07,        ?

----------


## minavi

> .
>  .  2-  2010   -5.
> 1 ,   : 01.07.2010 - 31.12.2010
>  ,      ,    2-  2010 .
> 
>  1-    .    ( )  ,  .  -6-2  =!   ( )    ,     -6-2.
> 
>  2-       ,  ..  -6-2    ,  . Check ,  ?       ,  ,      1- ,     =,      1- ,   ,      ,     
>  -1      .    .


     .   2-  = .     1 +2 =  .    .    . 
  ,          (,   1-  ),     .       .

----------

.
   1    ()          .   ,  ,   .

   :        1 .      ,          ,            .
      .....     ?




, ,      2009  2008   ,        ,         .   ?

----------


## saigak

,    ,  .

----------

151

----------

> ,      ,   2-3 ,             -6-1,     -6-2 - ????        - ???
>  1  -    01  20    /
>                                     04  15 
>                                      01  14
>        ???



  / /    (   )

----------

6-1???

----------

,    , 
             -6-1,
     -6-2???

----------


## 95

> ,    , 
>              -6-1,
>      -6-2???

----------

> -6-1,
>      -6-2???




. , ,     ))))    .

----------



----------

. ?   ??

----------

> . ?   ??


 .

----------

> .
>  .  2-  2010   -5.
> 1 ,   : 01.07.2010 - 31.12.2010
>  ,      ,    2-  2010 .


   ....  -       2- ?

----------

2 .
   1

----------


## Olya09

, !

 3  ,  3  ,4-, -1    :Wow:     ...        ..   3    /   ..  /   ...            ???
   ,   9.    ,      ,  ,,  -1 
4?..  :Embarrassment:

----------


## saigak

.

----------


## astral

.   (   1 .),    ,, =..  ,,        :Wow: ,          .,.  .

----------


## lp-7

, :
1   -1    3600.,      3290. ( 14.07.2010.)
   11.01.2011.
 .      -    10%   ?   ?    ,     ?

----------


## leno4ka0309

.     :Smilie:  -6-3   ?     1      .     -6-3              -     :Hmm:

----------


## knedlik

> .   2-  = .     1 +2 =  .    .    . 
>   ,          (,   1-  ),     .       .


  :Frown: 
1 :
 :   ,  .
   : =
2 :
 :   ,  (      )
     ,    =.
      .

,   :
 :   ,  
   :  ,  (   )
2 :
 :   ,  (      )
  ,          ,       .
Check    :Frown: 
         ,     ,      !

----------

> ,      ,   2-3 ,             -6-1,     -6-2 - ????        - ???
>  1  -    01  20    /
>                                     04  15 
>                                      01  14
>        ???


   ,  /

----------


## goldfish62

!

, ,        2010.    ,   ...     ...           (     )?  ?

----------


## astral

-1.  , 1       212  2 (   ).  ?    1  2   9 -212.      ?

----------


## goldfish62

!

, ,        1(1)       ( )    .( ).    3 ( 7)            .  . 
   :        ,      .   ,    . 
,          . (    2011)  1   ?

----------


## KocmosMars

-     -1         9  2010.?

----------



----------

,  .          ?

----------


## Jogik

?

----------


## Raspberry

> ?


 :yes:      .

----------


## Jogik

!     ?     ,     ?

----------


## Gana

> ,  .          ?


      -  ? 
  -6  =,     ?

----------


## Raspberry

...
   -1  9   23.12.2010  :Wow:  :EEK!: 
      ... :Abuse:

----------


## Raspberry

> ?     ,     ?


   ,     ,   ,     ,    ,      ,    .  . (  )

----------


## Jogik

,   ,    :Frown: 
.         ,       , ?

----------


## Raspberry

> , ?


 .            ,      .

----------


## Jogik

!

----------

!   :  ""      ?   ,   ,   ,   .    . ?      . ?

----------

,  !
, ,  . ( )  4     " "  4  2010 .?
  ,   .2010 .,   , /

----------


## Raspberry

> ,  !
> , ,  . ( )  4     " "  4  2010 .?
>   ,   .2010 .,   , /


,   ,  -   ,     , .      .  :yes: (  ,   - ,  2 .5, 6, 7,  -  3, . 11, 12 , 13,  ,         ,   ,    3, . 9, 10)

----------

.
      ?
            ,   ? :Cry: 
    .        1    415 ,     ,   .
        .

----------


## irixa2

,     ,  .    .               ?

----------

> .
>       ?
>             ,   ?
>     .        1    415 ,     ,   .
>         .


       .

----------

> .


 ? :Frown:

----------

!
    - -6-2  -6-1
 -6-2
 .

----------


## goldfish62

! !     ?

, ,        1(1)       ( )    .( ).    3 ( 7)            .  . 
   :        ,      .   ,    . 
,          . (    2011)  1   ?

----------


## lp-7

> ,     ,  .    .               ?


          (     !!!)
              .

----------

, , ,     2010 . -      ?

----------


## irixa2

> (     !!!)
>               .


!

----------

! - , ,   -4     ? .

----------

?      2010 . 339-   -  1 ?  212-     12, - 37.  339-     ,   .9 .15

----------


## olguchka81

-11  1 7.70.521
  2010 .          1 .   ,       -11.    1,    Check -
2
!!!20: .  <>, ,   :
-<_>
<>0</>
2
!!!20: .  <>, ,   :
-<_>
<>0</>
2
***30: .        ()  <>  <>,       <> <>,   ,   :

  :   2010 -1
  2011 -1

  ?    , , .

----------


## KocmosMars

20.12.2010. /  . -1  ,        ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,     ,  .    .               ?


-     .     :    ,          .

----------


## lubezniy

> ?


 .         ,       .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,  .          ?


  .    .

----------


## lubezniy

> 


 .

----------


## lubezniy

> , , ,     2010 . -      ?


 .  ,     .    192.

----------


## lubezniy

> ?      2010 . 339-   -  1 ?  212-     12, - 37.  339-     ,   .9 .15


. .    .

----------

> ** 
> 
>     ,   2010      -1      15  2011 .


  ....

----------


## lubezniy

339- ?

----------

, !!!   -5 ( 29.12.10),         :   ""  -  !  ?    ",  ...."    "   "......

----------

!
   ,    2 ?      ?
 !

----------

,    6-2...

----------

> 339- ?


   ..    213-  .  213-       2010 , ..  1 .

----------

.    -2,    .    .  .  ,  ,      ......

----------


## _

> 20.12.2010. /  . -1  ,        ?


  .   ,      -1?           ?

----------

(  ).   -1    ,        .  -  .   -1          \.     - -1, -6-2, -6-2,-6-3.      -6-3 , ,       .    ,   ,     .      ,   6 ,   ,      .        -2   ,  -6-1.      .     30. 

        .    .    (    , ..  3   ),   ,    .   ,    ,     -   70 .  14.00  8- .       . ! ,   .  :Big Grin:   !    !

----------


## saigak

> .   ,      -1?           ?


.   +,      -  .    .

----------


## Bucom

> ,    2 ?      ?


   .      
.    "" ,     ,     .         .

----------


## Veta_001

.1: . -    2010 -  1  ????   15   ???     - , !!!!!!!!    :Embarrassment:

----------


## saigak

15.02.    ...

----------


## vzletcom2006

,      ?

----------


## KatyKatt

-!!!!
  .    1  2010.

 :
 -2,     01.01  30.11
  -1,    01.12  31.12
 -    ????
   -6-1 ,    ,    -  ,   ?

   ?
    ,   1  .  +    ?      ?

----------

?

----------


## *

.

----------

.   ,    - (   0,5%  )    .    .   .     .   .

----------

, ! -,  3.1 -      ?!  !

----------


## carey

> , ! -,  3.1 -      ?!  !


      ""     . ,               3.4.

----------

,  .     ..      1 ,       1 ?       .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,  .     ..      1 ,       1 ?       .


    31 .    .

----------

,    -6-2     (  )    ,    ,          ?

----------

"    31 .    ."
   ,   .

----------


## lubezniy

> "    31 .    ."
>    ,   .


 212- .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,    -6-2     (  )    ,    ,          ?


      ?

----------

"      ""     . ,               3.4."
 !!!

----------


## leno4ka0309

.  . .    :  -1  21 .,   -6-2 13 . -    -1  13 .         ,    ,         ,    -    ,     .   :Frown: 

              3- ,      6 ,              - :      ....????

----------

)))     ? (..      -    ,       -  ???!!!)

----------

> ?


,     ,    .
    : 
"         ,  ,    ,     :
       2010 ;
     2010 ;
        2010 ." 
 ,    ,            ,  ..     ,   100% ,     ,    ,      .

 ...

----------


## _

> (  ).   -1    ,        .  -  .   -1          \.     - -1, -6-2, -6-2,-6-3.      -6-3 , ,       .    ,   ,     .      ,   6 ,   ,      .        -2   ,  -6-1.      .     30. 
> 
>         .    .    (    , ..  3   ),   ,    .   ,    ,     -   70 .  14.00  8- .       . ! ,   .   !    !


   !!!

----------

,   2  2010 .       ,     ""    (    1   )?
..,   :
- -1  
-       /
-     -6-2.
 ,   ** , ..    ,    ?

----------

> ,    ,            ,  ..     ,   100% ,     ,    ,      .
> 
>  ...


       .
 ,    (   )      I ,      II .
    2011   2010      II .

----------

> ,   2  2010 .       ,     ""    (    1   )?
> ..,   :
> - -1  
> -       /
> -     -6-2.
>  ,        , ..    ,    ?


 -1    .    ,          .
    ,   ,       ,     , ,     .

----------

2     .   ???????

----------

,      6-1,       ,   ,  ???        
 01.07.2010  31.12.2010, 
 01.08.2010  01.09.2010 


 01.07.2010  31.07.2010
 01.08.2010  01.09.2010 
 02.09.2010  31.12.2010
 ???

----------

> -1    .    ,          .
>     ,   ,       ,     , ,     .


  ,  8, 240...

----------


## Elena K

-6-1    ,   ,     ,    "" ( ),    - "" 2010    "", 

    :
  31.12.2010. ?
   ?
 ?

----------

!
       ,      (     ),  ,  "       "  ?   ?

----------

> ,  "       "


..   ?
      ,   .

----------

> ,    -6-2     (  )    ,    ,          ?


 ()          ,   .
      .
   .        -  .

----------

> ..   ?
>       ,   .


, .    60          ?   ?

----------

> ()          ,   .
>       .
>    .        -  .


   ...

----------

> , .    60          ?   ?


 CHECKXML     .

----------


## Elena K

> -6-1    ,   ,     ,    "" ( ),    - "" 2010    "", 
> 
>     :
>   31.12.2010. ?
>    ?
>  ?


,
 - ?

----------

> CHECKXML     .


  ,      ,

----------

> 


 .

----------

> 31.12.2010. ?
>    ?
>  ?


 :  31.12.2010,   , , 13.01.2011.
   :   . 
 : 01.01.2010-31.12.2010 (   ).

----------


## Omenofluck

.
 4   2010  .

1.      0, ?
2. -6-1.   ,  ,  ?
2.1.    -  ?
2.2.   -      2010,  ?
2.3.      ( 2010    )  ,   ?
2.3.1.   - 01.06.2010 ?
2.3.2.   31.12.2010?
2.3.3.  ,  ,  ?
2.3.4.   ,  ?
2.3.5.    ,  -  ?
2.3.6.       -  ?

3. -2.  3  4   .   ?

----------

> :  31.12.2010,   , , 13.01.2011.
>    :   . 
>  : 01.01.2010-31.12.2010 (   ).


    01.07.2010-31.12.2010??????????   01.01-31.12.2010

----------


## knedlik

+   10,  3,     ,  35, .3( ),( ,    .) ..

         ! ,         .
   ,      ,           CheckXml,      ,     .
 .,     2   ,  ,      1 .    5.    , Check   ,  !   !

    , ,     ,      -,   .,      "  ",   ,    ,  -      .   ,   .

----------


## novia

,  !!!!
 , !!!!!! :Wow: 
             ,   ,  ,          .   514 627,00.     .: =.  .     ,     ""    .         ,     ()      (     ,     2011   ).
 ??????        ,    ,                ?   ,   .
,     ,    ,    ?

----------

> .


  5

----------


## lubezniy

> ,     ,    .
>     : 
> "         ,  ,    ,     :
>        2010 ;
>      2010 ;
>         2010 ." 
>  ,    ,            ,  ..     ,   100% ,     ,    ,      .
>  ...


  100% ?  192     -6-1.       ,   .  :Wink:      ,   .

----------


## knedlik

01.07.2010-31.12.2010(    ),    2 .

    ,    ,     ,  !

----------

-  .
   -  ().

----------


## Alise07

> .  . .    :  -1  21 .,   -6-2 13 . -    -1  13 .         ,    ,         ,    -    ,     .  
> 
>               3- ,      6 ,              - :      ....????


   ?    .?

----------


## Bucom

> .
>  ...


1. ,   - -   1.
2. :      31.07.2006 N 192
2.1. 
2.2. 
2.3.  .        ,     ,  ..
3.      -

----------


## KL-ena

> 01.07.2010  31.07.2010
>  01.08.2010  01.09.2010 
>  02.09.2010  31.12.2010


.
        .
-  -6-1       ,         ,           ,          3- ,       ( );

----------


## KL-ena

> 01.07.2010  31.07.2010
>  01.08.2010  01.09.2010 
>  02.09.2010  31.12.2010
>  ???


      1.09.2010?

 01.07.2010  31.07.2010
 01.08.2010  31.08.2010 
 01.09.2010  31.12.2010

----------

> ,  !!!!
>  , !!!!!!
>              ,   ,  ,          .   514 627,00.     .: =.  .     ,     ""    .         ,     ()      (     ,     2011   ).
>  ??????        ,    ,                ?   ,   .
> ,     ,    ,    ?


 , ,    !!!
 2  ( ):
 - 1 023 033,62.
 - 1 537 661 (,   1 023 034 -   514 627 - )
 2  ( ):
 - 207 279,85.
 - 32 221. (-    )
 57  (   23      (20%)

----------

> , ,    !!!
>  2  ( ):
>  - 1 023 033,62.
>  - 1 537 661 (,   1 023 034 -   514 627 - )
>  2  ( ):
>  - 207 279,85.
>  - 32 221. (-    )
>  57  (   23      (20%)


    =
     2/ 2,    1

----------

. ???   ???

----------


## .

. -.  3.4

     ,   -11,     "     " -      .     ??

     -11?       .

----------


## zhuravleva-nv

,      1  2010   -    2009    ,    -11  2010 .      .        ,   ()     ""   .       .


     1.   01.01.10       2009  ( 15.01.10 ), -11 ?
          ?

----------

,      : 
      ?  6-3   6-2?
    2-  -   ,   ,  -    ,     . 
    :
   , -1     ,     - ?

----------


## leno4ka0309

> ?    .?


   .   .        ,   (   :Smilie: )     ,    , ..       USB-.

----------


## Gul6553

.   ,  , 1                    .    01.09.2010.           01.09.2010   01.07.2010-31-12.2010   ?

----------


## Mnv

)   -  -11        ?

----------


## Imelnila

.      1   .        .       ?     ?...

    ?    ..    ?   ?    ,   ..  :Frown:

----------

> 1   .        .       ?     ?...


    .   ,    (    )  II .    .
     .

----------


## natali04

, ,      5.   2 ,     -      .       ,  ,  ( )    .       ,     ,    - "    ,    ".    ? 2  ,    .

----------


## avtoa

,                15/02/2010 .
    213-?

----------

.     212-,    27- "  ".  -1,    -   15-

----------


## avtoa

213-  :
-    01.02.2010 ( 12 . 37)

  27-   . .

----------

1- .   -? :Smilie:

----------


## avtoa

,       15 ,   1 . =)   ,  -    31/12/2010,      + =) 
       15

----------

27- ( 08.12.2010),     01.01.2011 :


> 2.     15-    ,    ,         ( ,    - ,                )  :


         .

      212- : 



> 15-    ,    ,        -                          . (...). _        ,   ,          ,        1  1996  N 27- "  ()      "_;


       -1    -1     15.02.2011,       .

----------


## avtoa

212-     =)

----------


## Alise07

> .   .        ,   (  )     ,    , ..       USB-.


   !      .

----------


## Nitka2003

..   ,       2- ?

----------


## 1

> .  . .    : 
> 
>               3- ,      6 ,              - :      ....????


        .?     ?            . - ?      .

----------


## @

!

....   ...    ...        . ?
      ..     !   . -  (    ),   - ...
  /  -  ?     ?


 ,   !  ,  -1    ,   ,   -1      ...     ?

 , -   .  / ?    ?

----------

> -   .  / ?    ?


- ,  ?   /  .
    . Ÿ  ,   .

----------


## @

?     .   ?     ?    10 .

----------

.

----------

,  ,     .

----------

(). !!!!!!)))

 .
    2010 .   .  11   
   , ..    .            (, ,  )
      .
  .      . ..,       1  2,   3  4,    ,  5  6. , ,  ,  ,     ,   .
   -   15 .
    -  2-  -    .
 .))

----------

> /  -  ?     ?


    ,      ?    ,     ?

----------

> !
> 
> ....   ...    ...        . ?
>       ..     !   . -  (    ),   - ...
>   /  -  ?     ?
> 
> 
>  ,   !  ,  -1    ,   ,   -1      ...     ?
> 
>  , -   .  / ?    ?




 -!!        .  ??? ??? ?   !!
   -1 !   .

----------


## natalinsha

., .  ,   .     9. ,      ., .  .,  .       .      ?   ?      ""?

----------


## saigak

> -1 !   .


       ...

----------

--  .  ,   01.07.10?

----------

> --  .  ,   01.07.10?


.

----------


## 123

,         2  2010.        . : 

1.     ?                   ,   .    .
2.   ?

----------

> -!!        .  ??? ??? ?   !!
>    -1 !   .


/ ,   ,    .   .     -          , ..   2  2010

----------

:  4  ?

----------

> / ,   ,    .   .     -          , ..   2  2010


       ?

----------

> :  4  ?


!4 -100%

----------


## OlesyaA

,    5,      " "?? ..      -6-2  -6-3,   ""   ...

----------

> ., .  ,   .     9. ,      ., .  .,  .       .      ?   ?      ""?


 ..      9 ,      ,   9      ().      6     9    .     ,..    ... :Smilie:

----------

> ?


    150    " .,       (+) , (-) "
..      ,           .
  .       ,    .      ,    
 , ,

----------

> ..      9 ,      ,   9      ().      6     9    .     ,..    ...


           .. ,        ,      .    ,       1 .                1   .

----------


## Anja2099

!  -2  ,   "  "  ??  12   .  ?

----------

> !  -2  ,   "  "  ??  12   .  ?


  ,

----------


## Accounter1985

,        5    CheckXML? dbf,   xml.  ??????????

----------


## natalinsha

> ..      9 ,      ,   9      ().      6     9    .     ,..    ...


  9.  ,   /.   .  .  1  ??      ?

----------


## ponDR

:   7 , 2 -  .
 -1   -  7,  -5.
 ?

----------


## saigak

5? 0,5+0,5=1.  -6.

----------

> -  -     , -1 ,     -     -      1 .  ,      ?


 !     .

----------


## ggalla

-        2 ,      100% (     ,    ).  -    .     1    (     ).  ,   -1   (      ) ,    6-2   -.    ?

----------


## ggalla

- 4    ,  !

----------


## 232RMO

> - 4    ,  !


          .    !    , -1    ,         8  12,  10  10-15    -,      ,   " "         ,  "      !"      ,       ,        ,  , !  .     ,  ,     ,     8-12, 13-15,   -    :Smilie: .     !    ,    !      2  ,  ,   .    !!!  :Wow:      ,      ,   ,       ,     !!    !

----------


## ponDR

> 5? 0,5+0,5=1.  -6.


   ?

----------


## leno4ka0309

> .?     ?            . - ?      .


 -          .

----------

,    2010  3.2.7 ,     - 6  2-  2010 ,       1  2010 .

----------

.    ,     ,            :Frown: (((

----------

?      ?  :Frown: (((  4 ,  20  40 : :Frown: (((   ?

----------

1     .          ,       .        .          .

----------

-       .       :Frown: (((

----------


## 15

-6-1    ? -2  ,    -6-1 .   -   1- 1    2 .

----------

> :   7 , 2 -  .
>  -1   -  7,  -5.
>  ?


.

----------


## kathy

,
 .,   ?  ..

----------


## elenash.77

!
 ,     2010       .   -11.   ?
     :
2009  -  -5221 ( )-; -5425 ( ) - 
:

:

     :
2010  -  -5221 ( ); -5424 ( ).
  1 7.7...     -          .     -?           -11?

----------


## EvMorf

,           ,   PC-2    ?    ?   -  -6-3 -   ,       ,      ...      -    ?    .

----------


## lubezniy

> ?      ? (((  4 ,  20  40 :(((   ?


  .      ,     ,   ,  -     ?    ,  -      ,         100%     ?    ,      100%    ?   ,  (   )  ,       -  , , - .

----------

> -6-1    ? -2  ,    -6-1 .   -   1- 1    2 .


         -6-1      :Frown:

----------


## .

,       .      ,     .    ,   .  .

----------

> ,       .      ,     .    ,   .  .


   ---"   " ----     01.07.10  31.12.10.---!

----------


## Fraxine

,   ,  ,     ,      .,      ,      ???
..,    :
  1 . 2101,15,  2100,
 2 . 2101,15    2101,15*2-2100=2102,3.
2102,3-,   ,  ,     2102,00 -  .
,   2103,30  ? .. 2103,31- ?
    ,  -    ,    .  -  ,  ,     ???

----------


## Fraxine

-
 ( 5)   :   ./  
 -  ,    - - .

----------

.       . ,     ,        .

----------

, :  -2,   01.09.2010.    2.1. " . . -"   3   ,    4   - 31.12.10 ?

----------


## TALA04

,    
  ,   , ""     -1?
-    ( ,  ,   )? :Love:

----------


## Lazy Sea

> ,    
>   ,   , ""     -1?
> -    ( ,  ,   )?


      ...


     ,   . 
       .

    , ,     ...

-, : , , ...

----------


## EvMorf

,     5,  PCB-2 ** , -6-1 ** , -6-2 ** , -6-3 ** ,     ?

----------



----------


## EvMorf

) 

    ,   -6-3            PCB-2 ?        -6-1.           5         ?

----------

-2    ?

-6-3 -    -6-1.      .

----------

, ,   !!!

 -11    ( 2 . 2010.)      ,   -???

----------


## EvMorf

> -2    ?
> 
> -6-3 -    -6-1.      .


         ) 

  :

1.       :     PCB-2      ,    ?
2.  -6-3   "   "   "1"    ,     ?

   ,   )

----------


## Vyborg

-6-1  ? -2     pu-rsv,     .      persw,    .       6-1 ??

----------


## EvMorf

> -6-1  ?


 *  5.*

----------


## twins

, !
   .    3.2.7  30.12.10,    ,    "0".      .
 ?

----------

1.48  28.12.10 :
-1,  5
 -"... .    ..."

  -"...  ..."
,          ?


      .
    2010( 2009)  .      4.        .
    ,       .150(  )     (    )?

----------

> (). !!!!!!)))
> 
> *.*      . ..,       1  2,   3  4,    ,  5  6. , ,  ,  ,     ,   .
>    -   15 .
> **    -  2-  -    .
>  .))


 :

1. .    -     ?
2.  -1         ?   1,    ...

----------


## EvMorf

> , !
>    .    3.2.7  30.12.10,    ,    "0".      .
>  ?


       ,    ?

----------

> 2.  -1         ?   1,    ...


    .

----------

> .


          4   




> 7.             ,             ,     -1 (  :   894  12.11.09)    15 .      .   !


  :        -   ?

----------


## ZHANNET

#362,   4 .  ,-,             2009 .   ,  ,  ,               2009 ,    ,        ,       .       2010 , -     .  :Frown:

----------

.    2009 .     .           "   -".   -      -        .

----------

, ,  : -6-2 + -6-1,  -6-3  , ?

----------

, 5   ,    14.01.11.  ,       .
 :    ,     1 ,   . ,     .     .            .     .

----------

> , ,  : -6-2 + -6-1,  -6-3  , ?


   ,  .

----------


## EvMorf

> , ,  : -6-2 + -6-1,  -6-3  , ?


      ,                 5   :Big Grin:

----------

> ,                 5


 !    ....

----------

> , :  -2,   01.09.2010.    2.1. " . . -"   3   ,    4   - 31.12.10 ?


 -, !!!

----------

> 4


 




> :        -   ?


     ( ) - ,  ,

----------


## !!!

!    !    .

  ,    3.4
      ,    .

1. 
   ""    ,      .
      .     ,   = .           . 
!!!         !

 2.
  ""     ,  .
   "".  ,      01.07.       .
 .        ,     ! ! 
              !!!   -   !

!!!   !!! !!!      ???

----------

> !!!      ???


   ,       ?

----------

> ,    .


 .

  , ,

----------

> !!!   !!! !!!      ???


  ,       .   . ""    Persw 3.4 .        "".

      :      (    "" -   : "    .").

----------


## Bucom

> .
> 
>   , ,


  - . #379 ().   ..  -        .   ""   ""      "     !   - ?".               .

----------

,     Persw 3.4 . 
 -       !

----------

-     - -    !
 , - ))

----------


## leno4ka0309

> , ,   !!!
> 
>  -11    ( 2 . 2010.)      ,   -???


   -  1    -11 :Frown:

----------


## !!!

> ,       ?





> ,       .


!       (:       ).            ""       -  .    !

----------

> -  1    -11


 2010

----------

> -6-1


     .  -6-1   -    ,    ?  ?

----------


## Bucom

> (:       ).            ""       -  .


     #379 (  ,      "").    #384       ( ""  #376). .. ,    ""  .

----------


## Bucom

> 2010


    1,        .
 :  1 7.7    521 (7.70.521)        2002-2009 ..

----------

,     ,  , heckXM  :    ____      _______

     . 
 <>     ,   . 
 <> 01.10.2010  31.12.2010</> 
 ,  ?
        01.10.2010,    01.07.2010

----------


## twins

> ,    ?


,     ?  ...

----------


## 79

,   -     ?
1.     ,             ,   ,     ?
2.             2-   ?  ?
  !

----------

> .  -6-1   -    ,    ?  ?


, !!!

----------

389

----------


## MamaToma

.  , .
 2010          3 .     (),         )))
1.    5:
    ""   "  "/ " "  .    .     1,5      .   1,5  3-    (.256 " ", .11  "  ").
  ? 
2.    50 .  .       -  ,   ,  -   . 
 ,        , .

----------

, !       / ,      -   ,   ?

----------


## Lazy Sea

> , !       / ,      -   ,   ?


  5  :Smilie: ))

 -  ,            .     -- ?

----------

1             ,    .   ,                +++,        ? (    ).    1          ,    .   ?   :Frown:

----------


## Lazy Sea

> 1             ,    .   ,                +++,        ? (    ).    1          ,    .   ?


  1      ,              .
       ,      - -.   
        .

----------

,   1        ,                ,     .    .

----------


## Lazy Sea

,   ,   1 .  -       .

 -  ,             ,   1  .     .

----------

,           ,   ,

----------


## Lazy Sea

> ,   1        ,                ,     .    .



       . 
,    ,       .  " 1 "       .      ,          ,        .
   ,        ,       .

----------

... ,       ,         .

----------

> .


      (   ),     ?

----------


## Lazy Sea

> ... ,       ,         .


 ,   .  :Frown: ((
        -.

        ,     ,    .       ?        1   ?

         1 ,    ?

----------


## Lazy Sea

> (   ),     ?



          -    .

    ,       ,            .

  1 -               ,       .        ,      ?

----------

> -.


       ,     :Smilie: 
           ,       ,     .

----------


## EvMorf

> ,     ?  ...


  ,      5 ,     ,     ,    5         ,       .

----------


## Bucom

!   ""    -  (   )     ,         (   ),      ,    -   -    .  ,      ,     ,         .

----------


## twins

> , !!!


    - ,  01.01.10 - 31.12.10,     .

*EvMorf*,   .        .        5   .

----------

> !   ""    -  (   )     ,         (   ),      ,    -   -    .  ,      ,     ,         .


     ?

----------

> - ,  01.01.10 - 31.12.10,     .


 !!!!!

----------


## mirka

,   -11, -6-1,   ,  ,    -6-3?

----------


## Jane7721

,        2-  2010 .,         ,         2010 .?

----------

!   .  .   2010 .    ,     .            .   -  ?     2-?   .

----------

> ,   -11, -6-1,   ,  ,    -6-3?


-11   2010.

----------

> 2-


2-



> 


 ?

----------

?, 2 ...  - ?

----------

?  ...

----------


## mirka

> -11   2010.


   :    
,      1  2010   -    2009    ,    -11  2010 .      .
P.S. 1   lubezniy.

----------


## mirka

> ?  ...



http://www.pfrf.ru/free_programs/

----------


## MamaToma

! "   ,     ."
   -1,   ,    1    2     (   5 -   ),   2,   1  .

,    !
       3- ,    ?  ,            " "   ,  . ?  ,        ,         . (-  ,     ????)
      50 .?  ?          "-  "?

----------

, !   .   . .   .     2010  .

----------


## 232RMO

-1    -6-1, -6-2, -6-3.   ,

----------

> -1    -6-1, -6-2, -6-3.   ,


   -1  ,  ..         1-

----------


## MamaToma

.         )))     ,        ,   -       ,    )))         .

----------

> .         )))     ,        ,   -       ,    )))         .


.   ,    ,  -4     .   ""   .     .      .

----------


## Angelina_

,  ,  ,        ,     ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,    !
>        3- ,    ?  ,            " "   ,  . ?  ,        ,         . (-  ,     ????)
>       50 .?  ?          "-  "?


  -    ,     1,5,    3 ,     .  -      . , , ,   .
  ?

----------


## lubezniy

> -1  ,  ..


 339-      .

----------


## lubezniy

> .   ,    ,  -4     .   ""   .     .      .


    ,   -     .     ,        .  :Wink:

----------


## Lazy Sea

lubezniy,  

 :Frown: (
     , " ,          .     192   31.07.2006  ,     -6  -6-2    .        6       ,      .       ,          .               .      ,      ."

     ,      ,  ,       .
  -     ,          .
 -?  :Frown: ((

----------

,       2-,    ,     2-?

----------


## lubezniy

*Lazy Sea*,     ,  ,          .      (    ),   ,   ,          .            ,        - . .,   .          .        .

----------

> ,  ,  ,        ,     ?


  .

----------


## Lazy Sea

> *Lazy Sea*,     ,  ,          .      (    ),   ,   ,          .            ,        - . .,   .          .        .


, .     ,          .

----------


## mirka

-11,   ?     ?

----------

, ,  .  -1           ( 6)   .     ?    Spu_orb.

----------


## 11

,   ,       1  () .  :        . ,  - ,  ?   5

----------


## natalinsha

! -  .   1 ??      ??  2010?  . -  2010?   ,     ,  ...

----------


## carey

> ,       2-,    ,     2-?


      ,     \\           ,     -  ,      (    )

----------


## EvMorf

> ,                 5


  .    . ,     -     ,       ))



1.  PCB-2    .
2. -6-1 .
3.  -6-2,   , -6-3  ,                    .

          ,      :Big Grin:

----------


## Natysik

!
   01.07   ,       .       .
        ,        .       .        .
  -    ?

----------

> !
>    01.07   ,       .       .
>         ,        .       .        .
>   -    ?


  ,   ,   .
  ,       .

----------

.

339-  08.12.2010.
)   9:
 1    :
"1)   15-    ,    ,        -                          .           ,        -     .     
          ,   ,          ,        1  1996  N 27- "  ()      ";";

     ,     ?

----------

2010             ?

----------

> ** ,   ,          ,


 -1 ?

----------

> -1 ?


.    ?
 .
 :Smilie:

----------

> -1 ?


 ,      .       
    ?

----------

!
  ,             - /,    . .        ,    "",      01.07.10-31.12.10      ?

----------

**, . 
**,  .

----------

,  . 
   .    "   "  3.4.    ,             .        ,   ,      -   .     , , .

----------

> -    ,     1,5,    3 ,     .  -      . , , ,   .
>   ?


,   ,    20      ...    ,   ,        ( ),   .   ,  ... .

 :    30.05.94 N 1110 -          3 ,   ,      .

----------

,    .
  ,       15 .       ()       14.12.2009 N 987 ,     1  2011 .   ?

----------


## 1

!!!  .     ,     -6-2    ,  ,  ?  ,      ,         ?? :Redface:  :Redface:

----------


## 123

, ...
   ...
   .
  18,2
    2 ,         ...    .      ...
         !           .           .
 ,    ?
    ,            .

  ChekcXML,         (),       ..   ,         ,            .
 ,    .

     ???

   ......

----------

,    .
  110  ,   210  ,      ?
    " 5"  "" ,        -6-2, -6-2, -6-3. -     ,   210   , ..    110.
           CheckXML.
, ,     /,    110,     ? 
     210,     2010.?
 ?

----------

> !   :  ""      ?   ,   ,   ,   .    . ?      . ?


   ,       
 .

----------


## UmkaLilu

.      -        ?

----------


## UmkaLilu

( 5 )        .  ?

----------

> ( 5 )        .  ?


   ....    1 ,  2 ...--  .  ?    ...- ,  ""      ""    -1    ... ()   .

----------

/.      - . .      2010     .          ?  ?         ?

----------


## TALA04

10     :Redface: 
  3 .
 ,  ,     (  )    (   ).
 -11 ( ) ,      (   )  .
  2,     .
 .

----------

> , !       / ,      -   ,   ?


    )))    ))     ---))

----------

, .     .   1  2010.    ,    - . , ,    ?    (, , )    ""     . !

----------


## Alisa21

> !  -2  ,   "  "  ??  12   .  ?


   ,    .             .

----------


## Alisa21

> !   .  .   2010 .    ,     .            .   -  ?     2-?   .


   ?     7     .  :Speaking:

----------


## irina0977

,
  2009 -   .  2010 ,  .
-     -11?   ,   ,    ,       .
,  :
2009      999       749
2009      999       749
2010      1            1
2011       -1          -1
   ,  , ,    -11   ???
.

----------


## Mmmaximmm

, ,       ? (         )

----------


## YadLencha

!
 ,        (   ).

----------

,     .

    .   .    .
      .  = . 
       ?

  1   . .     -?    ? (     ,  ))).

----------

> /.      - . .      2010     .          ?  ?         ?


  ?

----------


## MamaToma

,       .  . :  - -6 -   " " -   ,    .   ,     ,    ,     .

----------


## MamaToma

5.
1.      3- .  .   .  !!!  - ,      .   - ?
2.       ?        "   ", .  XML-  ,  . , ,   .

----------


## lubezniy

1. 
2.      .

----------

,       -1.

         15   ,   -     150     1 ,      100   ...      .

 110            ,  130=100+110, ..             +   150   ,       .         3 ,  150    ,   ,     .

----------


## MamaToma

> 2.       ?


 ...    XML-, ,      ((((   ...     ,      ,       ?

----------


## MamaToma

> 100   ...


 - ... .100       (  ), ..  01.01.2010.,       01.07.2010?

----------


## MamaToma

> ,      ((((   ...


    ,    ))))) !  ...     .  ,       (   2 :  )   ?   - -  "   ".

----------


## Bucom

1 
: "    -6-2    ,  ,  ?  ,      ,         ?"
     1- ,  

Mmmaximmm 
: "      ? (         )"
      (  ).


: "    .   .    .
     .  = .        ?"
           .. .

MamaToma 
: " ...     .  ,       (   2 :  )   ?"
       (..       1-  -  4).

----------

, .
    (   )  2  ,      2?

----------

-1?

----------

,   ))   3 (  ).
     6 :
1) ,
2)   (),
3)-1,
4)   ,
5)-2,
6).  ...

    .        11  . - ,    .      (    )  **       ,  ,    (  ,     ,  ).
  , (   )      .

----------

> - ... .100       (  ), ..  01.01.2010.,       01.07.2010?


, .

----------


## Lara'S

. .    -2  -6-1,   -6-2  -6-3

----------

.
     :
1. -1,
2. -6-1   ,
3. -6-2   ,    -6-1,
4. -6-3       ,
5. -6-2         .     -  ?

----------


## Krujopinka

,  !    ...
  ,        .    -   ,  373  737..      !   ,    .
, ,        !  ,   -6-2      , ..   2  "    ",      !    -    ! 
  ,      !    ,  ,        ,   ,    ,  , : "   ,  -6-2  !!!" 
   ,   ,  ,       ,   ,      ..            (((
  ???     ,       ,    !     ,       !      ,  ..    ?

----------


## lubezniy

> .
>      :
> 1. -1,
> 2. -6-1   ,
> 3. -6-2   ,    -6-1,
> 4. -6-3       ,
> 5. -6-2         .     -  ?


 ...

1. -1 -   
2.     .   - -6-2  -6-1.      ,   ,  , ""   . .
3. -6-3    -6-1.
4. -6-2 -   .       . 2.

----------

> ...
> 
> 1. -1 -   
> 2.     .   - -6-2  -6-1.      ,   ,  , ""   . .
> 3. -6-3    -6-1.
> 4. -6-2 -   .       . 2.


-1   - .
-6-1 -     - .
-6-2 -   .       ?     .
-6-3 -  -6-1 - .
-6-2 -?   ?

----------


## Ekaterina.yar

... -1    ,    15.01.2011 (  2010).   6-1, 6-2 - ?? ..              ??   :Frown:

----------


## Krujopinka

*Ekaterina.yar*, , !        .

----------


## Ekaterina.yar

! 
 :Smilie:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## lubezniy

> -1   - .
> -6-1 -     - .
> -6-2 -   .       ?     .
> -6-3 -  -6-1 - .
> -6-2 -?   ?


    192 .

----------


## Krujopinka

,   487 ..
  ,  !   :Frown:

----------


## UmkaLilu

.   5    : "       ".           -  .      .    ?

----------

5.
  ,  

  1- "   "  "" ""      ( ),   10000,11 ( ..  ).

     .      .  ?

----------


## nata_fed_

,      ? .,    :Redface:

----------


## 232RMO

-5 
http://www.pfrf.ru/ot_komi/employer_soft/8288.html 

http://www.pfrf.ru/ot_smolensk/soft/5256.html

----------


## 111

-11  2009(10) -  ,   (!)
     ,   -1))

----------

,  ,    !!!          ,   -         ,        ,    :Frown:    ?!
     ?

----------


## 232RMO

> ,  ,    !!!          ,   -         ,        ,      ?!
>      ?


,  ,   ,      ,   ,   



> -11  2009(10) -  ,   (!)
>      ,   -1))


   ,

----------


## nata_fed_

5,      :Frown:

----------

> 5.
>   ,  
> 
>   1- "   "  "" ""      ( ),   10000,11 ( ..  ).
> 
>      .      .  ?


  -    .

----------


## twins

> . .    -2  -6-1,   -6-2  -6-3





> ,   ))
> 5)-2,
> 6).  ...


    ?
    5,       .    -- .   ,    ,  .  -   ?

----------


## Alise07

., .      -1       :Big Grin:

----------

> 5,


      .   777,  777

----------


## Sk@zk@

!

 -!   ,       .  -1 ,         06.12.10,       . 
     ,      ?

!

----------


## C

.
 - 
 - 111
 :Smilie:

----------


## nata_fed_

> .   777,  777


    ,     :Type:  :Type:  :Type: 
,        :Wow:    !    ?

----------


## nata_fed_

> .
>  - 
>  - 111



!  !

----------


## Bosmer

1   (     ),   2 -  (   31.12.10     ),       2  ""  ,   ""?

----------


## C

Nata,         111,    ,    (--),

----------


## 232RMO

> ?
>     5,       .    -- .   ,    ,  .  -   ?


 -      ,      . ,    . ,      .

----------


## 232RMO

, ,     ?

----------


## _

, ,   . PERSW  -        ???        :Wow:

----------


## 232RMO

.  ,      ,    ,

----------


## 79

,   -     ?
1.     ,             ,   ,     ?
2.             2-   ?  ?
  !

----------


## .

1.

----------


## 2006

,     ( 4175 http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=350631&page=140),    2 /      415000,    415   -,    (   3.4)    2 /, ,  ,         1 /,     .   ,      .      - ?

----------

> ,     ( 4175 http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=350631&page=140),    2 /      415000,    415   -,    (   3.4)    2 /, ,  ,         1 /,     .   ,      .      - ?


  ,     . ..  2    415000

----------


## 2006

**, . , .       415000-   1 /?

----------


## Imelnila

...           (2009)       -1   ?       ?

----------


## 4675

!     -     ,    ,    -       ?

----------

*4675*,  .

----------


## vesnas

2 :
-    6  -1  (         2010  -   ,...)
-            2011,2012    
 !

----------


## geliebte

, .  -    (1 ).       ,         .      ( !).         1?  ,       ? :Redface: 
 , ?
     3   ...             .         .  ?

----------


## swetelen

.     2  ...  -       ...????         ???   , ?             ...

----------


## swetelen

> , .  -    (1 ).       ,         .      ( !).         1?  ,       ?
>  , ?
>      3   ...             .         .  ?


,.    .    -    2  .      .?         - ..???    ))))

----------


## jane_76

.... 
       ...,   6    ,  ....       10000,   12000...    ,    ..... ?...   ?...     -   ?

----------


## Fedelta

.       .

----------


## 4675

/                 ?

----------


## Fedelta

> /                 ?


,

----------


## geliebte

> .       .


.    ? :Redface:

----------


## ironiya98

> -            2011,2012    
>  !


    ,- ?  ?

----------


## 1

> .... 
>        ...,   6    ,  ....       10000,   12000...    ,    ..... ?...   ?...     -   ?


     ,   ?   :Redface:

----------


## vesnas

-   ....          6-2  ,       ...

----------


## Fedelta

*swetelen* ,    ?

----------

1   ,   (        -    )   
     ,    ,     ...    ....
 -    -            ?

----------

,   !   1 ,    1. ""         .     .    1   400 .  30  =       ""  .      400   ,    ???!!!   -      ?

----------


## 1

,     !!! 
 -6-1             ,     (((((

----------


## Bucom

> ,      ? .,


  #498     ,         Persw 3.4  PU_RSV 1.6        .     .

----------


## Anastasia_SH

,  ,     5 -2   (4 )?     2,  ,     - . .

----------

> : "    .   .    .
>      .  = .        ?"
>            .. .



  . ,   .

    5    .    .        .       .

 2-    ?  =?
    ?

  ?          ?

-    .     .

----------


## Anastasia_SH

http://www.pfrf.ru/providing_information/        .    2      ,    2 ,             1     ,    .  , ,   ,         .

----------

[QUOTE= .....    2      ,    2 ,             1     ,    .  , ,   ,         .[/QUOTE]

  ,  ,       100,  100.

   .    ,    ?
  70 , , ,  ,    ,     . , ,  ,        ,     .

 !

----------


## Anastasia_SH

-1     ,  ,  .        . ,  ,   .  :   1   100,  90 =    ,   2   100,  110,      100,       ,    ,    2   110, ,            .   : ,     ,          ?

----------

:       ,  .     =.
     .

----------


## Anastasia_SH

?    1 . 2011,     1 . 2011  ?     1 .    :Wow: 
  -     ?     , ,   ?   ?   ?   :Wow:

----------

-6, ,      ()    ?

----------

> -6, ,      ()    ?

----------

-      .
      ,       "" -     .

----------

> -1     ,  ,  .        . ,  ,   .  :   1   100,  90 =    ,   2   100,  110,      100,       ,    ,    2   110, ,            .   : ,     ,          ?


  ,              .    ?

----------

> , ,   ,         .


             ,    .             "".

----------


## lubezniy

> ?    1 . 2011,     1 . 2011  ?     1 .   
>   -     ?     , ,   ?   ?   ?


    -6-1     192,    .          27  2010 .  08-24/7933.     .

----------


## Ludmila2311

,    -2  -6-3; -6-1  -6-2?    ?

----------

> ,    -2  -6-3; -6-1  -6-2?    ?


       ?!

----------


## allis

> http://www.pfrf.ru/providing_information/        .    2      ,    2 ,             1     ,    .  , ,   ,         .


  ,  .  ,  ,   1.      ,        1+2,       2.-? 
    ,     . ?

----------



----------

,  -1      2011?

----------

:   -5 -1,    -5  : ".   COM-   .  , ,     an_adr2006.dll " -          !,    ChekXML -  !   ???

----------


## lubezniy

> :   -5 -1,    -5  : ".   COM-   .  , ,     an_adr2006.dll " -          !,    ChekXML -  !   ???


 -     -      ,    .

----------

!!!    ,    !

----------

> ,  .  ,  ,   1.      ,        1+2,       2.-? 
>     ,     . ?


.

----------


## Alise07

> ,   !   1 ,    1. ""         .     .    1   400 .  30  =       ""  .      400   ,    ???!!!   -      ?


   1      .           2 ,    01.12.10-31.12.10.      ,   .

----------

> 1      .           2 ,    01.12.10-31.12.10.      ,   .


    ,        !!!! (    ).      ,     1              .   400 !!!  -   ?!  -  -  ?

----------


## Alise07

[QUOTE=;53115919]    ,        !!!! (    ).      ,     1              .   400 !!!  -   ?!  -  -  ?[/QUOTE

 ?   . 7.7.  ""               ,     ,

----------

> :       ,  .     =.
>      .




.   .)
  , .    .

----------

> ?   . 7.7.  ""               ,     ,


  7 " +"  :Frown:

----------

-    .    ,       .              .

----------


## Tigrasha

:Smilie: 
    5.  :
1)           ,    ,     -   .   "  ""     ".    ?
2)       (,   )    ,     !     - ?

----------


## Tigrasha

3)    1 ,         -   -    ?

----------

:  ,  ,    .  - ?

----------

> , ,   . PERSW  -        ???


  ,  ,   .              ( ?)  " " -  ?       (((
    .,      -.  ,   .   .      , .. .   ?????

----------


## Nadin1971

1     ,       ,    1     ((

----------


## Tigrasha

,    ,      - ...      (570)  ?
   ,     !   ,     ?

----------


## 2006

> 1)           ,    ,     -   .


    ,        ,

----------

*Tigrasha*,     .
   -   ""   .   -    .        -     (  )             .

----------

-11  2010 ???

----------


## Tigrasha

, ,   :     PFR-700-Y-2011...,   .  PFR-700-Y-2010-.

  :   ,   (   )    .-6-3 " ,  ".   "-  5"   ,   . , !

----------


## Tigrasha

2010      .

----------


## alina-sivest

,  1   ,        2 .  30.06     ,     "" -     ?    ?

----------


## Tigrasha

579 .   :Smilie:

----------

.!  .

  6-2        01.12.2010  31.12.2010,
    14.12.2010.
        14.12.2010 ????
     ((  (    .    .)
     14.     .

----------


## allis

-11.   2009.   ,     2010?  .   2010  ?  . 
 , .       .

----------


## geliebte

!
 1:7.7   -6-2    .    ,   ,  ,  ...   ,  . ,      ? !    (((((

----------


## allis

> !
>  1:7.7   -6-2    .    ,   ,  ,  ...   ,  . ,      ? !    (((((


         .     31

----------


## ZAO999

> 7 " +"


  6-2 -     -    6-1( 6-2)-  ,   1       .

----------


## ..

.  .      "2,333331<>2,333333     .  . .. 14:6,  ?"   - ,    - ,  - ?

----------


## geliebte

ZAO999, ,   ... ..         ,   ?

----------


## allis

> ZAO999, ,   ... ..         ,   ?


      . (   )

----------


## 2006

> -11  2010 ???


  3,4  11  2010

----------


## geliebte

> . (   )


 ,      !   !!!!!

----------

!
  ,         .
   ,  .

1.  -   
2.  6-2
3.  6-2
4.  .

   1 7,7.  -   ,    - ?
.

----------


## OlyaSunny

!

    6%,   2009,     ,    .
       ( .)   ,   ..

      . ,    2       .              .  .       ?      ?

----------


## Tigrasha

1)  ?  ,     ..
2)     1  -           ?

----------


## alina-sivest

,     ,     ...   :Wow:

----------


## irina0977

-  :
  :
1.   ,   ,    
2.     1 , ..        ,  ,     ,       .
3.         , -   .
4.    -11 - ,       2009 ,     , ,    :Smilie: ))
5.       :Smilie: )),  :Smilie: )))

 .

----------


## twins

> -11.   2009.   ,     2010?  .   2010  ?  . 
>  , .       .


    2009  ?   2010,    ?    182.......,      5 -1.   ,    2.

----------

, .
    50 .   ,     ,  . ?        - 15.02.2011,   22  2011?
       ?
, .

----------

,      5 (   ) - >                                                 "     "
                                                  "     "?

   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

:
"...  -1      20.12.2010 .  1135.        .       4.3,     -,     ..."
-? 14.02.11 ?

----------

.         . 22.01    15.02.

----------


## Tigrasha

> ,        ,


 ? ,   ,   ?? ,  -,      .

  :     (   ,  ,   !),     ,     -       50 .  ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ? ,   ,   ?? ,  -,      .


 .     ,    .



> :     (   ,  ,   !),     ,     -       50 .  ?


      ?      - 212-.

----------


## lubezniy

> :
> "...  -1      20.12.2010 .  1135.        .       4.3,     -,     ..."
> -? 14.02.11 ?


  ?  ,  .

----------


## OlyaSunny

> !
> 
>     6%,   2009,     ,    .
>        ( .)   ,   ..
> 
>       . ,    2       .              .  .       ?      ?


    ,  ,      ?  :Help!:

----------


## 1

> !
>   ,         .
>    ,  .
> 
> 1.  -   
> 2.  6-2
> 3.  6-2
> 4.  .
> 
> ...


    -1  4 .

   .  . .
   .
  .
  .
        .
       -1, 2, 3...    - 4, 5, 6.
 ! :Smilie:

----------


## _

,     :    :

        ( ),  .

 -1   2   ",     "    ?

----------

.      -1:     ,

----------


## 79

persw 3.4,   pfrf.ru  ...
  -  ...
 .

----------


## Taleka

-6-2   -6-2    . 
  , !!

----------


## _

> .      -1:     ,


!

----------


## Tigrasha

,  ,  ...    -  5.
    -      ,       (..  415 ..)?
 ,    -    (.. 415 ..   1 ) - ,   ().
   -    ...  :Frown:

----------

*Tigrasha*,  ,    !!!
   -     .       ,     415     .

----------


## Tigrasha

, .   ,   " ",    ?   ,  -1 -  ?

----------

*Tigrasha*, ,     ,    -.   -1 -

----------

> ,  !!!!
>  , !!!!!!
>              ,   ,  ,          .   514 627,00.     .: =.  .     ,     ""    .         ,     ()      (     ,     2011   ).
>  ??????        ,    ,                ?   ,   .
> ,     ,    ,    ?


 !      .   2010     .   ,      ,   .  -1 .  ,      -   (     3 ),  , ,  . !   .  .        .,     .      ,     .   ???   .        , ..       . ,   -  -1    4  (        4 ,   )   ,     -        -       .       .    ,     ,    ???    !!!!     1        .       ,   ?        ?        1  .???     ,         ,    ..       "      2 ?".    ,     ,      ?     , ..   .   ....

----------


## Guest1979

> -, !!!


 ,   ...   ...

----------


## Omenofluck

. 
   6%,  . 
        ?

----------


## Tigrasha

,   !     :Smilie:

----------


## .

,  ,   .

      ,        ,       ,       ?     ,    ( ,   ).        .    .
 ,  .

----------

.
 ,         .
    ,   .

----------


## elenasnk

! 
     ().
 .    12.00,     199 (  ).        85.        .  16.30          , ..     ,       .        5 .
   ,    .
    .  .

----------


## .

> .
>  ,         .
>     ,   .


 !!!

  ,    :

    . 

, 1 , :  100,  80,     ,      .

  ,        .

2 , :  100,       100,  100+20(  1 ),          .
            01.07. ..           .

  ,       .          .

     ,  ,       ,       .

?

!

----------



----------

> 



 !

----------


## torsi

> !


  !!!

P. S.          :Wink:

----------

> -11.   2009.   ,     2010?  .   2010  ?  . 
>  , .       .


     -  ,   .. -    . ,     -   2010, -  2011 ()  ,      , ,    ,     ,    :Smilie: ))
 , ,               :Smilie:

----------


## p_olja

,     .   ,   :Smilie: 

   - , , - 10000 .
-           - 9986 . 

..        ,        1 .+.2 ,   14        -   ?    ...    14 .          ?   . ,    .....    .  :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## p_olja

# 624               ?  ?

----------

*p_olja*, . 
      (   )        .
         ,              -1  .

----------

> 


   5           ?

----------

.   ,   ,  .(     ...)

----------


## .

> # 624               ?  ?


  ( ):

      500,  800, ..     . 
       .

     ,            ,         .

,
            2-     :
1 :
  100,  80,   01.07.10   20=
  90,  60,     01.07.10 30=

2 
  100,  100(    2)+20()=120
()  0,  0,  30()

      100=,  150=
   290=,  290=

   800,  800-290  .

  ,   . 

      ,   ,      .  5  ,       . ?

----------

[QUOTE=.;53118101]  ( ):

"      500,  800...."

----------


## ***

:  -6-2  2  2010     ?  -, ..   - ?  .     30.06.2010         .

----------


## .

> ( ):
> 
>       500,  800, ..     . 
>        .
> 
>      ,            ,         .
> 
> ,
>             2-     :
> ...


    -,  ,

----------


## ZAO999

> 30.06.2010         .


 ,   1         .
 ,  -      -

----------

,     ((( 

1.    -6-1  ,         ( -       ,   -    .. 1.5)

2. -6-2  -    ?? 1   (

3.     ,      ,      ?

4.        1 ,     1-2     1 . ??

----------


## ZAO999

1- -   - !
2-  
3-  
4- 1-2   ,   -

----------

> 4.        1 ,     1-2     1 . ??


 100%    .
1.     ,              .  
2.      ,           .

    .

1 C       .
2      .

----------

> ,      .


 ,        ,   -1.     4000      .      2  214-215??

----------

,      ,   .
4000 -  -  ?

----------


## alina-sivest

! -            ? ?

----------



----------


## alina-sivest

!  :Smilie:

----------

> ?  ,  .


      :
***   1-  ___________  ...


      . 
    <>  ,     . 
 <></> 



  -   
___________ 1 
   ????????

----------

!!      -6-2   !!     ??

----------

> ,      ,   .
> 4000 -  -  ?


, 4000

----------

, ,    -1?      1 .

----------


## nica777

<1 C       .

  ?!    400 ?     ?  ,          -1

< 
 ...       ,   ,    ,            ...    1

----------

> 1- -   - !


     . 

 :
  ..... -         !

..       .   ?

----------

""  ""

----------

,    6-1  6-2 ?

----------

6-1

----------


## YUM

> :
> ***   1-  ___________  ...
> 
> 
>       . 
>     <>  ,     . 
>  <></> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ,   .
 .

----------


## ZAO999

> . 
> 
>  :
>   ..... -         !
> 
> ..       .   ?


    !

  ?    8 -  "" 19.01.10 -

----------

> <1 C       .
> 
>   ?!    400 ?     ?  ,          -1


    2.

----------

, , !

,   :   -6-2  .  :?

----------

,

----------

,   .
       2   

     1   1000,00   800 .
 200. 
   .
 2   1500,00  1200   200  .. 1 ?

  2      1500 -  1200?

  ,    ,               ,       ...

----------

?   - ,    ,   .

----------


## _07

!     ++  6-1  .    ,         .    ?   ?

----------


## 2006

3,4,  :
         .
         ,     .
    .  .  .      1- 
  182826,40,     29687,92,  153139,00,     .  182826,40-153139=29687,40 (!)
       .        01.07.10 29687-40      29687-40  .
        -     29687,92.
   - 52 ,  -    .

----------


## ZAO999

> !     ++  6-1  .    ,         .    ?   ?


 ,    -         (    ).      ( )?

----------


## 2006

-          :  / "
   "   "  "  ". ,   ,  ? 
  ?
       "  .  .  ",  "  " -     .
     "  .  .  "         (   -1),       ?
          2 /  :Wink:

----------

> !     ++  6-1  .    ,         .    ?   ?


1.  .

2.     ,        .

3.     ,     .

4.        "  "

----------

> 3,4,  :
>          .
>          ,     .
>     .  .  .      1- 
>   182826,40,     29687,92,  153139,00,     .  182826,40-153139=29687,40 (!)
>        .        01.07.10 29687-40      29687-40  .
>         -     29687,92.
>    - 52 ,  -    .


     - = 29687,40,     29687,92    .

----------


## Assol_07

> ,   .
>        2   
> 
>     1   1000,00   800 .
>  200. 
>    .
>  2   1500,00  1200   200  .. 1 ?
> 
>   2      1500 -  1200?
> ...



 . 
      ?       ?

----------


## Assol_07

""?       ,        ,     -  .

,      !!!  :Wow:

----------


## 2006

> - = 29687,40,     29687,92    .


    "  "   29687,40,   29687,92,   -  , ..             29687,92               29687,92.
           ,        .                         .  ?

----------


## MamaToma

1.   3 : 
- 
- -6-3, 6-1
- 6-2
2.      .
3.     3- !!!     ,     ( )    ,     (  !!!         ), ..      . , -  ,   !     ...     ,  ,        ,    .
:  ,  ,  ,  . 
  .      (    4   )       ,      .

----------

> ""?       ,        ,     -  .
> 
> ,      !!!


    !
 -,    .  -1?

  1 /   90 .  70 .
          2 /         100 .    110 . (  .. 20 .  1 /) 

  .       2 / - " 100 ."!
     .
     .   -110 .
   ,    110 . > 100 . (            )
  ?

----------


## 2006

-6-1  -6-2 ,     ,              ,    .      .     01.07.10         52   -    1 /  :Frown:   :Embarrassment:

----------

> -6-1  -6-2 ,     ,              ,    .      .     01.07.10         52   -    1 /


 
           .    01.07.2010 ,     .       2       2      .
       (-6-3).

----------


## Fobiya

-6-2       ""?

----------


## Gellaa))

Может кто подскажет? У меня есть один сотрудник который был с 19.07 по 31.12 в отпуске без сохранения з/п...так вот он попадает в СЗВ-6-1 и там ставится период 01.07-18.07(оплачиваемый отпуск) как рабочий период и период 19.07-31.12 как АДМИНИСТР. А начислений взносов на него нет т.к. взносы с отпускных начислены в июне. Получается как бы стаж есть, а начислений нет...Это нормально?

----------

01.07.-18.07     "",  "". 
 ""

----------


## Gellaa))

,     1  7.7       01.07.10-18.07.10   ....   ...    , ,, ....

----------


## Gellaa))

А что очередной оплачиваемый отпуск нужно как то выделять? Я ни у кого не выделяла.

----------

*Gellaa))*,    ,     .

----------

20.01.2011 
     -1 

  -1 ,      2010 ,      . 

     4.3.    ,       2010      .

,   -1   2010     15 .        08.12.2010  339-.

----------


## Gellaa))

Так что же теперь мне делать(((

----------

.      ,   .

----------


## Fobiya

> -6-2       ""?


, ,   :Redface: 
      .     .     -6-2 ?  :Hmm:

----------


## 2006

> .    01.07.2010 ,     .       2       2      .
>        (-6-3).


, ,  ,     .        01.07.10       .        ,            29687,92,             . 
  29687,40       ,        .      01.07.10         -     (  ). - ,   1         ,                 -,            ,    ,     -1  1 /.
  - ,    5   ,       ,     1 /,     01.07.10  52 .   .
    ,             (?)           .  ,     .
      01.07.10               ,   .
            ,     -      ?
  ,        0,                    .

----------

*Fobiya*,

----------


## Fobiya

> *Fobiya*,


. ..      ?  .      1 ?

----------


## Fobiya

,      
   01.07.10
..    1 
 7-     01.07.10  31.12.10

 01.07.10  01.07.10 -  
 :Frown:

----------

.      ,      .    (    1  2 ) =

----------

!!!

                  (    )              .   ,        !!!!!     !!!        .,     .      1,           .    .

----------

**,   ,    ,  :Smilie:

----------


## Fobiya

> ,      
>    01.07.10
> ..    1 
>  7-     01.07.10  31.12.10
> 
>  01.07.10  01.07.10 -


, 
    01.12.10  31.12.10  :EEK!:   7-  ,

----------


## !

-   !          6 !(         ,         :Razz:  
  -      ...
  -    ,     ,      2010.   -  -   10, 11, ...     .         ,     !

----------


## Lazy Sea

. 
      ,          30 .
   6-2    ,        ,     2 ,        . 
          ,    . 
         :

 "             ,          -1 ."

   ,  -?

----------


## 07

,     ...
   15    01 ?
    !    ! 
  212-  ,   15   ,    N 213-  24.07.2009  (. 12 . 37),   *01* ...
  ?
    ?
 :Frown:

----------


## Lazy Sea

> ,     ...
>    15    01 ?
>     !    ! 
>   212-  ,   15   ,    N 213-  24.07.2009  (. 12 . 37),   *01* ...
>   ?
>     ?


  339-  08.12.10 
15

----------


## 07

> 339-  08.12.10 
> 15


    " ...  01.02.11!"  :Frown:

----------


## saigak

""?      ....

----------


## 07

> ""?      ....


" "   !

   ( ),    .    .
..  . :Redface: 
-  15-  !

----------


## big2002

, . 
 ,    persw -.
     -  .
         -6-2       -6-2,  ,   .

  -6-3 -  .

         -      -6-1 ,      -  ,       -  .

    -6-1 ?

----------


## Lazy Sea

> " ...  01.02.11!"


 .    15

----------


## Lazy Sea

> , . 
>  ,    persw -.
>      -  .
>          -6-2       -6-2,  ,   .
> 
>   -6-3 -  .
> 
>          -      -6-1 ,      -  ,       -  .
> 
>     -6-1 ?



-6-3      6-1.   ,   .

----------


## 07

*Lazy Sea*, !
 -     ...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Lazy Sea

> *Lazy Sea*, !
>  -     ...


http://www.pfrf.ru/press_center/26810.html

----------


## 07

> http://www.pfrf.ru/press_center/26810.html


!      ,               .  .  :Frown:          !  :Big Grin:

----------


## 3

! ( )

----------


## 3

,      ?     (    )  - ?

----------


## _07

> 1.  .
> 
> 2.     ,        .
> 
> 3.     ,     .
> 
> 4.        "  "


  !     ,      ,   .

----------


## Tiramisu

,   . ,      -1. ,  ,   ,      .   :" .           ".   . -  ? ..      -6-2 ???

----------

*Lazy Sea*,            2    .    .

----------

> ,   . ,      -1. ,  ,   ,      .   :" .           ".   . -  ? ..      -6-2 ???


-6   . 
-6-2  

    .

   .

----------

> -6   . 
> -6-2  
> 
>     .
> 
>    .


   :  "C       ,       ".

----------

> **,   ,    ,


 3.4

----------

. .     ,      ,    ,    ,    .   ,     ....

----------


## NATA_LYA

,        ?

----------

*NATA_LYA*,

----------


## lubezniy

> . .     ,      ,    ,    ,    .   ,     ....


       ?

----------

...     ...               ,  ,     -1        2-   :Smilie:

----------

> ?


     .   .

----------

!     ,     2009,   2009      1    5?       5,    1 ,             ?

----------

> !     ,     2009,   2009      1    5?       5,    1 ,             ?


,   ,  -1.

----------

-2009   5 .  1

----------


## Nitka2003

1.09.10     5 .             01.09,    -  01.12!!!     .  ?   - ??? 
 "1 ".  "  ".

----------


## Lazy Sea

> *Lazy Sea*,            2    .    .


.
  ,  -      :Frown: (( -    ...

----------


## Lazy Sea

> -6   . 
> -6-2  
> 
>     .
> 
>    .


      .   .         !!!
     .       .    ,  .  ,

----------


## Lazy Sea

.     .          ,       ,   .   ,      ,
   =.
 ,  .  5 ,   5 ?

----------


## Kikinda

:
1.  2   3 (   .)  "" -  10,   -  .     -1 + .
2.  4   1 (. .) -    -          .      -  .   . .    .

----------

5     .
   2  
1) 01.07-31.07 
2) 01.08-31.12.10 5 

   :

2 []:   2  01.08.2010  31.12.2010,  :  #1
***30:      ().
..   <><><> = 0, <><><> = 5, <><><> = 0,            <><>, <><>  <><>.

2 []:   2  01.08.2010  31.12.2010,  :  #1
***30:       <>.
.. <> = "",   <><><>    !

      ?

----------


## Fobiya

1,5    2 .    0
   -6-1 ? 
   ,  2 
         ?

----------

> .     .          ,       ,   .   ,      ,
>    =.
>  ,  .  5 ,   5 ?


  5 . 
 1.      
 2.        ,         (  ).

----------

.      .

----------


## Lazy Sea

5   ...
     ,        
      .

----------

*Fobiya*,    ?           ?  ""    ?

----------


## Lazy Sea

> 5 . 
>  1.      
>  2.        ,         (  ).


     ,    8.2  :Smilie: ))
  . ,   ...

----------

> 5     .
>    2  
> 1) 01.07-31.07 
> 2) 01.08-31.12.10 5 
> 
>    :
> 
> 2 []:   2  01.08.2010  31.12.2010,  :  #1
> ***30:      ().
> ...


 5.  .      .

----------

> ,    8.2 ))
>   . ,   ...


C     1         1 .

----------


## Taleka

, ,     -6-2    ????   ,     .

----------


## Fobiya

> *Fobiya*,    ?           ?  ""    ?


, 
,    ,        
    ,        -6-1
..   ?

----------

*Lazy Sea*, **, .  . :Smilie:

----------

> , ,     -6-2    ????   ,     .


      ?

----------

*Fobiya*,

----------

> -2009   5 .  1

----------


## Fobiya

> *Fobiya*,


  !!!     )))

----------


## Taleka

> ?


1  7.7.
      .

----------


## Domrach

3 ,  04.08   1,5
01.07.10 -04.08.10      05.08.10 - 31.12.10  ?  1           1,5   3      3

----------

-          .      "",           .

----------


## Domrach

2 ,

----------

>

----------


## 2006

> . ...


     62,  3    1 /,    2 /    ,  ,  .      59,   ,    62.       59 ?

----------


## 2006

.     -     ,     ( )?   -       2            1 .   ,      1 -2 .     67 .,          :Frown: .
 .
   293254,46  41055,62,  17595,27
  1 / 133899,07 - 18745,87 - 8033,94
  2 / 159355,39 - 22309,75 - 9561,32
41055,62-18745,87 = 22309,75 ()
17595,27-8033,94= 9561-33 ( )
    2 /          .
   9561,32 -       ,      1  -    
 :Embarrassment:

----------

> 62,  3    1 /,    2 /    ,  ,  .      59,   ,    62.       59 ?


   ,   ( ).      -    .

----------

> .     -     ,     ( )?   -       2            1 .   ,      1 -2 .     67 .,         .
>  .
>    293254,46  41055,62,  17595,27
>   1 / 133899,07 - 18745,87 - 8033,94
>   2 / 159355,39 - 22309,75 - 9561,32
> 41055,62-18745,87 = 22309,75 ()
> 17595,27-8033,94= 9561-33 ( )
>     2 /          .
>    9561,32 -       ,      1  -


       .   ,   ,      ,   1967..,  ()  .    !        ""  ,    ,     -   .,     . 1-2-10 , ,    .

----------

> -2009   5 .  1


    5          ,       2009      2010    ?         ?

----------

.

----------


## SweetSTAR

5 -         ,     .  ,    ?   -  ?  ...

----------


## 2006

> ,   ( ).      -    .


,

----------


## 2006

> .   ,   ,      ,   1967..,  ()  .    !        ""  ,    ,     -   .,     . 1-2-10 , ,    .


   ,   .    .         ,          .    -     .    ,  ,   ...

----------


## 2006

> 


              ,   ,     ,

----------


## saigak

> 5 -         ,     .  ,    ?   -  ?  ...


      .

----------


## allis

,  -11  ?     2010.  .   ,     ?
        .   ,  -11  ?

----------

,               ,     ,       ,         ,     ,     .  , ,   ,         1       ,                .      100%. 0,91.  ,       ?

----------


## ZAO999

!!!   1       ,   .?!      -1?

----------


## Andyko

,        1    "1";
"      ";
   ;
**.

----------

.      ,  .   .  205  ,      ,

----------

1           ,

----------


## shpilka

!         ,      .     2010   01.07.2010  31.07.2010     .   (      )  .         -     -   ,   - .   ?

----------

-11
  2010        .  234999

   .     . 237884 
 .. 163397. 

     .. 239450  
.. 164571

----------


## shpilka

,   ,   -6-1) )

----------


## 2006

> .     -     ,     ( )?


-,      (  )*  - ((  1 /)* ) =   2 /.
    ,   
  2 / * 

(  )*  - ((  1 /)* ) 

,  ,  ? :Wink:

----------

> !         ,      .     2010   01.07.2010  31.07.2010     .   (      )  .         -     -   ,   - .   ?


    .

----------


## ZAO999

> 1           ,


- . ,    )))

    -     1    (. 1+2=100%   ) -   .  (  )

----------


## _lyly_

-  -2 ?
  ?

----------

> - . ,    )))
> 
>     -     1    (. 1+2=100%   ) -   .  (  )


 .

----------


## cassiopeya

:   1-         1-      -6-2?

----------

:  ,   ,

----------


## cassiopeya

> :  ,   ,


,

----------

II     ?

----------


## rnb09

> II


  :yes:

----------


## _lyly_

> -  -2 ?
>   ?


,    )
    ,  ,       ,       :Smilie:

----------


## Talekaa

> !!!   1       ,   .?!      -1?


    ?      ?

----------

> ,    )
>     ,  ,       ,


     /  1/.

     1 / . 
  ,       ,                 .   1 /.
..    1    **  .     -  ,    ...
!

----------


## ZAO999

> ?      ?



   .    ( 31.01.10      ),     ( : =).

:    =..*

----------


## ARNO

!  ,   -2      5,      01.01.10 ,     . 100  ,        , "  . 100   0,       2009 ",  ?    .

----------

> .    ( 31.01.10      ),     ( : =).
> 
> :    =..*


 ,     .    . ?      -6-2  1 .       .     .        1,     ,            .    ((((
   1.        ,            (((   2     
  ,     .?)))

----------


## Talekaa

,     .    . ?      -6-2  1 .       .     .        1,     ,            .    ((((
   1.        ,             (((   2     
  ,     .?))) 

    1 . ?

----------


## ZAO999

.100  "0"  ,  2009.     "    ()    ,
    31  2009 "

----------

> ,     .    . ?      -6-2  1 .       .     .        1,     ,            .    ((((
>    1.        ,             (((   2     
>   ,     .?))) 
> 
>     1 . ?


.  . 
        ...    ,      3 .      .         . .

----------


## Talekaa

, .
              ,   )??   15 )     .
,    ,       2 ?

----------

.ZAO999.     ,         1 ,       .    .     ,        .     .

----------

> ,    ,       2 ?



   1 /.   01.07    ,   ""  1 .
        06.2010,    2 ,     "".

----------

> .   ,   ,      ,   1967..,  ()  .    !        ""  ,    ,     -   .,     . 1-2-10 , ,    .




        ...

----------


## Talekaa

> 1 /.   01.07    ,   ""  1 .
>         06.2010,    2 ,     "".


 ,  ))     ?))

----------


## Talekaa

-     ,            . .    .

----------


## ZAO999

> .ZAO999.     ,         1 ,       .    .     ,        .     .


  :

 1.  -     (   ) 
  ..-   . -    2010.  2- .  ,   .

    1  .-            .   .      2,            1.2011.   (   ,  . .2010   2011)

----------


## Nitka2003

1    ,  .    .        ,  "" . - -?       ?

----------



----------


## Nitka2003

..    ?
16 000.00				
14 080.00				
11 200.00				
38 601.63				
17 790.00				
17 500.00				
9 856.00				
 125 028

----------


## Anastasia_SH

> -  -2 ?
>   ?





> ,    )
>     ,  ,       ,


, ,  !      ,  ,        ,  .           .    ?   ,     - .

----------

,    -2,          ,

----------


## Anastasia_SH

> ,    -2,          ,


   ()  :Smilie:

----------


## angell-008

, !!!   2      /.     :
-6-1 + -6-3 
  :
-6-2 + -6-2 

 -6-1 + -6-2   6-3

----------


## 3

,       ,        "   "        (    ).       .

----------


## angell-008

,    . .         .

----------


## Lazy Sea

> ,    . .         .


 62   62  , :
     63   61

----------


## Nitka2003

> ..    ?
> 16 000.00				
> 14 080.00				
> 11 200.00				
> 38 601.63   				
> 17 790.00				
> 17 500.00				
> 9 856.00				
>  125 028


 ,  ???

----------


## Lazy Sea

> ,  ???


-.
     ,      .

----------


## ZHANNET

1,49?  - 1  2010     ,  ,  0.  2     1 ,    ,      1 ,        01.07.2010=0.
 ,      ,  "" -      1 , -       ,  , ,   , . =300,8246.  .    ""  15 ,  ,  -0 .  5000 .-  ?-  .         !!.   ?       ,   ? -11 ,   ,   , .    .  ?!! :Wow:

----------

> !!!
> 
>                   (    )              .   ,        !!!!!     !!!        .,     .      1,           .    .


 !

----------


## Nitka2003

> -.
>      ,      .


!!!!

----------

, . , . -  18     ?     -6-3.     ..,    ?

----------


## Lazy Sea

> , . , . -  18     ?     -6-3.     ..,    ?


         ,       61.

   62     - 62   61,  .     ,

----------

)

----------


## NatVic

. , -,   ,            .?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Alla_K

,         .              1,5 .    .       6   .       01.07.2010                 ?  .

----------

, ,      ,    .  (-11  ..)

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .?


   ,      -,      . -.     , -,   ,   ,    -  ,      ,   .

----------


## tamriko

-6-2,   200 ,         -    69.2.2     , c      -     ,    .  7.7.
   ,      ?

----------


## elenepl

, -, .     (((
  -. 
1)      01.01.10    (  )
-     6???
2)      01.01.10   .        ???  ???

----------

*elenepl*,     ,         ,         :Wink: 

  01.01.2010  -6

----------


## elenepl

** , ))))))))))) ,    )))             ""  :Big Grin:   !!! )))))))))

----------

*elenepl*,  :Smilie:

----------


## ˸

> ""


    ,    ...  :Frown:

----------

*˸*, ,        .     "" ,    -   . 
    ,  ,     ,   50     -

----------

.  ,     2- .       2- .  :                12011.?

----------

1  2011 ? ""    .

----------

> 1  2011 ? ""    .


 ,   :Smilie:     ,    ? (  ?)

----------

.

----------

> .


 ,    :Smilie:

----------


## 07

!  ,      -      1- ?    ?
  .          ? (      )

----------

1  7. :    ,       1,5    13.11.10,   3-,   6-1  .     .     01.11.10   ,      6-1

----------

> ** 
> 
>      2010    339-,     212-    .     ,  ,    ,                15-   ,   .  ,   2010      -1      15  2011 .


    ,      2010 .  15 .   -1,          .      ,  2         15 .
         15 .,        ??

----------

7,   ,  ,   01.11.10       6-1

----------

> 15


-1: .5, . 1 339-
. : . 2

----------

, ,    .     1,    30.06.2010 .,     10.07.2010 .     1? 
 ,             .   ?
 ????  !!!!

----------

> ,             .   ?


Yes

----------


## ZHANNET

, ???? , , .      .   ,
       1,49? - 1  2010     ,  ,  0.  2     1 ,    ,      1 ,       01.07.2010=0.
 ,    , ,   , . =300,8246.  .    ""  15 ,  ,  -0 .  5000 .-  ?-  .
   ?      ,   ? -11 ,   ,   , .    .  ? ,         1 ?! :EEK!:

----------

,    1  .      ,      1 ,  CHeck html      :Frown: 

***30: .  2. (  = 05 ).
   c.230 = .200 - .210 - .216  3-  (    ):
[c.230]0   [.200]243990 - [.210]0 - [.216]0 = 243990

----------


## -7

** , 
    .

----------


## twins

, !
 .      ? 
   01.01.10  31.12.10,  .    01.07.10  31.12.10,    ,         (   ) 
    ?
-       ,   . ,  . :Dezl:

----------


## Lazy Sea

ZHANNET

     .     ,    ,   .
      ,    ,     ,     2     ,        .
 8-         .    .  .    .        .              ...

----------

> ** , 
>     .


..       6-1?      01.11.10

----------


## -7

> ..       6-1?      01.11.10

----------

",      1  2010   -    2009    ,    -11  2010 .      .        ,   ()     ""   .       ."

   01.01.2010              .   11  ?           2010        ?

----------


## Bucom

> .      ?    01.01.10  31.12.10,  .


. 01.01.10 - 31.12.10.  .     -6-1.    .

----------


## Bucom

> 01.01.2010              .   11  ?           2010        ?


  .    (   18...,  ..).    -11    (        ).    .

----------

2010,   -11, ?   "",     .  ?     ?

----------


## ZHANNET

, Lasy Sea!  -,  -    - . ,  ,       -         "". Sea - ,  ?  - ocean. :Smilie:

----------

*ZHANNET*,  -     ,    -   ,   ,  .

----------


## ZHANNET

,   ,       - - ,  -,             ,  , ,  ,     ,     .      ,       . :Wow:

----------

> 2010,   -11, ?   "",     .  ?     ?

----------


## ZHANNET

2009  ,  ,       2010   2009 ,  -         5 -1  -11. :Smilie:

----------

,   ,  ,    -

----------


## 07

,              ,      ...
   ,          ???

       (   )   ?

----------


## 987

,   :   1   415 000,    .  2        . 
      ,    01.07  31.12 , -  ?  ,    ?

----------

> ,   :   1   415 000,    .  2        . 
>       ,    01.07  31.12 , -  ?  ,    ?


  6-1

----------


## 987

07
        ,         "  ,      ".

----------


## 987

> 6-1


 5     6-2

----------


## 07

* 987*, !
      ?  ,        ?
   ,     ...
  ?

            ...  ?    ?

----------


## lubezniy

> , !
>  .      ? 
>    01.01.10  31.12.10,  .    01.07.10  31.12.10,    ,         (   ) 
>     ?
> -       ,   . ,  .


       0.     .

----------


## 07

,      1-   ? 
 c-6-1        -6-2 (  )

----------


## Helenes

> * 987*, !
>       ?  ,        ?
>    ,     ...
>   ?
> 
>             ...  ?    ?



   31  2006 . N 192 "  
 () 

    " 

          "             ()        "

----------


## Lady1

5  -6-3   :Wow:

----------


## jane_76

....        ...    2- ?...

----------


## Lyska

! , , ,      . 
         ,     .   6-2     ,        .        .     ?

----------

,       ?

----------


## EWA

!
   -1,    "  5"       :
  COM-   .  , ,     an_adr2006.dll

  ?   -  ?     .
, ,   .
  !

----------


## olzai

:Smilie: .         -6-2?

----------

*olzai*,   01.07.10          ,  ,  -6-2

----------


## olzai

!!!  :yes:

----------

> .         -6-2?


, -6-2 (  )  -6-1 (    ,  , , , ...)

----------

,    ,    , .

1.      2009 ,    2010 , -      -11?
2.        ,       ,    .
       2      2 .       2 .
?       ?,        1 ?  -6-1   6-2.        :  ,  0,  = .
*-  2010 -    2011 .

     2009 ,    2010        ?    ,  - 5   .


      :-)

----------


## lubezniy

> 1.      2009 ,    2010 , -      -11?


  ,  .     .



> 2.        ,       ,    .
>        2      2 .       2 .
> ?       ?,        1 ?  -6-1   6-2.        :  ,  0,  = .


  -6-2.   . ,     .



> 2009 ,    2010        ?    ,  - 5   .


-11       .       .   ,   5 -1.

----------

-   2   .     -   30-     <> .   ...      5,       -    ...  ,    :Frown:

----------

**,  ...   -    ...

----------

(
15  []: -
***30:     <> .   :



	 			428014

					36
	 	 			1
	----			----

----------

,        .           ,          -6-2?

----------

...
  :
  - 
 :

----------

!! :Smilie:   , --   :yes:

----------


## 07

,  ,      1-   ?
 c-6-1        -6-2 (  )

----------


## EWA

> !
>    -1,    "  5"       :
>   COM-   .  , ,     an_adr2006.dll
> 
>   ?   -  ?     .
> , ,   .
>   !


, , ,   .

----------

> ...
>   :
>   - 
>  :


-  :Frown:

----------

:
<>
...
</>

----------


## lubezniy

> ,        .           ,          -6-2?


  .       -   .

----------

<>
				<></>
				<>428014</>
				<>
					<></>
					<>
						<> -</>
						<></>
					</>
					<>
						</>
						</>
					</>
					<>
					<></>
						<></>
					</>
					<>
						</>
						</>
					</>
					<>
					<></>
						<></>
					</>
					<>
						<></>
						<>36</>
					</>
					<>
						<></>
						<>1</>
					</>
 				<>

					<></>

						<>75</>

					</>

				</>

			</>

----------

**
  - 

   ,     ** '...        ...  :Smilie:

----------


## lubezniy

> , , ,   .


   CheckXML,     .

----------

11          2010 ?

----------

2009 .      11          2010 ?        2009

----------


## Nika87

,        ? !

----------


## Kazna

,  2010

----------


## Kazna

> 11          2010 ?


 2010

----------


## Kazna

> 2009 .      11          2010 ?        2009


   2009

----------

,     .

----------

11

----------

1-    .   ,  ,  .  1- .  2-      .  ? -1   -   (  ),  -2, .    2-   ?        ,   .

----------

!   5     2,  2010,   ,       ?

----------


## Kazna

> ,        ? !


 ,   ,  ,     .

----------


## Kazna

> 11


 
2009

2009

2009

----------

> 2009
> 
> 2009
> 
> 2009


       2010

----------


## Larik

> !   5     2,  2010,   ,       ?


      2 .     /    .

----------

, ,   896

----------


## NinaP

?       ,      ,       :Frown:

----------

,
        ...

    :     4

----------

,           ?
  1 -   ...

----------


## Larik

> 1-    .   ,  ,  .  1- .  2-      .  ? -1   -   (  ),  -2, .    2-   ?        ,   .


-2   ,   6-2.
       ,       1,      ,          .
       ,     ,  . .

----------


## Larik

> ,           ?
>   1 -   ...


        .

----------

,  Larik

----------

,    .     .    .
   5,  2 ,         .
      .  ?  .
:        . . ....

----------

> <>
> 				<></>
> 				<>428014</>
> 				<>
> 					<></>
> 					<>
> 						<> -</>
> 						<></>
> 					</>
> ...


  : <> -</>
<></>
      ,  .      .

----------

> ,    .     .    .
>    5,  2 ,         .
>       .  ?  .
> :        . . ....


  5   ?

----------


## Bucom

> ?       ,      ,


   .  - " ".       ""  " " (    ""  ).

----------


## Nika87

!!!    17.7...     : -6-2, CPD-6-2    !!!      ?...

----------

> : <> -</>
> <></>
>       ,  .      .


     :
30: .  <>   '-'
-<_______>
  -<>
    -<>
      -<>
         <> -</>
 :Frown:

----------

:Smilie: ))
    ...

----------


## NinaP

> - " "


 :Redface:    ,      ,     ,   ,

----------

[]         ...

----------

,

----------


## Nika87

!!!    17.7...     : -6-2, CPD-6-2    !!!      ?...  :Frown:

----------

.,     5  ,     ,        .         http://www.pfrf.ru/ot_orenb/soft,  ?

----------

> 5   ?


!!  .
   ?.
/  2         ,   .
    2 .
-6-2  6-2
    6-3?  ?      ?
      2010         ..   (       ) :-),    -11?    -1?

----------

> .,    5  ,     ,        .         http://www.pfrf.ru/ot_orenb/soft,  ?


    CheckXML   ,  .  .

----------


## _

2009  , ..  2009    ,     5         2010, ,   2011   . ",    .     , ""          .

----------

> 6-3?  ?      ?


-6-3      .
     -6.
  -6-3   - -6-1.

----------


## _

? 
  .

----------

> 


     ?

----------

, .       3 ,  ,    .    ? -6-2, -6-1, -6-3?   .

----------


## Tafina

> !
>    -1,    "  5"       :
>   COM-   .  , ,     an_adr2006.dll
> 
>   ?   -  ?     .
> , ,   .
>   !


     :  COM-   .  , ,     an_adr2006.dll
 ,

----------


## _lyly_

. ?
-6-3, -6-1 + !?   :Wow:

----------

.      ;     2010      . ? 
   F:\PFR-700-Y-2010-ORG-088-011-025399-DCK-00003-DPT-000000-DCK-00000.XML 
 1-  ___  ... 
2
***   1-  ___  ...
   .   . 
 : .
 </>
 42
 5

----------

> :
> 30: .  <>   '-'
> -<_______>
>   -<>
>     -<>
>       -<>
>          <> -</>


    .       ,   -  .     ,  .  ,   ,   .  -.

----------

:     2   -   1            0,9*****?        ...   -    (((

----------

,    ,    ,  ...  .    Spu_orb.       .,   ,      . ,   -  8,  14 %.  - ,        ?  :Frown:

----------

> ,    ,    ,  ...  .    Spu_orb.       .,   ,      . ,   -  8,  14 %.  - ,        ?


   .

----------

! 1983-.  -    - ?

----------


## 95

> !
>    -1,    "  5"       :
>   COM-   .  , ,     an_adr2006.dll


   ,    .     .      ( ).

----------



----------

,       5?      ,       ,  :   .  . (   100% !!! , )      ?  ?

----------

.  2  2010         ? -    1   -2,     1

----------


## 07

,      :                   1-  2- ?
 -,  1- ,      
 5960=,   3920=       2040=
=

2- :
 6962=,   6962= (    7020=)

,     : 
 12922=,   10882=      2040=

         10940=     1982=

   ,    ?     ,     -6-1  -6-2      ,  ,      ?     ( CheckXML   )

 !  :Frown:

----------

6-1        .     ?      .  .

----------


## Lazy Sea

07 

   ,       . 
         ,          .

 : 2- :
 6962=,   7020
      -  ? , .        .    .

----------

-11  ,   :

2
***30:    <>.   <> = 3160.00  <>  1-    2010- ,      (   ),

----------


## 95

> 6-1        .     ?


  ?    .

----------

,   -6-1,       3-  -   177

----------


## 95

,        , ..    ,   2010    - ,     .

----------

** ,  2009      ... ( )

----------


## 95

> ,   -6-1,       3-  -   177


     ,     - ?

----------



----------

5  -6-2,  -6-2, -6-3 , : "   -6-3".  -6-3  ,    -6-1?         -6-2,  -6-3.

----------

> ,     - ?


  ?

----------

:Smilie:

----------


## 95

> 


   -   "",  ""  ""?

----------

13.11.10  1,5   ,   14.11.10  3-,   01.07.10 31.12.10 ?

----------

!
, !     5.     ,        ,        .     "  DBF    ,   !"  ,    ,    ,     .    ? ,     ?
  .

----------

"-6-3      .
     -6.
  -6-3   - -6-1. "


  -6-1     -6-1

----------

> -   "",  ""  ""?


, ?

----------

> , ?


http://www.pfrf.ru/pers_uchet/12538.html

----------


## 07

*Lazy Sea*, !
,     1-    .             ,            ? 
..     ,            ? ?

----------

,   177

----------

,        ?      ,  -????

----------

> .       ,   -  .     ,  .  ,   ,   .  -.


   -   -          ...    ,  ,   -   ...  !!! :Frown:     ,    :   - ...

----------


## Iris 1

, !
  -   ...
  .    .
  :,,6-2,6-3   .
   ,       ...
         2  ????

----------


## Syndel

!
 :     persw?  ,,     ..  ...          .   ,     ,       !  ?

----------

-5:    -5,     !   Chek-XML      .

----------


## Lazy Sea

> *Lazy Sea*, !
> ,     1-    .             ,            ? 
> ..     ,            ? ?


       ?
  ,  , .     .

        ,       ,           ,     .

----------


## 15

01.01.2010  30.09.2010         1,5 .  1    ,   -6-1.  01.10.2010  ,        .     ?    ,   ,     ?

----------


## 07

*Lazy Sea*,   .      -         ,   
..,               ,       (,  !).   -   !     ,  990+6956=794*6* ( -6-2)!    -6-1   6956-19  990,48,   7946,*67*. ,      794*7*!
   ,     ...    !   -    

,       ,        **         "_, ..._"?

----------


## Syndel

**  ,       .. Chek-XML      ))))

----------


## Syndel

:         (  )   ?  ?

----------

,       .
,     -6-1?

----------


## lubezniy

> :         (  )   ?  ?


  - ,   .

----------


## lubezniy

> 13.11.10  1,5   ,   14.11.10  3-,   01.07.10 31.12.10 ?


.

----------

-  -1?     ? ,  ,     ,   10   .

----------

,        -      -6-1   -6-2?

----------


## Lazy Sea

07

       .     ,   , . ,  ,   -  .
     ,            .

 -  .        .       ...

----------


## 07

*Lazy Sea*,   !   ...  .
   ,      ! , !    ,  -  1-  !    :Wow:

----------


## Bucom

> !
>  :     persw?  ,,     ..  ...          .   ,     ,       !  ?


   .      ,      .   -      . ,      " ",      (   100 .    ).

----------


## Bucom

> ,        ?      ,  -????


  1-       (   ""  ,     ).         -     .

----------

> ,        -      -6-1   -6-2?


     II .
  01.07.2010   .
-6-1      (, , , -,...). 
-6-2     .

----------

, ,  2             ,   -6-1 ? 
  :            ,     ,       ? 

           ,    ,  -   ( ,    ,  -  ).

----------

! -     .   1    1  ,   , ?       .
  2 ,         /       ,  ,      1 ,           ,         .
   1   ?

----------

** -     ...

,   1-  900,     1100...
** **:
900  
200

----------

Bucom,        2         1 ,   ,      "  "  .  ?   ?

----------


## zimazima

!   2010     212-,       ,        2010  (  )    ,  .   .    "" ,   .    , " "   -       ,     - 2     1 .  .

 ,  ???

----------


## ironiya98

5    ?        !
      ?     ?

----------

,  ,    ,    31 ,      15- .

----------

[QUOTE=;53126016]    ** -     ...

  ,

----------

*ironiya98*,     . 

   :  21.06.2010      28    .                 . 
        18  ,    .     .

----------

-  -

----------

> -  -


 !       1  -     ,     .

 ,        2010 ?
 ?

----------

?

----------

,    ,        -     ?     :     1 ?

----------

-       -1,  

  301 ...  305...

----------


## ..

,
   (   ,   !)
 .      5,    ,          -,    ,       ,     -,   :
 : 
 - 1 ., 
 -1 .,
 -1 .,
 -1 .,
 -1 .,
 - 0 .,   5 .
:
    - 1 ., 
    -1 .,
    -1 .,
    -1 .,
    -1 .,
    - 1 .,   6 .

         ,     (     ),    ???? ..

----------

301 .  .    ?
         1 ?

----------

,     ?
     15 . .  

      2000 -  ?

----------

*..*,    5.

----------

:          -1    -6-3.   ?   -  ,       -6-2...

----------


## ..

* ,*        ,   , ?

----------

,     ,    2010     (  ,  2 ),             1,5 . ,      , ..  ,,,     (   ).      -,    (   ). -    ...   ,       ,    ,         -   .

----------

-    
 "  " -

----------

, .          :-)

----------

! , -,         .  -1?

----------

!!!  ,    ,   "955".   !!!!

----------

-     ,   :
<  .    (        )
<  ><      ><  >2<><></><> ...  
 2 
 1203 

    ?   ?

----------

> ...           1,5 . ,      , ..  ,,,     (   ).      -,    (   ).


 .

        "",  1  /.

----------



----------


## SweetSTAR

,     ???    5  ,   .   ***30:        .
  : ,  :  01.07.2010  31.12.2010.
  ()   ()       / = 6/14.
   = 5280.00    = *6/14 = 2262.86,       = 3960.00 ( 1697  14 ). ,     "", ,    "" (/ = 6/8)
       )))     ?)   ! :Love:

----------

.

----------


## SweetSTAR

:Wow:  !             ???         ???   )))        ?-   )

----------

. -   ,       .  ,  -6-2  ""  ,    -?    ?     .
 ,  ""  ?    .

----------


## +

, .  .   1. 
:  -6-2   ""?      "" 1000,16., "" 1000. 6-2  "" 1001.  .        -6-2  1-2. -  .  -1  : - 1000-1000.      -6-2  ?

----------


## _07

.   1,   :   1.1.  140. .:     (   ).  : 128978.  : 3.00
3 	 1.1.  143. .:     (   ).  : 14540.  : 2.00
     14540,00,      128977.     1 .,   .  ,        .  ? -   1    .

----------

*_07*,            ...

----------


## 232RMO

?          .    ,     ,   - - .      137.50 ,       -1    137,50*3=412,50,    413.     ,   138*3=414.   ,   ,   ,

----------


## _07

-   .     2,24 .        1,25     0,38    .   2010   128976,00.     - ,    14539.       .     ?       14539,00.    .

----------


## Krasotta

> .
> 
>         "",  1  /.


               (1 ),       ?

----------

,    - . ,    ?

----------

,    .     1  .
 ,       2 .  ...
     6-2 ,       .

----------


## natalinsha

, , -      1 ??    ,     ,         ,    -   ...  :Wink:

----------

> , , -      1 ??    ,     ,         ,    -   ...


 ,     .

----------

> .
> 
>         "",  1  /.


   ,   3-6-1   " "    :   (01.07.2010-31.12.2010)   ()   ?

----------

> ,
>    (   ,   !)
>  .      5,    ,          -,    ,       ,     -,   :
>  : 
>  - 1 ., 
>  -1 .,
>  -1 .,
>  -1 .,
>  -1 .,
> ...


     .     . 1 .      .        ...

----------


## ..

**,      ,       ,  ,          :Smilie:  !!

----------


## natalinsha

> ,     .


 -??  ??     ... -

----------


## 07

-  ,   **      "  "=  ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

",      1  2010   -    2009    ,    -11  2010 ." -     ?      2009     2010?

----------

!
  . :    . (   )   01.12.2010  14.12.2010.  :
1)  01.07.2010  30.11.2010 
2)  01.12.2010  14.12.2010 -  -   "  ,            "

 :
1)  01.12.2010  14.12.2010 ()
2)  01.07.2010  30.11.2010 -   " 01.07.10< 01.12.10 - !!!"

 :
1)  01.12.2010  14.12.2010 ()
2)  15.12.2010  31.12.2010
3)  01.07.2010  30.11.2010 -    " 01.07.2010<15.12.10 - !!!" 
   ?

----------

-         ?        ?

----------

,       -      01.12-14.12    -        2,   1.

----------

> ,       -      01.12-14.12    -        2,   1.


    5. 
          ?

----------

> 5. 
>           ?


"    ,         31  2006 .  192,      .       . , -    ,    ,        ,    -6-1,    .  :   !         ,    ,        (    ).        ,   ( )    ."

----------


## novia

,  !
           415 000. 
     ,    -   ?        ,     ?

----------


## saturn03

> -


 ,  !!!
 . .

  :
""   - (  "-" ), 
  "" .

  .

----------

"     -   " 
-     .      14  (     .   ),          .. ..          .

----------

,    3-6-1    Spu_orb. 
  ,      .        "",     .    (  "").      :
" -    . 
 <>     ,   .
 - <></>"
  ?    - ?     ,        (1   ...)

----------

> ,    3-6-1    Spu_orb. 
>   ,      .        "",     .    (  "").      :
> " -    . 
>  <>     ,   .
>  - <></>"
>   ?    - ?     ,        (1   ...)


    ?       01.07-31.12,     -      ,   " ",   " ".       .

----------


## Krasotta

** , 
 ,   1018!!!

----------

> ?       01.07-31.12,     -      ,   " ",   " ".       .


..    ,  ""     "",   ". "? :Wow: 
  ,    !

----------

> ** , 
>  ,   1018!!!


,  -      1,5    ,          -    .     .

----------

> ..    ,  ""     "",   ". "?
>   ,    !


          -     (    ,   ..).

----------


## Bucom

> ,   3-6-1   " "    :   (01.07.2010-31.12.2010)   ()   ?


 .

----------

> (1 ),       ?


-1 - .
     {beep} .

----------


## Bucom

> (1 ),       ?


    .      (        ,         ).    ,             .

----------

:Embarrassment: 
      \,        ,    -   ,  3-6-1  -6-2?

----------


## novia

> ,  !
>            415 000. 
>      ,    -   ?        ,     ?


,      !!!!!

----------

?

----------


## novia

> ?


   ,  ?
  ,       , ..    > 415 000.

----------

..    ,   -1...    216-218

----------


## novia

> ..    ,   -1...    216-218


 -1   ,   ,      ?      . ?

----------

,      ,       :Smilie:

----------


## 15

> 01.01.2010  30.09.2010         1,5 .  1    ,   -6-1.  01.10.2010  ,        .     ?    ,   ,     ?


    .     -   (

----------


## novia

= .
 :
 - 50000
-50000
 -50000 (       15000) * >415000
 -50000 (  )
 - 50000 (  )
 - 50000 (  )

  ?  :
  - 15000
 - 0
 - 0
 -0

----------

:
      ?

----------


## novia

> :
>       ?


 :Wink:    ... 
  5 -   - ""

----------


## Iris1

> , !
>   -   ...
>   .    .
>   :,,6-2,6-3   .
>    ,       ...
>          2  ????


, ........

----------


## ironiya98

!
  01.07.2010-31.12.2010.          -31.08.2010  29.10.2010       ?
          . 
        ?      ?

----------

?

----------


## ironiya98

> ?


-                20/144.   18/144,     -,

----------


## 232RMO

> ... 
>   5 -   - ""


         ?

----------


## TALEKAA

, ,   6-2    ,   1 ,       2 .   ?        ?

----------

*TALEKAA*,   ,   ?

----------

> , ,   6-2    ,   1 ,       2 .


 ,   -  ,   .

----------

> ?


,      ,   :        ,       ?
.

----------


## Katerina3783

!   -       -1      ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

** 
     ?

----------


## Aksiniy

, , .        -     .   -1.  .   32,00   . - 120,00.    .      .

----------

.         .
     ?

----------


## -7

*Aksiniy*, 
    ?

----------


## Katerina3783

> ** 
>      ?


      -     -... :Redface: 
       ..

----------

> 


       ?

----------

> -1: .5, . 1 339-
> . : . 2


  !!       :Smilie: )

----------

> ?


    ,      ()           .

----------

,

----------


## -

, . ,         ,     ..
      ,       , .. ,   2-    6 .,    7 .,   ? ?    6 .,        -1?

----------

> ?

----------


## Katerina3783

> ?


      ...  :Frown:

----------

.

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,       , .. ,   2-    6 .,    7 .,   ? ?    6 .,        -1?


   . ,           -   1- ,   2-.  1- /  . 0,82,  2- - 1.  ,  ,       .

----------


## Natalia E

-  .         . .   1 8. .                . -     -   ,      ,    1  -  .      .         1  -      .         415000=.          .        .  1     .      .        .          -  .        .    -  1    -    .
    -    ?      1 .      100 .   ?       ?

----------

. , ,    2010.  1,     ,  -  ,  ,     , ,  -        ,   ???
         ,    ,      =....    .....

----------

> ,  ,       .


 !!!!!!

----------

> =

----------


## 07

, ** ?  , : _30:     <> .  _ 
          (      ,     ,   ... Ѩ  ...)
  -?  :Frown:

----------

,  !!! 
    1,    ?    XML,      ?)))

----------

> ?)))


 -

----------

> ?



    " ",

----------

07,     .   ,     ???

----------


## 07

,  1    -      ...
 ,       ...
 !  !  :Wow:

----------

,   (  )

----------

> ,   (  )


 ?

----------


## 07

**,   1, -    ...  !

----------

07,  ,    1,         .((

----------


## 07

! !    ! :Rotate:  :Rotate: 
**, ,    !   :yes:

----------

> ?

----------


## 07

:      (  7.00)

----------

> 


,  CheckXML

----------

07,   )  ,  )
,  )))

----------

> ,  )))


 ,     ,

----------

, .  1 ,    6-2     30.06.2010    01.12.2010  31.12.2010,  ?

----------

> ?


 -  -    - -

----------

> , .  1 ,    6-2     30.06.2010    01.12.2010  31.12.2010,  ?


  ,     .  ,

----------

01.01.10  30.06.10    ,    ?

----------



----------

> 01.01.10  30.06.10    ,    ?


      "Spu_orb",

----------

> ,    ,      =....    .....


    ,  ,     . 
,   ,   2-  2010.
,   ,   1-  2011. 
   ""   "".

----------

> . .   1 8. .                . -    -   ,      ,   1  -  .      .         1  -      .         415000=.          .        .  1     .      .        .          -  .        .    -  1    -    .
>     -    ?      1 .      100 .   ?       ?


 1   .
 2     .
 ,   1     415 ..,    .

----------


## Iris 1

> , ........


!!!!!     ?? ))))

    ))

, !
  -   ...
  .    .
  :,,6-2,6-3   .
   ,       ...
         2  ????

----------

> ,       ...


       -

----------


## Natalia E

> 1   .
>  2     .
>  ,   1     415 ..,    .


, .  ,     .   ,           1   .        .   .

----------

,    5 -1?  -1     .    -11    ?

----------

,    -    .
  :            6-2  .
      .
               ,      -6-2    2  .
 ?    -1?

----------

-1   -6

----------

-1    6-2,    2  ?
   -6-2  ,          .

----------

2  - ? -

----------

2009    . ,     -?        ?

----------


## Dbreif

> .
> 
>         "",  1  /.


,   . .           3    .     .  -6-1    ?       ?
.

----------

, !
  2011  (     2010)       . 
        ?
  -   ?

----------

,   2010  -

----------


## zimazima

!    , !
  2010        ,        2010  (  )    ,  .   .      .       , " "   -       ,     - 2     1 .  .       ,     2.23,   1.8. 
  ?        ???

----------


## ..

.  1       :   3 ,  15 .,  12    (     ),      -6-2     3   3,         ,      . ,     ?        3 .           . ......

----------

,       .      .

      11000
  6-2     2  - 58000 (    )
      2 - 69000.

    11000 ,     .    ??

----------


## ..

> ,       .      .
> 
>       11000
>   6-2     2  - 58000 (    )
>       2 - 69000.
> 
>     11000 ,     .    ??


         ?

----------

.      ** .

----------


## ..

2-        ?     (

----------

> 3 .           .


   ,   3   ,  2 ?        :Redface:

----------

> 2009    . ,     -?        ?


, !

----------

> 2  - ? -


   1    2 
   2 .

----------

> ?


   ?        31  2010  11000  .

 7,7  521   .

     6-2?

----------

*..*, .

----------


## ..

,     -6     3 , 2 ,     3   15    2- .(13 . ,      . )
 1-            .

----------

> ,           1   .


*Natalia E*       .

----------


## ..

> *..*, .


        ?     /     ?

----------

/     1000,53
                  .
    800,21  200,32      800  200 =1000.   -1 ?    53 .?

----------

-2 ?       ...

----------

*..*,      ,    .

      ,     ,  .

      ,     : =     .      .

        .

----------

.

----------


## ..

> ,     ,  .


            / ?

----------


## Synergenta

,        "  "?

----------

?       ? 
,            .        ,      ,      1 .

----------


## zimazima

> *..*
>      ,    .
> 
>       ,     ,  .
> 
>       ,     : =     .      .
> 
>         .


   !!!!
                !  :Big Grin:

----------


## ..

,               ,                  .
      ,       .

----------

*..*,    ,           ?      ?        ?     ?

----------


## ..

2- ,    .

----------


## ..

,           -6,   ""     , ?  :Frown:

----------


## ..

> *..*,    ,           ?      ?        ?     ?


   ,

----------


## 85

! 
 ,             ( ),          ???
           ,                  ,      (((

----------

....    .

    6,  5.      ,   . 
    6,  8 (   1 - "" ,    )
        6,  7
        ==12
        12,  13,   01.01.2011  1          2011

----------

,         31 .   -  .   . - -   ?

----------


## ..

> 6,  8 (   1 - "" ,    )
>         6,  7


    .
 ,         .
  ,

----------

!   ...   ...
  :      ?   -6-1 ?..     -  -6-2.  :Lupa:      ...

, ,  -  ,  .

...  ,   ...       ... , . ! :Dezl:

----------

> ! 
>  ,             ( ),          ???
>            ,                  ,      (((


- -   211  212 (   67 ).      201  202 .  ,       -  ,      .
        -      (,   )  .

----------

, , .       -  1   / .  -         ? 
 20.12.2010 -  / ,   :
01.07.2010-19.12.2010
20.12.2010-20.12.2010
21.12.2010-31.12.2010

 ........

----------

> !   ...   ...
>   :      ?   -6-1 ?..     -  -6-2.      ...
> 
> , ,  -  ,  .
> 
> ...  ,   ...       ... , . !


-6-1       , ,    ,             :Smilie:         - -6-2  .

----------

> ....    .
> 
>     6,  5.      ,   . 
>     6,  8 (   1 - "" ,    )
>         6,  7
>         ==12
>         12,  13,   01.01.2011  1          2011


  -       )

, :

1   6,  5 (  60000 ,  50000)
2   6,  6 (-) (60000 ,  50000+10000 )

-  ,      ,     10000 ?     ,    ???

----------

.
              :    120 000,   110 000.

  ,        (   ),  - .

----------

> .
>               :    120 000,   110 000.
> 
>   ,        (   ),  - .


,   )         )

----------

> , , .       -  1   / .  -         ? 
>  20.12.2010 -  / ,   :
> 01.07.2010-19.12.2010
> 20.12.2010-20.12.2010
> 21.12.2010-31.12.2010
> 
>  ........


       ,    14   ?

----------

,     -   ,           ?       ,      .

----------


## 34

, .  !!!
                   ,      -6-2  1 .
 ?   ?

----------


## Dbreif

3    ,    1,5     .  ,      ?     .

----------

> 3    ,    1,5     .  ,      ?     .


.    1,5  .   -          ,    .

----------

, !   1,5  ,       3-,    1,5?
      ,

----------


## Dbreif

> .    1,5  .   -          ,    .


-     ? 
 .

----------


## Dbreif

> , !   1,5  ,       3-,    1,5?
>       ,


 ,-   !!!

----------


## Dbreif

,   ,       3 !!!! :Frown:

----------

-1 (    ).       ,       .
,    2,  212 (,    )      212 ( 212)   221  230   . ,    ,      .    ?

----------

> ,-   !!!


  3-

----------

> , !   1,5  ,       3-,    1,5?
>       ,


,   3.       1,5.   1,5  3     -      ,     .

----------

> ,   3.       1,5.   1,5  3     -      ,     .


!

----------

!  ?  ?

----------

!    (   )        ?  :Wink:

----------


## 232RMO

,

----------

?   ?

----------


## 232RMO

.     .  ?

----------


## 34

> , .  !!!
>                    ,      -6-2  1 .
>  ?   ?


   ???

----------

opfr-komi  5

----------

> ,   3.       1,5.   1,5  3     -      ,     .


       ?  , 
!!!20: .    ""      <> 
!!!20:    <>.    ""  <>,  ,    (  )

----------


## Bucom

> ???


.    1.   .    ,    .

----------


## 232RMO

,  ,     /               .      .   ,          ,         ,    ,      /,

----------

> .     .  ?


 5 opfr-komi. ,

----------

> ?  , 
> !!!20: .    ""      <> 
> !!!20:    <>.    ""  <>,  ,    (  )


  -  ,     .

----------


## Dbreif

> -  ,     .


! :Big Grin:

----------


## 34

> .    1.   .    ,    .


.

----------

:  ,     2   1  2010 . -    ?     ,    2 ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,   3.       1,5.   1,5  3     -      ,     .


    -    ,    .   .

----------


## 232RMO

> :  ,     2   1  2010 . -    ?     ,    2 ?


   ,        .

----------

> -    ,    .   .


        )))    ,                ,     (  ),   - .         -  .

----------


## Bucom

> ,   3.       1,5.   1,5  3     -      ,     .


,         ,    ( -  )    . ,  ""        ,    " 1,5 ".          3 .  ,  .       -       ,         1,75 ,  -    .

----------

> ,         ,    ( -  )    . ,  ""        ,    " 1,5 ".          3 .  ,  .       -       ,         1,75 ,  -    .


        " ,    ? "              ".                   1,5  3      .     "" ."

----------

**,     10    -      ?

    ?

----------

**,    ,    .     -  ,           "".    .

----------

"   27.07.2010 08-24/7933"

"            ,           .
        ,            ( -1  -6-2)   ,  - ,  ,         -6-3  -6-2.
      (  )                  ."


" ,      -6-2  -6-1    .   -6-2  -6-1 (   2010 )        ,        2010 .
    2010              2010 ,    -6-2  -6-1    - 2010          ."

http://www.pfrf.ru/ot_peter/strah_vznosi

"                    ?

            .   ,             ,   .                     ."

----------


## avtoa

!
    2-      . , ,      . ?     ?       = ?

 !

----------

()   ?????, !!!

----------

> !
>     2-      . , ,      . ?     ?  *     =* ?
> 
>  !


.     .

----------

> !
>     2-      . , ,      . ?     ?       = ?
> 
>  !


 .     . (          1 ).   =.    -1   !!
P.S.    ,        1 ... ---"    " :yes:  :Smilie:

----------


## Bucom

> "" ."


  ?
         192:

----------

-.
 , "",  .  2005  2009        :        -         .
  2010     .
 :  (Spu-orb  1.49).  -2.   ?

----------

> :  ,     2   1  2010 . -    ?     ,    2 ?



     2 .  1 .   __"""  . """
      ,    ))

----------


## Bucom

> ()   ?????, !!!


.        (   ).

----------

,           ,  6 .      ?
      windows7

----------


## avtoa

.
**      ?        1-  2011 .?

----------

> .        (   ).



))   ))
 ,   ,  
 ???     ??)) :Hmm:

----------

1,5   .    .   2   常   ?

----------


## Bucom

> ,   ???     ??


  (  )    -2  -6-1     (    -    ).        .         .
:     ( ,   , ).

----------

> ** 
> 
>   ,      1  2010   -    2009    ,    -11  2010 .      .        ,   ()     ""   .       .



         -11     "-11   .    -1"

----------

> (  )    -2  -6-1     (    -    ).        .         .



     ..... :Frown:

----------

> -11     "-11   .    -1"


       -11.   -1   -           .          .

----------


## 232RMO

-11      ,    ,   ,

----------

> (  )    -2  -6-1     (    -    ).        .         .
> :     ( ,  , ).


   ??? :Hmm:

----------

> 1,5   .    .   2   常   ?


  (     ) -          2       1,5  3  -       .

----------


## lubezniy

> -11     "-11   .    -1"


     ,     . -  ? -1, , ?

----------

-1?   ?    ,       9 ,

----------


## lubezniy

> -1?   ?    ,       9 ,


     5  (  21-).       (     ).        .

----------

> .....


   #  -  (       ;      ).     # .

----------

?

----------

> 5  (  21-).       (     ).        .


      ?   ,     .    ?

----------


## Bucom

> #  -  ...


:"     ...."
- .
   #1207 -  (       ;      ).     #1205,     : !

----------


## Bucom

> ?   ,     .    ?


. .    .

----------

> . .    .


  .      6-2  .  6-1.    6-1...

----------

> . .    .


    ?        ?

----------

> :"     ...."
> - .
>    #1207 -  (       ;      ).     #1205,     : !


!!!!!!)))  ...,.  ----   , 
 ???     ??))   ?????(-2 ) :Wow:

----------


## Olara

2  2010 . ,        .

   .
      .
   (   )  1 ?      ()

     ?

----------

.      -11   01.01.2010 ?      . !

----------


## Olara

> ?        ?


-6-2     ,       ( .    1), 
** ( 2011 . - 4 ).

----------

> 2  2010 . ,        .
> 
>    .
>       .
>    (   )  1 ?      ()
> 
>      ?


   .   ,      ,   ..

----------

> -6-2     ,       ( .    1), 
> ** ( 2011 . - 4 ).


       . ..     .

----------

1 ..
   - "   "        2- ?
            ?

----------

** -

----------


## -

,  !
    6%- ,  30.06.10.    1961 ..       - .    : -6-2, -6-3, -6-2  -1. 
  ,     -6-1,   -6-2, ..      .     -  ,     -6-2.

  ,   - ,    -6-1        XML  (   ).

          . ,   -  ,         -6-3   XML.

 , , ?  :Smilie:

----------

> ,     -6-1,   -6-2, ..      .


  .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,  !
>     6%- ,  30.06.10.    1961 ..       - .    : -6-2, -6-3, -6-2  -1. 
>   ,     -6-1,   -6-2, ..      .     -  ,     -6-2.
>   ,   - ,    -6-1        XML  (   ).
>           . ,   -  ,         -6-3   XML.
> 
>  , , ?


, .
    -6-1.      ,       (   - . ).    192.
-6-3          .        -6-1  -6-2 -  .       .

----------

> 1 ..
>    - "   "        2- ?
>             ?


       ...

----------

>

----------


## -

:Smilie:

----------

> 


 :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:     ))) :Big Grin:

----------

....1: 8.1 (8.1.14.72) ,  1.6 (1.6.24.7)
     ,  ...

----------

!!!   -     ???   ))

----------



----------


## Selll

,    .    1 .    =,       .  !   2    , ..    1.  1          2 .  ,  ,  !    . ,      =...            2 .  - ...  ?

----------

> 


    ?

----------

1

----------

..   -   1  .  ...     ...    -.     (  ),       (((((  ?

----------

> (  )


 
  1       - SHIFT+F4

----------

?

----------



----------

-2     ,

----------

,   ...  ....1: 8.1 (8.1.14.72) ,  1.6 (1.6.24.7)      ..
     ,  ...

----------

?     ?

----------

-1?      ?

----------

> -1?


 



> ?


   2-

----------

> ?     ?


      -1, ""  ,   ,       ...       ""-""...    ?

----------


## kisa14031977

! , ...    ...        .    31.03.2010 .      .       .       (    2010 .     ),         -1?

----------

1

----------

,     18:
     :
 - -1   2010 . ()
 .    .

----------

> ,     18:
>      :
> - -1   2010 . ()
>  .    .


 1

----------

8.2 ,    -1..

----------

1: 8.2 (8.2.13.199),  1.6 (1.6.24.7)

----------

,

----------

> ,     . -  ? -1, , ?


 -1

----------

!   -1  18

----------

,       6 , ,      ... ,?  ?

----------

-1      ?   ...

----------

... ...   5 (). 
:
1.    ,          ?     ???
2.      ?       -    , ?
3.      ,       ,     ?
4.     "   "???? (     )

----------


## Natalinabyx

!   ,     5,11   "".    -   ,    ,,, , -  :Frown:

----------


## lubezniy

> ... ...   5 (). 
> :
> 1.    ,          ?     ???


  .  .       (     ).



> 2.      ?       -    , ?


  5    (  ),          -        .



> 3.      ,       ,     ?


,    .



> 4.     "   "???? (     )


, .     .

----------


## lubezniy

> !   ,     5,11   "".    -   ,    ,,, , -


,     ?

----------

> !   ,     5,11   "".    -   ,    ,,, , -


 5              .

----------


## Natalinabyx

11.01.2011.   ?  :Wink:

----------

> .  .       (     ).


 5      , ,        ??

----------

> 5      , ,        ??


, )))) .     28 .  ,      ?

----------

> 5      , ,        ??


  -  
!!!
    5   !!!!!

----------


## lubezniy

> , )))) .     28 .  ,      ?


 .   .

----------

,       ,      -1 (  ?)  ???      ??? ,       ,    ?

----------

1. 
2.    -

----------


## 85

!

----------

1  L   ,   ...   ....    ...
       ...
   ,           ....
!

----------

-1 (    ).       ,       .
,    2,  212 (,    )      212 ( 212)   221  230   . ,    ,      .    


       202.    221  230      :202-212...,      230

----------

> ....    .


 ?

----------

> "   27.07.2010 08-24/7933"
> 
> "            ,           .
>         ,            ( -1  -6-2)   ,  - ,  ,         -6-3  -6-2.
>       (  )                  ."
> "


,     -1  .
 ,      ?
 -6-2  -1
    -1    ,    -6-2    .
 ,        4   2-    
1 000 611,53    /.     -1  
 - 800 611,21    200 000,32
     1  ,   53 .     .
 ?

----------

> 2 .  1 .   __"""  . """
>       ,    ))


   2.5.30.4.    "  . "?   ...

----------


## =)

,  !     (   )     ,      -  ...  , )))
    .  2010-   ,  ,    . -1 -  ,        .          -   ???

----------


## rasmus

!  -1  9 .    210   ,    . (  ), ..            . 
  1 ,   ,        ,       2010 , ,   . 
  ?         2010 ,    ?         ...
   ,  ,   9 ?    ...  .

----------

> ?         2010 ,    ?         ...
>    ,  ,   9 ?    ...  .


  :Smilie:   , ,      50 .  3 ,   -     (       ).

     -      -       .

----------


## rasmus

, ,   ...))))))))))   2011  ,  ))))))  ,  ,  !

----------

:      (.305)  ( 3).  ,   .   .305    ( ,  ).   -6-3.      .    ,    ,  , ,   .   ,  .   ,  (,   200 ,      60).

----------


## SweetSTAR

,     ,     ,  , ,   ...         ,   6720.(.  1      ,  .  ) . .       , ?         1      :Smilie:     ?  ...

----------

> ?


  :Smilie:     ...
  ?

----------


## YUM

> ,     ,     ,  , ,   ...         ,   6720.(.  1      ,  .  ) . .       , ?         1         ?  ...


     .
   .     ...

----------

checkxml   : 
*!!!20:    <>.  303.20 ,   0.00.     ?* 

* !!!20:    <>.  2428.80 ,   2070.00.     ?* 
 ?

----------

> checkxml   : 
> *!!!20:    <>.  303.20 ,   0.00.     ?* 
> 
> * !!!20:    <>.  2428.80 ,   2070.00.     ?* 
>  ?


,     20 .           -    .

----------

6-2     6-2? 



     6-1()   6-2. 
   6-2   .   6-2. 
   .    ?

     6-2?  ""? 
   6-1     6-2? 
       6-2 

 .        .

 !

----------


## 232RMO

-6-2   -11,    -  -6-3.      C-6-1.   ,   -6-2 (    ,      ,   )  -6-1

----------


## Galateya

> ** 
> 
> 
> ** 
> 
> 
>                 .          ,  ,    ,     :
>        2010 ;
>      2010 ;
> ...



   ?          17 322 
   -  - 246393,38 .  
246393,38+17322=
    11     ?
  ? 
        +   ?

----------


## 232RMO

*-11*   ,    ,     , ,      ,   -6-2

----------

***   1-  ___  ...

   .   . 
 : . 
 </> 

  ,      ? 
 !

----------

> ,   ...  ....1: 8.1 (8.1.14.72) ,  1.6 (1.6.24.7)      ..
>      ,  ...


 1 -     1.6. - 1.6.28.2       -1.           .           .

----------

> *-11*   ,    ,     , ,      ,   -6-2


    -6-2  ?

----------


## Galateya

> *-11*   ,    ,     , ,      ,   -6-2


?  ? 
 1         11 .

----------

> ?  ? 
>  1         11 .


...     :   ,   .  :  .

----------

> 6-2     6-2? 
> 
> 
> 
>      6-1()   6-2. 
>    6-2   .   6-2. 
>    .    ?
> 
>      6-2?  ""? 
> ...


.       .    .  .    2

----------


## Galateya

> ...     :   ,   .  :  .


   .



    ?

----------

...      "  " -  ,

----------

! , ,   .  8.2,  -6-2   .  ??   ,  . -6-3  ,  .,   -6-2 -  ,      ......, !!

----------


## Galateya

> ...      "  " -  ,


.   2010           ?
 2010    ..    ?

----------

> ?          17 322
>    -  - 246393,38 . 
> 246393,38+17322=
>     11     ?
>   ?
>         +   ?


 ""  ,   1    31 .   .
        :
1)        1  2010 ( -  ,   1-     ).        1- .
2)     2- .
,    .  :
 1-       90% ,     .  10%   990 .
 2-   :
-  10000 . 
-   10400 .   990 .      1- ,  10400-990=9410   2-.       2-   9410/10000=0,941
  ,      1  , , 22.22 .
 2-     100 .   2-   100*0.941=94.10 .  22.22 .    .      116.32 .    100.
      ,   .

----------

> .
> 
> 
> 
>     ?


, !

----------

28.02.2010
 :  2010
 ..

    900,     1100,     -  :
31.07.2010 900   2010
31.07.2010 200   2010

----------


## Galateya

> 28.02.2010
>  :  2010
>  ..
> 
>     900,     1100,     -  :
> 31.07.2010 900   2010
> 31.07.2010 200   2010


. 
     1   ?
  - .
   . 
       -  .  ?

----------


## Anulya

,     7.7  521 -6-3?????
  6-2   6-2 ,  6-3   .

----------

. .
            -1 6-2       .      .  1  1    2  1  6-2 .    2 .
  -1?

  ,      1         .             .

                5.     1  .
    .

----------

15.02.2010 ... 10416.97 ... 
15.02.2010 ... 1.70 ... 

15.03.2010 ... 10418.67 ... 

16.04.2010 ... 829.63 ... 
16.04.2010 ... 10175.85 ... 

 ..

----------


## Galateya

> 15.02.2010 ... 10416.97 ... 
> 15.02.2010 ... 1.70 ... 
> 
> 15.03.2010 ... 10418.67 ... 
> 
> 16.04.2010 ... 829.63 ... 
> 16.04.2010 ... 10175.85 ... 
> 
>  ..



....  ?   .    11-12    24  .

----------

...  ,                 -     ...

  -  ,        ...

----------

> . .
>             -1 6-2       .      .  1  1    2  1  6-2 .    2 .
>   -1?


            ,           .
        ,            ( -1  -6-2)   ,  - ,  ,         -6-3  -6-2.
      (  )                  .




> ,      1         .             .
> 
>                 5.     1  .
>     .


       ,     100% -            -  (      )   (      ).   ,   (      )           1 .

----------


## Anulya

,     7.7  521 -6-3?????
  6-2   6-2 ,  6-3   .

----------

2  01  05 ().          3,       2    05,      2        3?

----------


## Galateya

> ...  ,                 -     ...
> 
>   -  ,        ...


. .      ?   ?

----------

...    2010  ,       2011

----------


## Galateya

> ...    2010  ,       2011


.

----------

,      01.01.10  2 ,       -11  ,     ?  :Frown:

----------

,   ,   ......     3.4, ,      ,   ,         .....  ,  ???????, ,    ,    ....

----------

, .          .

  ,   -         %   ?          ?
  ,          1               .
, ,   .
  .
      .
  ,   .

----------


## Olara

> .   ,      ,   ..


 
  - 

**  1 
**   2010???

----------


## Lazy Sea

> ,   ...  ....1: 8.1 (8.1.14.72) ,  1.6 (1.6.24.7)      ..
>      ,  ...


  24.7     5 .
     24.7 .

    ,

----------

> ,   ,   ......     3.4, ,      ,   ,         .....  ,  ???????, ,    ,    ....


   ,        .

----------

!!!!...  !!!

----------

> ...    2010  ,       2011


       .   ?
    27,509.25
           23,964.93

----------

31.12.2010 ... 23,964.93 ...  2010

----------

> ,   ,   ......     3.4, ,      ,   ,         .....  ,  ???????, ,    ,    ....


       .

----------


## DERS

(20.12.2010)     -1
 1   .         .    :Smilie:

----------

-,  -
  1 .     -6-2       -6-2  .   -6-2,        .      ,     -6-3   .    -6-3   .  ?   ?

----------

-6-1

----------

> (20.12.2010)     -1
>  1   .         .


      ,    .

----------


## tigrywka

,    ,        .?

----------


## Galateya

20 . 
      ,     ?

 ?    ?

----------


## 232RMO

.

----------


## 232RMO

> ,    ,        .?


   .         ?   ,      ,

----------


## tigrywka

> .         ?   ,      ,


 ,  ,          .  ,   .    ,

----------


## Galateya

> .


    ?       ?

----------


## 232RMO

**       ,     ,        .     .  .
  , ,

----------


## 232RMO

> ?       ?


   ?

----------


## Galateya

> **       ,     ,        .     .  .
>   , ,


         ?      2011  ?

----------


## Galateya

> ?


2010

----------


## tigrywka

> **       ,     ,        .     .  .
>   , ,


.  .    .    -1     ..

----------

...  ...
  ,   ...    "1- ",   - "2- "...

**   -      ...      ...   -     ...   -   1- ,  -  ...

        ...    ,     -        ...     ,   ,           ...

----------


## 232RMO

> 2010


   .      ,    
,  100 000,  85 000,  15 000 - .

----------


## Lazy Sea

> ...  ...
>   ,   ...    "1- ",   - "2- "...
> 
> **   -      ...      ...   -     ...   -   1- ,  -  ...
> 
>         ...    ,     -        ...     ,   ,           ...


  ?  ?

----------

,     ,   .   ?

----------


## Galateya

> ,    .


    ?



http://www.pfrf.ru/ot_volgrad/soft/11363.html

----------


## -

,    -5   6-1  ?

----------

.
   -2  .      :
   <>.  13110.03 ,   13096.69.     ? 
         .      ?

----------


## 232RMO

> ,    -5   6-1  ?


,   -  -

----------


## 232RMO

> .
>    -2  .      :
>    <>.  13110.03 ,   13096.69.     ? 
>          .      ?


  ,

----------


## ZAO999

> "   27.07.2010 08-24/7933"
> 
> "            ,           .
>         ,            ( -1  -6-2)   ,  - ,  ,         -6-3  -6-2.
>       (  )                  ."
> 
> 
> " ,      -6-2  -6-1    .   -6-2  -6-1 (   2010 )        ,        2010 .
>     2010              2010 ,    -6-2  -6-1    - 2010          ."
> ...




           ,          3 -    ()      .

..     ,   .    .

  ,      !!!

           .  :  05.03.1995.   .  . 28.11.2010.   .    3 (04.02.2005  04.02.2008)   ,      !?   . ,   ........



*
   !!!!!*

----------


## Galateya

.
  1     1 .      ? 
      04/02/11.  ?

----------

...    ...

----------


## R2-D2

8,   3 (. , .  , . 26) ,    ,   2010 ,      ,      2010.  ,     -   1, 2, 3,    4, 5  6    .         (, " 5" - "   ").    .      ,   ,   .

1.     .
: PFR-700-Y-2010-ORG-087-614-******-DCK-00001-DPT-000000-DCK-00000.XML

: PFR-700-Y-2010-ORG-087-614-******-DCK-00004-DPT-000000-DCK-00000.XML

2  3.      .   "".

2. ( )
:
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="Windows-1251" ?>
 <>
 <>PFR-700-Y-2010-ORG-087-614-******-DCK-00001-DPT-000000-DCK-00000.XML</>

:
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="Windows-1251" ?>
 <>
 <>PFR-700-Y-2010-ORG-087-614-******-DCK-00004-DPT-000000-DCK-00000.XML</>

3. ( 25- )
:
    <>******</>
    <>087-614-******</>
    </>
    <>
    <>00001</>

:
    <>******</>
    <>087-614-******</>
    </>
    <>
    <>00004</>

----------


## Galateya

?  .

----------



----------

> ...  ...
>   ,   ...    "1- ",   - "2- "...
> 
> **   -      ...      ...   -     ...   -   1- ,  -  ...
> 
>         ...    ,     -        ...     ,   ,           ...


.    ) ,

----------


## Galateya

> 


.

----------


## greed

.
, ,     6-1 + 6-3, 6-2, -2.

   -6     ?

----------


## Galateya

5.     ()       -
 ,     31  2009 *


  .      ?

----------


## artbuh

!
    ,      ...
       (-6-2),   " :       ,   1 " -  ,    .
   ?       , 425      1 ,   2- ,  ,   ,     (  2010) ... 
  .    ""     .    -   ,       ,     ...
   ...
 -    ?
  -    ,       ????? :Razz:

----------


## elena63rus

6-2     6-3,      , (    ) ,      ?          ?     ?  6-1, 6-2,   6-3?      .

----------

> !
>        (-6-2),   " :       ,   1 " -  ,    .


  !     " "  "0".

----------

.
   -1   . .      ..

----------


## R2-D2

> .
>    -1   . .      ..


 , .  -         (   , ).  - .     8.

----------


## Eliska

, ,  ,     -11  2010, 2010    2011,      ... ,   :Smilie:  .,        .

----------


## Galateya

.
        -  .
    2          ..  66     67  . 
 - 255  ,     -  .   ?

----------

, :
1.          01.07.10  31.12.10 ?      01.01.10?

----------


## R2-D2

> , ,  ,     -11  2010, 2010    2011,      ... ,   .,        .


    . ,    1   .

----------


## R2-D2

> .
>         -  .
>     2          ..  66     67  . 
>  - 255  ,     -  .   ?


    Excel, ,    ,   .

----------


## R2-D2

> , :
> 1.          01.07.10  31.12.10 ?      01.01.10?


  .

----------


## artbuh

> !     " "  "0".


 :Wow:     " "    ???
    ,  "0"???
.. ,       1 8 " ".

----------


## R2-D2

> " "    ???


   5.  1   .    .

----------

,  :
1.    -   2 ?
2.    -   1 ?

----------


## artbuh

> 5.  1   .    .


 , , ,    ""    ? 
   = 0
   ,      .

----------


## elena63rus

> 6-2     6-3,      , (    ) ,      ?          ?     ?  6-1, 6-2,   6-3?      .



, ,  ...

----------


## R2-D2

*artbuh*, 
  ,      ,  ,       .   ,      ,    5.

----------


## R2-D2

> , ,  ...


  -6-2  -6-3 (, -8). -,      . 
  .    .   .    .
 ,      (2 .).

 -6-3    (   )  .

   ,   .  :Big Grin:

----------


## R2-D2

*artbuh*
   "1" ( ),    .

----------


## Eliska

,  -11  ,    ( . ,      ).       .     ,       ,       ,        .        ,  -  ?    ,        .   ,   ?

----------


## 3xma

!   ..       2010     36636=...       ..          ???                ""??       36636=???         -1?????     (((

----------


## elena63rus

> -,      .


   ,      1    6-3   6-2???        ?  (    6-1 )   3   6-1, 6-2,   6-2.  6-3    -       ..

----------


## R2-D2

> ,  -11  ,    ( . ,      ).       .     ,       ,       ,        .        ,  -  ?    ,        .   ,   ?


      ?

----------


## Eliska

> ?


 .  3.4

----------


## R2-D2

> !   ..       2010     36636=...       ..          ???                ""??       36636=???         -1?????     (((


  ,         /    .   -       " "  .. ,     .
      ,        ,   /    .

----------


## Alise07

> ,      1    6-3   6-2???        ?  (    6-1 )   3   6-1, 6-2,   6-2.  6-3    -       ..


 6-3     6-1

----------

? ?
!

----------


## R2-D2

> .  3.4


     .      3.4?     . 
   "   2010  ( 3.4.  27.12.2010 -    )      ",   .

----------


## R2-D2

> ? ?
> !


   .       ,    .

----------

5    ???
____________________

----------

-6-1  ?

----------

,   ?        ?      ?

----------

> .       ,    .


   ?

----------

! , ,  -6-3         .     5.      .      ,   .           :-(      ...

----------

:    1  (  ),       ,    2   1    .         01.07.10  31.12.10.    ?         -6-1  -6-2? .

----------

2? 1  ?

----------

?

----------


## goldfish62

!

   ,      ,          .  .   -     ?      2010.      15 (     ).
 -  1 ? , ,                   15     ?      ,     .

----------


## saigak

15.02.  , .

----------


## Arishka906090

-1     ???     ????  :Embarrassment:

----------

> :    1  (  ),       ,    2   1    .         01.07.10  31.12.10.    ?         -6-1  -6-2? .


   ,      ,   ,

----------

,   ...
    ,     10,46 .      ,       ...        10,46 .    ,       ??!     10,46 .,   1    ?     .
     2010 . -      ,    ""    1  2011 .?      ?

----------

> .       ,    .

----------

> 6-2     6-3,      , (    ) ,      ?          ?     ?  6-1, 6-2,   6-3?      .


   -6-1  -6-2    .      -6-3  -6-1.  -6-2    .     -6-3.    -6-3       -6-2.

      .

----------

> ,   ...
>     ,     10,46 .      ,       ...        10,46 .    ,       ??!     10,46 .,   1    ?     .
>      2010 . -      ,    ""    1  2011 .?      ?


1.     1 .
2.     1  2011         , .

----------

> 


         .   ?
!

----------

1-  ___  ... 
2
***   1-  ___  ...
	  .   . 
 : .
	</>
	42
	5
 ,,     ,    2010 ,  12.01.11   ,     .  -  ?

----------

...

----------

> 1-  ___  ... 
> 2
> ***   1-  ___  ...
> 	  .   . 
>  : .
> 	</>
> 	42
> 	5
>  ,,     ,    2010 ,  12.01.11   ,     .  -  ?


     0

----------

,    -6-2,      (1- )   ,       , (  -6-2)?

----------

> ,      ,   ,


  ,

----------


## lubezniy

> ,    -6-2,      (1- )   ,       , (  -6-2)?


   ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,


  .       .

----------


## Yakovleva

. .     -6-3?  ,      1  8.1?

----------

> ?


       -1

----------


## zimazima

,        ,    -11  ?  ???

----------

.      
 31,07,10  ,    .    1       ,  ,   31,12,10 
  10 000
  10 100
      ?

----------

:
1-  ...  ...   
2-  ...  ...

----------

10 000.
100     ,     -1

----------


## info0015

-    :   SPU_ORB     -6.      ,       -6-2     -6-2.  . -6-1  -6-3  .  - -  ? - ?

----------

*info0015*,   (-6-1)     ?

----------

> .
>         -  .
>     2          ..  66     67  . 
>  - 255  ,     -  .   ?



   ?    .      .

----------


## info0015

> *info0015*,   (-6-1)     ?


   ,  .             .
-    .
 18.1  (6-1) ,  -6-3 -

----------


## Yma

> 0


      ?         :Frown:

----------


## Lazy Sea

> ,  .             .
> -    .
>  18.1  (6-1) ,  -6-3 -


   8- .  ,   .
        , , , ,       6-1  .       6-2,     6-3         .

----------


## avk-olga

! 
, ,    ,   ,    ,               .  . 
     ,   ? 
   :   31.05.10,           . ..        .        ,      ?

----------

,       .,  /  ?

----------


## lubezniy

> -1


 ?

----------

> :
> 1-  ...  ...   
> 2-  ...  ...


    ,   :
1  
 56042  53454
2  
 17330  20158

     (  5)

----------

-1?       17...-      ...,

----------


## Larik

> ,       .,  /  ?


.   -1. -    .

----------

> .   -1. -    .


.  , ,   .

----------

31.08.10,  1  ,     .      : 01.07.10-31.08.10 ,  ,        ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

-1?       17...-      ...,

----------

> ,   :
> 1  
>  56042  53454
> 2  
>  17330  20158
> 
>      (  5)


56042 - 53454 = 2588   1- 

  2- :
2588  1- 
17330  2- 
20158 - 2588 - 17330 = 240 ,       1-  2011 

-1
130 56042+17330 = 73372
140 20158+53454 = 73612
150 -240

-6-2  1- 
 ... 56042
 ... 53454

-6-2  2- 
 ... 17330 
 ... 2588+17330 = *19918*

:

 ... 56042+17330 = 73372
 ... 53454+19918 = 73372

----------

1,5   .    .   2   常   ? 

  (     ) -          2       1,5  3  -       . 


,      1,5   .

----------

> -1?       17...-      ...,


      ,    .

----------


## olzai

.  -   .  -   -   1 .       9-00     ((((. !!!   **  :
  : -6-2 - *232344* -1 - 232343.
   .
 -6-2 -  *232343.29*
    ?
      ?????    ,   3-   ?

----------

[QUOTE= ;53134269]          10 000.
100     ,     -1[/QUOT

..   -6-1  =
 -6-3 =
  -1     100?

----------

> 31.08.10,  1  ,     .      : 01.07.10-31.08.10 ,  ,        ?


   1-,         .

----------

**,           .        ,    =.
  31.12.2010     -1

----------

> 1,5   .    .   2   常   ? 
> 
>   (     ) -          2       1,5  3  -       . 
> 
> 
> ,      1,5   .


,    ,         -  ,  .

----------

...      1    2588   ?

----------

,     -    .  3.4,  ,         ....   2?

----------

> ...


,       ?

----------


## 232RMO

> ...      1    2588   ?


  :yes:

----------

**,         -

----------

.. )

----------

.      ,    ,          ,    ?
    .  2010 .?

----------


## avtoa

,        3-   ""   -6-1?

----------

,  -   -   , ? 


,   PsvRSV,

----------


## olzai

> ,  -   -   , ? 
> 
> 
> ,   PsvRSV,


      -6-2 -

----------

> -6-2 -


       ?    -6-1 ?

----------


## Larik

2 []: 
!!!20:    <>.  10080.00 ,   8820.00.     ? 

 2-  _______... 

3 []: 
!!!20:    <>.  5760.00 ,   5040.00.     ? 
3 []: 
!!!20:    <>.  4380.00 ,   3780.00.     ? 

  ,   .  ?

----------

-1     1 .
        ,    ?
        1           ?
     ,        ?

----------

?

----------

> ?


 7.70.298

 ,   -     ,    ,

----------

...          ...   ...     ...

----------

> ...          ...   ...     ...


    - , ?

----------



----------


## avtoa

,  ,      "  " - " "          1,5      3 .          1,5 ,        1,5  3,0 ?

----------


## Larik

.      , ...   ,    5, 
 < ="  " =" ">
   <____>
   <>1</>
   <> </>
    <>
     <>
     <>7716237469</>
     <>771601001</>
     </>
    <> &quot; &quot;</>
  ,         .

----------


## Mon-mon

,    3 :
1.         1,5 
2.         3 
3.    
-  -     2008, 2009, 2010     

  ,   /    ,    /    :Embarrassment: 
???
   1 .

----------


## Larik

.   .

----------


## Bucom

> .      ,    ,          ,    ?
>     .  2010 .?


     Persw 3.4 (  ).
     ver.3.4 ( ѻ)  27.12.2010
      3.4

----------


## Bucom

> ,        3-   ""   -6-1?


   ()    (  ).    .    "".

----------


## Bucom

> "  " - " "          1,5      3 .          1,5 ,        1,5  3,0 ?


  #1472 (, ., . )

----------


## Lilya0902

!  .     -     4    1    - ,     .    ,       ,  ,  ?

----------


## 10region

!
     5.   :
-     
- "  "      II 
-    ,     II   (100 000)  " " (10 000)  90 000   ". _    ". .   "."      !!! ,     !???   5  21.01.11. !

----------


## .

! ,     ?         ,    ,      5%.
  300 000,       . 16100.  .

----------


## .

,    :Smilie:

----------


## z_zajka

,  -6-2...     ,          ...   ?  ,    .. 1 7.7  521 ...   1  7.7  ...    .....    ,  -  ...

----------

Persin 5.11,     -11.       2009,   2010 .

----------


## avk-olga

> ! 
> , ,    ,   ,    ,               .  . 
>      ,   ? 
>    :   31.05.10,           . ..        .        ,      ?


,   :Frown: 
  01.07.10       31.05.10 .  : 
          . ,     
    1    ,   

,

----------


## Sinit

> ...   5  21.01.11. ...


, ,      21.01.2011!    5   , . ,   - !

----------

> ,    ,         -  ,  .

----------

!        :Embarrassment:  , ,  * 2010   \*,       (-)       -1    .  ,  \  ?

----------


## 1591

,,                  ,     ,
  :          ?
 :        ,               ,       1 ?

----------


## 10region

> , ,      21.01.2011!    5   , . ,   - !


http://www.pfrf.ru/free_programs/  -  ...

----------


## Strekozk@

> 2010   \,       (-)       -1    .  ,  \


,    (,   )      -

----------


## Sinit

> http://www.pfrf.ru/free_programs/  -  ...


*10region*  !

----------


## avk-olga

:Smilie: 



     0   ?
,,,
    -  ,       2011
???

----------


## avk-olga

1  2010.   ,  -     31.05.10  ,    .      2  2010.
    :    1 ,     2?     ?

----------

,  ... ( -6-2,- 6-2)
     "". 
 -  -590,
   -2200,
 -  -2200
-  2200
-  -2200
 -  , - 4400
 -- ,   -1-  .
 -   - = .  -  . 
  -  -  ,  -   , ,      . 
 ?- -   -  (590). -  - 590-   -   -   590.     -   - ,   -   590. 
 ?

----------

. -6-2,  -6-2 .  -6-3 ?    =, 1     ,       ?
 ,     .

----------

-6-3  1 8.1  ? .
      "".      "".- ?
    ...

----------

- .      ( )  .  -1-  - 5.
  8  .

----------

> ,,                  ,     ,
>   :          ?
>  :        ,               ,       1 ?


1.        .        .
2.    1 .    .

----------


## lubezniy

> 1  2010.   ,  -     31.05.10  ,    .      2  2010.
>     :    1 ,     2?     ?


      ,       .
        .

----------


## Aksiniy

,     -  ?   1 . ,  , 2 .   .   2 .    .    "_".   ,      ,        .   ,   ,    .    ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,     -  ?   1 . ,  , 2 .   .   2 .    .    "_".   ,      ,        .   ,   ,    .    ?


  ,   .             .  ,         ,   -6-2  -1.

----------

*Aksiniy*,      1- , .. **...      ...       1- ...

----------

",  ... ( -6-2,- 6-2)
     "".
 -  -590,
   -2200,
-  -2200
-  2200
-  -2200
 -  , - 4400
 -- ,   -1-  "
- ? !!!!

----------


## avk-olga

!!!
 :Frown:   :
        -     .

  69
  69
 ..  
   69
    ?   ,  ....

  ,  6   :Frown: 
  ..
!!!20: .  ,  ,    / <>.    ....

----------


## avk-olga

,     
   0


 ..    + (   )

----------

. 20-      .

----------


## 10region

> !!!20: .  ,  ,    / <>.    ....


   .  .

----------

)))     )) -    ))) 
  )))

----------


## @

.  -1 -  .     -,  1   ,           2        (-  -6-2  2    ,          150  -1).  ?

----------


## Bucom

> ?

----------


## avk-olga

> !!!
>   :
>         -     .
> 
>   69
>   69
>  ..  
>    69
>     ?   ,  ....


???

----------


## avk-olga

> .  .


!

----------


## N0407

,      .     30 ,    ,       .         .         ,

----------

, ,           ?
    ,  .
   1,  6-2,  6-2     2010 (  ).
        ?

----------

> 


         .     .

----------


## avk-olga

> ,      .     30 ,    ,       .         .         ,


    30            1 ,     .
  2       - ( )    ,   .
    ,     , ,   .

----------


## avk-olga

> !!!20: .  ,  ,    / <>.    ....


  -    :Frown:

----------


## N0407

> 30            1 ,     .
>   2       - ( )    ,   .
>     ,     , ,   .


   ,       9   ,        (. ) 280  210 .   (     )  280  198     .

----------


## xomka

, .        . 
        .   .      5.       .   ,  , . "   6-2   -1".     ?         .    1    ,  , ..      .

----------

, ,          -1   ,   ,      ?  1 .

----------


## Netter

,          () .     ,       ,    ,

----------


## Larik

*Netter*,  http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=381938
#           2010 .     1 .  -6-1.      -6-2, -6-3.
#              ,             ,      -2 (  :   895  12.11.09)      1 .      .

----------


## Strekozaanna

! , !  :
  ( ), ,..   .    .  ,    140 = .11880. (108011),  . 8910. (81011);    150 .1080.  . 810.
    , ..    .
 -6-2   :
 .  6480.,    5400.;
 .  4860.,    4050.
    -6-2   . 
    ,    -6-2   .6480.   6480.  ?      1 .  .
     ,     -6-2?    !
  ,     11880-5400,       -6-2 =.  ?

----------

> ! , !  :
>   ( ), ,..   .    .  ,    140 = .11880. (108011),  . 8910. (81011);    150 .1080.  . 810.
>     , ..    .
>  -6-2   :
>  .  6480.,    5400.;
>  .  4860.,    4050.
>     -6-2   . 
>     ,    -6-2   .6480.   6480.  ?      1 .  .
>      ,     -6-2?    !
>   ,     11880-5400,       -6-2 =.  ?


 -6-2     ?
 ,  6480, 5400; 4680, 4050 - ?
,   .

----------


## Strekozaanna

> -6-2     ?
>  ,  6480, 5400; 4680, 4050 - ?
> ,   .


!    .   ?   ?     -6-2?

----------

!  2010       (   ), -1   1     ,   .    ?  ,     ? , .

----------


## K

,  :     1 ,         ,         01.07  31.12,      ?
 ,   . ,      1    ,           1  -         .?

----------


## MYulia

! 

  :        5  5.80.57        ? 
       .   , , -,   ,     .  

  !

----------

> !    .   ?   ?     -6-2?


  6 , :
 1080*6=6480.
 - 1080*5=5400.

   , :
 1080*6=6480.
 - 1080*=6480


   (  ):  1080*12=12960,  11 880  -    . ?


 .

----------


## saigak

> !  2010       (   ), -1   1     ,   .    ?  ,     ? , .


      . ,   .

----------


## Larik

> ! 
> 
>   :        5  5.80.57        ? 
>        .   , , -,   ,     .  
> 
>   !


http://www.opfr-komi.clarionlife.net/dokumenty-pu-5/

----------

* ,     ?*

----------

! ,    5       .

----------

> ,  :     1 ,         ,         01.07  31.12,      ?
> 
>  ,   . ,      1    ,           1  -         .?


1, 
2.

----------


## Larik

> ! ,    5       .


  -1?   .  , - ,  ,         ,       .

----------


## K

> 1,


      7.70.521?
      ,   01.01.10  30.06.10.  , ,  ?

----------


## 3xma

...          5 []:   
***30:    <>:    <>    <>,     <>   :
5 []:   
***30:    <>:    <>         <>  <>:
5 []:   
***30:    <>:    <>         <>  <> (      - ):
5 []:

----------


## Galateya

.


    ?

----------

!!!  ,             6-3?       6-1         ?  !           :-(

----------

- 15 ?

----------


## 2006

!   ,   ,   ,   -    ,          - "  ,  2".
 :Frown:          . 
 ,        ?

----------

> -1?   .  , - ,  ,         ,       .


,  -1.   .  :
" ,  , ,  ,  ,  " 

 1     ,    ,    5   " ",      -   " "  .

----------

!      (),    .            . :     4-     (    )       ""?

----------


## lubezniy

> ...          5 []:   
> ***30:    <>:    <>    <>,     <>   :
> 5 []:   
> ***30:    <>:    <>         <>  <>:
> 5 []:   
> ***30:    <>:    <>         <>  <> (      - ):
> 5 []:


      ,     . .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,  -1.   .  :
> " ,  , ,  ,  ,  " 
> 
>  1     ,    ,    5   " ",      -   " "  .


     .     .          , ,  Word ?

----------


## 1

6% 
 .   -6-2, -6-2 ,-6-1   .     ?   , ?  :yes:

----------


## Galateya

. 
   1   
  .

         .        .

http://www.gnivc.ru/document.aspx?id=80

1  .   .   . 
     ?


Base.arj (   FTP)



Base.7z (   FTP)

----------


## Jogik

, ,         2011 .   ,     .

----------


## Dinik

. 
http://www.klerk.ru/buh/articles/208982/   ,    1.02.11.,   -  15.02.11. ,  ,       15.02.11.?       :Wow:   :EEK!:

----------

> ,  -6-2...     ,          ...   ?  ,    .. 1 7.7  521 ...   1  7.7  ...    .....    ,  -  ...


  ,     ,          .

----------


## elena63rus

> !!!  ,             6-3?      6-1         ?  !           :-(


   6-1

----------


## alex-msk

> .   ,


       ,  ,     ,     192 (  166)?  :



> -6-1                 *,   *           ()       ()           (),    (),   ,      .


          ,   ,     .  -     ?

----------

SPU_ORB. 
    (6%)  .
, ,     "- " -    ( ,        )?

  2  - "  "  "   " -  ?

----------


## elena63rus

> !   ,   ,   ,   -    ,          - "  ,  2".
>                . 
>  ,        ?


         ?

----------


## Strekozaanna

> 6 , :
>  1080*6=6480.
>  - 1080*5=5400.
> 
>    , :
>  1080*6=6480.
>  - 1080*=6480
> 
> 
> ...


* !!!!*

     !  !!!   !!! :Sun:  :Redface:

----------


## K

,  ??   30.06,     2 ,         01.07  31.12.. 1 7.70.521.

----------


## Galateya

?

    -*           !*

----------

(,.1649)  :
-.,- .
  (.21), -1(.4),  . (.5)
   -1   1,5 ,   2  . .   -1  .  -1  ,    .
   -6-3  -6-1.
  -6-2  -6-2  , .     ,  , .  .
  .,    .
 ,   (70%     ,  ,     7  ).     (  100 )     .
..      . .
   15.02

----------


## ailin

,    .

    ,   -2  -6-1.
    -  ( )      ?

----------

.  .
    -1 ,    .        . .      ,        (((      .        .      ..   ?

  -         ? 1    .    ,      .

----------

> * !!!!*
> 
>      !  !!!   !!!


..      ?


        ,  
 .  6 .    7

----------

> ..      ?
> 
> 
>         ,  
>  .  6 .    7


         1 .
  2- /  /   6 .

,   ,     2- ?
    .    120 .,   1200 .?

----------

**, ...  -6-2  120,   -1  1200...    (-1080)          1- . 2011

----------


## Energizer

/      -11.      :
1     ?
2.     1 ? (   )       -    ?

----------

> 1 .
>   2- /  /   6 .


  ,   2     ,    2 .  ,         ...    ...  ,     ""  1 ...      ""...

----------

> /      -11.      :
> 1     ?
> 2.     1 ? (   )       -    ?


1. ,    .  -  ...
2.     .

----------

> ,   2     ,    2 .  ,         ...    ...  ,     ""  1 ...      ""...


,   ,   "" -     . /1 . 
   ""   .          1 / ,     "  ".

----------

> ,   2     ,    2 .  ,         ...    ...  ,     ""  1 ...      ""...


          .
  .

----------

> 1 .
>   2- /  /   6 .
> 
> ,   ,     2- ?
>     .    120 .,   1200 .?


        !

----------


## -

,     ,   5 :
  1 ,    ,     ,      ,         . .
      ,    ?

----------

> ,   ,   "" -     . /1 . 
>    ""   .          1 / ,     "  ".


  1 7.7       ()
     .  :Frown: 

  .     :Frown:

----------


## -

?

----------

**, 
?
?

----------

> **, 
> ?
> ?


 .1,3 (7.70.177)

----------

-  ,     521...        -177  -521

       "   "     , **    ... ,  ,   ...

----------

> 1 7.7       ()
>      . 
> 
>   .


  , .  .
    -  3.4

   1,        .

----------

> , .  .
>     -  3.4
> 
>    1,        .


 
.. 20 .     , ,

----------

> -  ,     521...        -177  -521
> 
>        "   "     , **    ... ,  ,   ...


 
    2010
  , 

       .     
      ,      1.

  1?    ?

----------

> .
>   .


 ,   ""   ...
   "" ?
        ...
   ,    "",     ,        ?     1 ,  =   ?

----------

**, 
http://infostart.ru/public/79561/

----------

> ,   ""   ...
>    "" ?
>         ...
>    ,    "",     ,        ?     1 ,  =   ?


,   ,   .         
 ..

----------

> **, 
> http://infostart.ru/public/79561/


    ?

----------


## Syuzan.87

,     01.07  31.12?
   ,    ,      ? 

       ?

----------

...     -

----------

> ,   ,   .         
>  ..


     ...,   "",   ,     !

----------

> ...     -


    01.06?
  01.07?

----------

...

  -       -  ...

----------

,        .    2 ...     !???  2010       ...         ?   2011  ,  ...  ?

----------

> ,     01.07  31.12?


 :yes: 



> ,    ,      ?


     ,   1  -   .

----------


## Syuzan.87

,  .

----------

5,  -      ,      6-2    .  -6-2       .

----------


## lubezniy

> . 
> http://www.klerk.ru/buh/articles/208982/   ,    1.02.11.,   -  15.02.11. ,  ,       15.02.11.?


      (c)...
  -  ,     .

----------


## lubezniy

> -       -  ...


  - .

----------

,          ,          ....    ,    ?

----------


## 2006

> ?


  ,  ,   ,    -  2.   ,   ,          ,      , .            .  ,        ,     ,   ?          ?
     2912508,29+333495,66
 . 1 /  1563349,05 + 182826,40  
 . 2 /  13494159,24 + 150669,26  
 -1  / 1563349 + 182827  1298012+153139
-1   2912508+333496   2677912 +314808
      /    1349159 + 150669,  1379900+161669

 -6-2  1 /
  791377+102678      670923 + 87646    
                4004 + 0                         700
                749036 + 80149                    610537 + 65494
                18933 + 0                        15852
       1563350 + 182827                      1298012+153139

 - 6 - 2  2/
  660946+55418      674375 + 60735    
                482 + 0                         3787
                680526 + 95251                   694316 + 100933
                7206 + 0                        7420
       1349160 + 150669                      1379898+161668

    1  2 /
  2912510+333496                      2677910 + 314807

      -6-3
 2/ 660945,96 + 55418,36
          482,02
          680525,52 + 95250,90
          7205,74
 1349159,24+150669,26
 :Wink:

----------


## lubezniy

.  .

----------

> ,          ,          .... (   -2010) ,    ?


   ,          ?
       ?
          - 2010         2011?

----------


## 2006

*lubezniy*,  -  ,    ,  ,  - ,   .
   "  . "    : "   -  2 "  ,  ,    :Frown: , 
 "   ,  ":
 .,,  6-2,     4   ,    . . .

1.     ()     -  2010    (   . ). .      .   .  .
2.          15.02  ...


   2912508,29
 2912508
     2912510
  6-2     4   1 /   2 /,

----------


## Larik

> .      , ...   ,    5, 
>  < ="  " =" ">
>    <____>
>    <>1</>
>    <> </>
>     <>
>      <>
>      <>7716237469</>
>      <>771601001</>
> ...


    ...

----------

,  !!!   , ..       ,  ..  - , ..  17.7  521, :
1.   : -1  . ?
2.    ,   ""   -6-2   , ..      ,    ,   ,   ...?
3.         -6-2, -6-2     (       ),      ..  ,   ?

,   -    ,     !

----------

**,



> ,          ?





> ?
>           - 2010        2011?


  10  11

----------

...   2010        . , 2  .   .     2?

----------

> *lubezniy*,  -  ,    ,  ,  - ,   .
>    "  . "    : "   -  2 "  ,  ,   , 
>  "   ,  ":
>  .,,  6-2,     4   ,    . . .
> 
> 1.     ()     -  2010    (   . ). .      .   .  .
> 2.          15.02  ...
> 
> 
> ...


   .

----------

> .      , ...   ,    5, 
>  < ="  " =" ">
>    <____>
>    <>1</>
>    <> </>
>     <>
>      <>
>      <>7716237469</>
>      <>771601001</>
> ...


      ' '
       .

----------


## Larik

> ' '
>        .


,

----------


## Larik

. +   ,    ....

----------

-11?     2009 .  
 10005  3923
 . 10007 . 3925
      ,        

      -11



2009                          10005  3923


   2009?
2009                        10007    3925

    2010 ?

----------


## Vnatik

> ,          ?
>        ?
>           - 2010         2011?


  ?      ,         2008,2009,2010  (3 -),        ,        .       ,      ,    + .     )) ,        ,    .      ,      ,        .

----------


## Jogik

, !!!!
      .      6-1   6-3.     6-2   6-2???

----------


## Vnatik

> ...   2010        . , 2  .   .     2?


       ,     ,            -   . .     ))

----------

.     (    ) ?

       5   ,  !!!

!

----------

-,      01.09.10,   . -       ,      ,     1,2,3 .    ,   ?????!!!!!    ,  !   !

----------

,   -11         2009 ?

----------

... 2010 ... -
   ... 2011 ... -

----------

,     .    -   .     ,  ,   , . . -   .  -   .  ?

----------

! 
     ,   " ".      1   ,          .    0,          .   -  ?[

----------

,     , .

   5  -1 
510 . .  79228  . 39229
520             79233         39231
530                           - 5             -2

      -11


 2009  . 79228    . 39229

      0?    2010    



 ?    

2009  79228     . 39229
2010             5                   2

    2009 ?

   .     

2010          -  5             -2

  ?

----------

> ,     .    -   .     ,  ,   , . . -   .  -   .  ?


 ,  ,   .
 ,        ,    .

----------

> ,     , .
> 
>    5  -1 
> 510 . .  79228  . 39229
> 520             79233         39231
> 530                           - 5             -2
> 
>       -11
> 
> ...


   .     

2011          -  5             -2

----------


## fakir

,     1 7. , .   .
,     ,         .
     .    (  ),      1,   .
      .      1      .
  .
   ,   .     .   ...    - .        :
		<>
				<>1</>
			<></>
			<></>
		</>		
 ,    .     ,  .
       !
 - !   ! !

----------


## Alenyhka

!   !   ...      30,06,10             1,256..      ?

----------

???

----------

> ,     1 7. , .   .
> ,     ,         .
>      .    (  ),      1,   .
>       .      1      .
>   .
>    ,   .     .   ...    - .        :
> 		<>
> 				<>1</>
> 			<></>
> ...


         1.

----------

?

----------

,      ???

----------

> ,      ???


,

----------

,      2010   ,    
   2010 ?

 .. 2009  ,     
  2010 ?

       2011?

----------

> ,


    ???   ???
 ,      1 +???
   2 ???

----------


## 232RMO

, ,                ,         2009     2010 ,            2009 ,

----------


## 232RMO

> 2 ???

----------

> , ,                ,         2009     2010 ,            2009 ,


    2010   ?

    2009  2010    ,    .
  .
       ,    /  .
   .
   2011?

----------


## 232RMO

> 2009  2010    ,    .
>   .


    - 11    2009      .
     2009 ,         2010 ,     2011

----------

> 


   ,

----------

> ???   ???
>  ,      1 +???
>    2 ???


 


1 ,      .

----------


## 232RMO

,    .    !   -

----------

, , ,   1  7.7     ?

----------

> , , ,   1  7.7     ?


   .

----------


## Olga2309

, . 
     2010 
  2 : -6-2  -6-2
   -6-3    ?

----------

> 1 ,      .


      ,      .  . .  ,    ,         ???

----------

4     ().    .     ,  , ,  ,   .  .   - .         ,        .      .     40. .    .      .       .  . .  .          .   .   (      ). !

----------


## -

-6-2    ,    ,        2010,     ?

----------

> .


!:-))

----------

> - 11    2009      .
>      2009 ,         2010 ,     2011


. 
    .
                2009      2010       .
    ?
  -11 ?

----------

-. 6% .    5. -6-3  ,    ?   -6-2  - 6-2???    .    5     (   ,         ,    -).         ,      ,     .

----------


## 232RMO

> 2009      2010       .
>     ?
>   -11 ?


,     , 2010      2009    ,      ,    ,     .   2010 .
 -11         2009     ,     2010    ,           .

----------

232RMO   .  ,   ,  ,  .   .

----------

!
    2009     ,   2010 .            ,        2010 ,   -1  2010    5 ( .  31  2009 .)     ,     ? 
     -11?
  !

----------


## 2006

> ,  ,   ,    -  2.   ,   ,          ,      , .            .  ,        ,     ,   ?          ?
>      2912508,29+333495,66
>  . 1 /  1563349,05 + 182826,40  
>  . 2 /  13494159,24 + 150669,26  
>  -1  / 1563349 + 182827  1298012+153139
> -1   2912508+333496   2677912 +314808
>       /    1349159 + 150669,  1379900+161669
> 
>  -6-2  1 /
> ...


      1   ,  ,      ?     +1  :Frown: 
    2    .  -  4      :Wink: 
   -    2 / *     (  * ) - (  1 / * )  1 .
          2 / -         1  ,       -   1 /.
        ?

----------


## 232RMO

> !
>     2009     ,   2010 .            ,        2010 ,   -1  2010    5 ( .  31  2009 .)     ,     ? 
>      -11?
>   !


    -11   ,     2009  ,        ,      2010

----------


## Juli-buh

,      ?

----------


## 232RMO

http://www.gnivc.ru/Document.aspx?id=1571

----------


## msam

,    ()       .

----------

!
  -6-2     table1:cannot perform this operation on a closed dataset
      ( 2.1.12)
- ?

----------

-. 6% .    5. -6-3  ,    ?   -6-2  - 6-2???    .    5     (   ,         ,    -).         ,      ,     .

----------


## .

,     ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

> -. 6% .    5. -6-3  ,    ?   -6-2  - 6-2???    .    5     (   ,         ,    -).         ,      ,     .


 ?

----------

> -11   ,     2009  ,        ,      2010


    ,         2010 ,    ,     2009  .       ,   ?

----------


## Raspberry

.         ,    6-1,    01.07.10-30.09.10 - , 01.10.10-31.12.10 - .      .   .
        .       1,5 ,    3- .    ,   ,    1,5        ,    ,         1,5 ,    3-. ?

----------

> -11   ,     2009  ,        ,      2010


   ?
    ,      
 .        . ,       2009 . . 300 .  :Frown:

----------

> ,    6-1,    01.07.10-30.09.10 - , 01.10.10-31.12.10 - .      .


   01.10.10    ,  


> .       1,5 ,    3- .    ,   ,    1,5        ,    ,         1,5 ,    3-.

----------

> -. 6% .    5. -6-3  ,    ?   -6-2  - 6-2???    .    5     (   ,         ,    -).         ,      ,     .


,     ?!    1  .  :Frown:

----------


## Raspberry

> 01.10.10


.
**,     .

----------

> ?

----------


## kve082

.      ,          .    spu.orb .      ,   ,         ( -6-2  -6-2  ,  -1).        -   ,       , ..       ,    1-2

----------


## Energizer

.
   1         ??

----------

*kve082*,     .    .     -      ,    .       .    ,         , .

----------

> ,         , .


             ?  - .*    =    .*.     .    



> 5. -6-3  ,    ?


      -6-1 (, ..).



> .    5     (   ,         ,    -).         ,      ,     .


    "".    "",  "" ,    .     ""  ,   .

----------

> ?  -


     .      .              (      ).  ,       ,   .       -1,      


> .


     ?

----------


## ASD2000

1 :
1.   ,    
2.     -6-2
3.     ,   : 
!!!20:    <>.  241.52 ,   0.00.     ? 


       1 ?  ??  ?

----------

1. 
2. 
3.

----------


## Leil@

.

 , .
    -   (  )    1 .   :
    2010.  .   = 66350
      = 66350,73

        66351 -     , ..  ,        .. = 66350 

        ?  
1- :  16800 =  16800
2- :  29623,19   29623,46
3- :  8727,27   8727,27
4- :  11200 =  11200
           66350 = 66350

 ?

 ,  -1    1

----------

...       ,        :

1- :  16800 =  16800
2- :  29623,19   *29623,19*
3- :  8727,27   8727,27
4- :  11200 =  11200
---------
: 66350.46 = *66350*

----------

> ...       ,        :
> 
> 1- :  16800 =  16800
> 2- :  29623,19   *29623,19*
> 3- :  8727,27   8727,27
> 4- :  11200 =  11200
> ---------
> : 66350.46 = *66350*


.

   ,  29623,19 =  29623,19
    " !!!"
                              :
   :                        :
: 66350,46                =             : 66350,46
: 66350,73                  >             : 66350,46

   ?

               2010.

----------

...   66350,46
27       : 1-  2011

----------


## Leil@

,  ,  !!!!!!

----------

,  :
        2010 .     ,             (       /),       6-2  1  2 .   :   =  .   ?        .-5? 
: 
-  1 .  20  10, 2 .  10  15(20,25,...);
- .  1 . . 20  10, 2 . 10  20 (. 
30  . 30  )

----------


## verunia2003

http://www.pfrf.ru/providing_information/

----------

, .
   ,   .      .    1.    CheckXML   -6-2  ,  
   1-  ___  ...
  .    (    ). 
 : . 
 <>1657</> 
,   , ?

----------

> , .
>    ,   .      .    1.    CheckXML   -6-2  ,  
>    1-  ___  ...
>   .    (    ). 
>  : . 
>  <>1657</> 
> ,   , ?


   <>0</>
  1   .
            .

----------

> ,  ,   .
>  ,        ,    .


 ,   .        :-) -.
  .  1.07.    .     01.07  01.07.?     .
        .         -     . .. . ,    ?

----------


## Domrach

3  -  ,       1,5 ,  -   ,

----------


## Domrach

> 1.07.    .     01.07  01.07.?     .


    ,    -  .   01.07.  01.07,

----------

,    .   .  ?    .    , ..  1 .07.     .   -   ?
         ,    ?     .     2     .       .

----------

1      ,    .
    ?  ?

----------

.     -1    12.11.09

----------

> .     -1    12.11.09

----------

!
,      1 .  3 ,            .
      2010 ?       .    01.01.10  30.04.10.
  ?

----------

**,       -1 (  , ,   -  ). 
  :

----------

> **,       -1 (  , ,   -  ). 
>   :


!    ,    ,         2 ?     ,   ""    ,    2 ?

----------

.         .

----------

?        ? :Frown:

----------

> ,   ,   "" -     . /1 . 
>    ""   .          1 / ,     "  ".


   ???   5?

----------


## Mon-mon

> 1. 
> 2. 
> 3.


    -    .
  .
  ,      ,
  ( )    .
   ?

----------


## Mon-mon

> 1.


, , ,  !

----------


## kve082

. ,   2       ,   -6-1     (.. =,   ,        ). ,            -6-2  1  (    )  -6-2  2  (  =)

----------

*Mon-mon*,         (  *ASD2000*,     ). ,     ?

----------

,     ,   :          ,         -   ,   ,   , ,   .  -,   .     ,       ,         -   ,  ,   . .      ,    .  ,  -   .  ,   - ,    ?

----------


## Mon-mon

> ,     1 7. , .   .
> ,     ,         .
>      .    (  ),      1,   .
>       .      1      .
>   .
>    ,   .     .   ...    - .        :
> 		<>
> 				<>1</>
> 			<></>
> ...


! !

----------


## 2010

, ,  .      (-.)  01.07-31.07.10,   15.09-29.09.10 .   ""     "   3             ".    .  ?  :Wow:

----------


## lubezniy

> , ,  .      (-.)  01.07-31.07.10,   15.09-29.09.10 .   ""     "   3             ".    .  ?


   .

----------


## 2010

,  "<>=15.09.10  2- ...  ,    ,  <>=31.07.10   ..."   :Frown:

----------



----------


## 2010

:yes: 
,      :Wink:

----------

*2010*,   ,   :Smilie:

----------

1.07.    01.07  01.07?   ,          .  ?

----------

,   ,    ... ...

    ...      ...

----------

> 


     ,       1

----------

> ,       1


http://www.klerk.ru/blank/170299/

----------


## Melaya

,  ,     2010      2010 ?           .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,  ,     2010      2010 ?           .


  2009       -1   .  -1     5.       -11.

----------


## Marian

-1,  -6-2  - 6-2 (,  ).     .      .    ,     . 
   "" ,      . ,   ,    1 ,     "".
       2   () -   1 .     .       " ".    .  ?  "  " (    )  "=" (   ,    ). 
,   - !

----------

,   4 ,    01.07  04.07.   1  4    ,     .. ..   .   -  ,   .  ?    ?

----------


## lubezniy

> "" ,      . ,   ,    1 ,     "".


        ""?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,   4 ,    01.07  04.07.   1  4    ,     .. ..   .   -  ,   .  ?    ?


    :   .

----------

> :   .


,   .   2  . !

----------


## Marian

> ""?


 .  .

----------


## Marian

,    379 


> ""    Persw 3.4 .        "".


,    ""...

----------

,  -       "" -       ...   5,    ,     -    .

----------


## katyKat

,     1  2010 .

   -2,        +     ?     ???

      ,            ?

----------


## Nadya84

-11  2010....
1)  "     "   ?
2)   "    -4-1  -4-2:"  ?
3)   2010      1      2010 ,    "        "   "-1"?

----------


## Marian

> ,            ?


      ?   " ".  01.07.10  31.12.10 (, ,   . ,       .)

----------


## lubezniy

> ,    379 
> ,    ""...


    ,     .       .

----------

, ,   .
       .  14     ?

----------

> .  14     ?


      .
 14  .

----------

.   .
          ,    (
       14 ...
 :Wow:

----------


## Funny33

,    !   2 / .      3.4   :
   >      1405
  -6-2    .    ?

----------


## ASD2000

,     ,     , ..    .     ??   :Wow:

----------

PU_RSV
 .
  -1    
  .
     ?   :Frown: 

        ?     (

----------

.  -       4 !!   :Frown:

----------


## ASD2000

,   .      "     , -6     -4"
  ,       " ",  ,  ,     - . 
 ???      ???

----------

*ASD2000*,  ,   ,       .

----------

...  .     .   .   -6-2    1  2 -   .
  .   ""    !  ??   :Frown: 
...      (

----------


## ASD2000

> *ASD2000*,  ,   ,       .


  ,   ?!   ((
   "    ,   -4      ,      "
   ,       14.01.2011,  ,    -  -6

    ??

----------

> ,   ?!   ((
>    "    ,   -4      ,      "
>    ,       14.01.2011,  ,    -  -6


       (http://www.pfrf.ru/ot_bashkor/admini...nie/12658.html),     , .




> ??


   :      (  3.5"   ),      (        ),      -       (    50 ),            .

----------


## ASD2000

...
       -6

      ,   ,   
  ,

----------

> ...
>        -6
> 
>       ,   ,   
>   ,


     ,    ?

----------


## Marian

> 2   () -   1 .     .       " ".    .  ?  "  " (    )  "=" (   ,    ). 
> ,   - !


     (,  -).  .      2    .      .  ,  . ,   ,    .
 ,  -          ,     : >,      . ,       .   1     ,  ,  ,    .
   ,  ,     :     ( .xml    ),   : -6-2  -6-2  1- ., -1  2-.

----------


## ASD2000

.    ,    ,    .         ,    ,     ( ?      ,      ),    - , ..    -    (    ) 10 .

----------


## Marian

> (


     .         , : "   !        !"             ...  :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## ASD2000

.         .   :        
:    ?      
:   ,       
:      2  -   ,      
:         
:   ,          ,      -   .
:       

.......
  ?     ?   ?

----------

, , .         ,    !
 , , -6-1  1 .     . .    -  ,  ,   ??    ,  ,   - -!

----------


## Marian

> , , .         ,    !
>  , , -6-1  1 .    . .    -  ,  ,   ??    ,  ,   - -!


 ?     ?

----------

PERSW  )))
          10.
     ,     ,   ,    ""

----------

"       "     2       ( ..    )?
"      "    ,    ?

----------

> 


///


> .

----------


## Оля К.

Подскажите пожалуйста в СЗВ-6-2 все с коппейками?  А ВСЕГО тоже должно быть с коппейками или округлено уже? У меня округлено.

----------

> -6-2   ?           ?   .


,       .

----------


## 232RMO

, ,      2010 ,   -  15 ,      -  1 ,        ,   - ,  ,   - ,   ,  ,    ,   ,     ,   ...

----------


## Mon-mon

> ...
>        -6
> 
>       ,   ,   
>   ,


   ( )  2   2  )))

----------


## ASD2000

- ?   ,   ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## -7

*ASD2000*, 
..  ,   ,   -   :yes:

----------


## saigak

> ,   ?


 .

----------


## Marian

> "     2       ( ..    )?
> "      "    ,    ?

----------

:Mad:       ?   -11  :
2
***30: .     <>     2009-  (  2010- ),     2009-      ,  ,     <>  <>

2
***30:    <>.   <> = 2800.00  <>  1-    2010-    

2
***40: .   <>  <> [0.00]  
<> [2800.00]     2010-   <> + 
<> [0.00]     2010-   <> + 
<> [0.00]     2011-   <> - 
<> [0.00]     2010-   <>.
.., [0.00]   [2800.00] + [0.00] + [0.00] - [0.00] = [2800.00].

   .... .
 .  :Frown:       .  -1   2009  2800.   2010 .   -11 ?

----------

... 2009 ... 2800
 ... 2009 ... 2800
 ... 2010 ... 0

----------


## Alenka34725

,  -1  9  2010.       ?

----------


## Instinkt

: 
:   (  ?    ,   ,  )
:     (-)        ,    ,  ,  ?                  ?     ,    1 .
,    ...     ,    ,

----------

,     " 15- "    "",   2011          :?  ,      2010    .

----------


## Bucom

> ,     " 15- "    "",   2011


 .     .

----------


## Bucom

> : ...


:    (    ,           ).
:       (     ;   "-" -  ),      ,     (  -   1-   ).

----------

> .     .


- ,      ,  ""

----------

**,  -       ,      ,   .

----------

( / 5):          .  1,5.          -6-3  -6-1      .    ,  ,     !!!  , ...

----------


## Instinkt

> :    (    ,           ).
> :       (     ;   "-" -  ),      ,     (  -   1-   ).


,    .   "" ver.3.4  27.12.10.          ,          ,         ,                  ?          ,   ...     ... .

----------


## Hedgehog

"" ver.3.4  27.12.10.
    :        (..           ,     .      .)    ?   1  (  ""        . 
     01.07.2010        "-"   (     "").       ?

----------


## Larik

> ( / 5):          .  1,5.          -6-3  -6-1      .    ,  ,     !!!  , ...


  .   ,  ....

----------

> ?   -11  :
> 2
> ***30: .     <>     2009-  (  2010- ),     2009-      ,  ,     <>  <>
> 
> 2
> ***30:    <>.   <> = 2800.00  <>  1-    2010-    
> 
> 2
> ***40: .   <>  <> [0.00]  
> ...


   2009,   2010.

----------


## Оля К.

Подскажите  кто знает что делать с такой ошибкой?"Нарушена структура блока. Отсутствует обязательный элемент (либо нарушен порядок следования элементов). 
Ожидался элемент: Начислено." 

А еще много предупреждений что уплачено больше чем начислено. Это нормально?

----------


## Оля К.

Делаю ИС в 1С 7.7 521

----------

> 


     .   .    ...   .    ,    ??      ,     -  .
  ,       ,    100-200  ..??

     .         ,   ,        :Wow:  :Big Grin:

----------

> .   .    ...   .    ,    ??      ,     -  .
>   ,       ,    100-200  ..??
> 
>      .         ,   ,


1.   .   ,     .
2.    ?

----------

> 1.   .   ,     .
> 2.    ?


 ?
  ?   .

----------


## Bucom

> ,    .   "" ver.3.4  27.12.10.          ,          ,         ,                  ?          ,   ...     ... .


    2-    1-  (  ,        ).          192 - ( :      .      )     .  ,        -   ## 1754, 1755, 1757, 1758.

----------

1 -   2 .       ,    ,  )          .      ???    .    ,    .    0 -  "     ... . " .  ?
  2.       (!)       (,    ),  .   ?      =.    2 ?
, !

----------

!!!
   5.
           ,       .
    .
 ???
 .

----------


## Iris1

,:      ,        6-2     ?

----------


## 2006

** ,    ,      1 /,   2 /   0
    ,   .         ,     ,     .  ,

----------


## Lilya0902

!  .         2   1 ?

----------


## hava2010

-4,        5000.

----------

> ** ,    ,      1 /,   2 /   0
>     ,   .         ,     ,     .  ,


 -      0    ?         = ,    ,       .     ,     -?    -   - ? (   )

----------


## ngie

,        (  ,      ,  ),     -  ?

----------

, ,  -6-3   "   ",      ""  "///".   8.2    ,  2.5 (2.5.31.4).

    "",     ,   , ?

----------

http://www.gazeta-unp.ru/reader.htm?id=30771-      2011  :8:  :Abuse:    ,  2010    .

----------

)))   ,

----------

-

----------

!
      ???
 .

----------


## Iris 1

, ,        - .     30.08.2010  30.11.2010,    C6-2    ??????

----------

,           8     9-30 ,     9     15-45,   ,           .     .

----------


## 2006

> !
>       ???
>  .


  ?
http://www.pfrf.ru/free_programs/

----------


## 2006

> 0    ?






> = ,    ,       .     ,     -?    -   - ? (   )


        1 /   2 /  ,     .            ,        (      )    2 /,    ,     ,    -   .        ,     1 /   2 /            1  (   :Frown: ).

----------


## saigak

> ,           8     9-30 ,     9     15-45,   ,           .     .


 ,      .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

!      .   . ,       ,    !            1!   2  -?     -11.    1 ?

----------

-          (  1.)    .    -   !!!!!

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ,       .
>     .
>  ???


  .  2010 .  ,   2010

----------


## Instinkt

> 2-    1-  (  ,        ).          192 - ( :      .      )     .  ,        -   ## 1754, 1755, 1757, 1758.


  ,    ,             .   ,        . 5000.              .    ,   :Frown:

----------

!   !
   5  -6-3???
  ...

----------

, .  ...
-1    ?

----------

> .   ,        . 5000.              .    ,


 ,   . 
   .

----------

> !   !
>    5  -6-3???
>   ...


,   .
-6-3   .     -6.
   -6-3     -6-1,     -5    -6-1.
  -6-2  -6-3  .

----------

,      -        ./ ,   .  ,   ,-2(),-11(),       , ,      ?

----------

> ,      -        ./ ,   .  ,   ,-2(),-11(),       , ,      ?


  -      "   ,   2010  \     ,      ", \\

----------

> ...   "   ,   2010  \     ,      ", \\


  -         . -     ,        ?

----------

> ,   . 
>    .


.

   .    -    ,      .      ...

----------


## maxop

..  ..  :Wow:

----------


## MYulia

-       -6-3   5 -    ?     -  ,  - .
!!!

----------

, ,   2009         2009      .    1,    2010         1- .  ,             .    ?

----------


## Katerina3783

-   -       -   -         15    ?
 -    - 15  -  .

----------


## Zetva

. ,  . .     .        (      2- ).       .

----------

, , -11  2010   ?
    "  5"    , ,       2002-2009.
    2010   ,    ?
   ,       2-  2010.?

----------

#1801   ?

----------


## -7

**, 
 -1      2010  -  1.
        -

----------

> **, 
>  -1      2010  -  1.
>         -


     -11?
       .,       ?     ?

----------

> -       -6-3   5 -    ?     -  ,  - .
> !!!


 
  -6-1,    "  -6-3,

----------


## -7

> -11?


   2009 . 


> .,       ?     ?


 ,    2-  (- 2010.), *   ,    2- .* 
  ,   !!!

----------


## Zetva

,    2- .    .  5

----------


## 2003

.             - ,     ,       .

----------


## Sinit

> ...
>  ,    2-  (- 2010.), *   ,    2- .* ...


,         :   01.01.2011    (    ),              2011   ,     ,  . 
  ,     ,     (,    ).     5,     ,   ?

----------


## Sinit

> 2-    1-  ...


    ,      "",   .  :Redface:

----------


## -7

*Sinit*, 
   ..  ,       .

----------


## Sinit

> *Sinit*, 
>    ..  ,       .


   ,   ,    :       ,     "   " ?        : -6-2, -6-2, -6-3        ?   ,   .

----------


## prelest6

! ,  :
1.      ,     2 .
2.         "",     -  ?
3.            ,    . ,     /.  ,     ,    ,     .     .          .       ,     /.   02.09.2010.         ? 
 .

----------

.  .    .     ,         . ? .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,   ,    :       ,     "   " ?        : -6-2, -6-2, -6-3        ?   ,   .


   ,      .        .

----------


## DaisyCrazy

> ,    2- .    .  5


  ,    5  21.01.11     ""   ""..    (..      )..       
 ""   .
  ?      ""   ""??

----------


## Larik

,  ...
   -1  
PFR-700-Y-2011-ORG-087-401-000000-DCK-00003-DPT-000000-DCK-00000
3    ,    ,    2010...,  .

----------


## Larik

> ,    5  21.01.11     ""   ""..    (..      )..       
>  ""   .
>   ?      ""   ""??


  , .

----------

-      "   ,   2010  \     ,      ", \\.
    -2,    15  ,      1 ?

----------

(   ),     5   0.   "     .      .      ".    ,   ?   ,  ?

----------


## aristova1953

!       ,     .     . 
      27.10.2010,        2 ., .. 4       ?  .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

!  -!       ?

----------

5   ??? !!!

----------

?  ,     ?

----------

-1     ??

----------

,  -11         2010     .

----------


## Ksu78

-          ?        ,   ?

----------

.  .      .  ,       -2.      .  ,       ,    (   ).   ?

----------


## Bucom

> .  .      .  ,       -2.      .  ,       ,    (   ).   ?


  ,   ,  -_.   (  ). -

----------


## Bucom

> -          ?        ,   ?


 ""  -6-1.    -  (   ).

----------

> ,   ,  -_.   (  ). -


   ?

----------


## Ksu78

,     ()  ?     -6-1   ? 
     "",    ?     01.01  30.06   01.07  31.07

----------


## 1532

.        .    ,      ?

----------

! , ,              ?    5.    ,        ,    2  -  ((

----------

,!   1 7.7      -  !!!!!

----------


## prelest6

!
, , :
1.   ,   -  ()    ?     2 .
2.          ""     ?
3.            ,     . ,     /.  ,     ,    ,     .     .          .      ,     /.   02.09.2010.         ?       ?

----------


## Raspberry

> ,!   1 7.7      -  !!!!!


--   (  )-  (   ).

----------

> --   (  )-  (   ).


     !!!!!   - !
 ,             ,        (        ,    ,    + -1   )?
..    01.07.11 -31.07.11- 
                            01.08.11-31.12.11 -
  ,       -      ?

----------

6-1,   ,        6-1 !!!   . !!!!!   -    ,   -1 ???  ?

----------

> --   (  )-  (   ).


 ,  .        ?    .           .  -   ,      2-  3-  . ??????  , !!!!!

----------

,   .

----------


## Raspberry

> -   ,      2-  3-  . ??????


  , .


> ..    01.07.11 -31.07.11- 
> 01.08.11-31.12.11 -


  :yes: 


> ,       -      ?


  .  :yes:   :Wink:

----------


## Raspberry

> 1.   ,   -  ()    ?     2 .


, .


> ""     ?


. .  :yes:

----------

> ,   .


  ,       -

----------

> 6-1,   ,        6-1 !!!   . !!!!!   -    ,   -1 ???  ?


   6-1          .

----------

542 .   ?  :Wow:

----------

> 6-1          .


     (   ),   6-1  , ?

----------

5,  6-2   6-2     ().  6-3   ().  ?  ,   ???

----------

> ..    01.07.11 -31.07.11- 
>                             01.08.11-31.12.11 -


 , , ,    .        ,      (  :   -      ,.. ),           . .     , -      ,..    .    ,  .     ?
 .     ?       -     -.
    1 7.7 . , !

     ?

----------

> (   ),   6-1  , ?

----------

> 5,  6-2   6-2     ().  6-3   ().  ?  ,   ???

----------


## Raspberry

> ,  .     ?


  :Big Grin: 


> ?


.  ,  , -...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> .  ,  , -...


.       :Smilie: )  -        :Smilie: ) .      , ?  :-6-3, 6-2  6-1 +   . , ?   .
 ,    ?

----------

-      11 ?        -    31.12.09  - 4  6 .  .

----------


## Raspberry

> :-6-3, 6-2  6-1 +   . , ?   .


     ,      .   -  -11,     ,   .    .      .

----------

-1  ???

----------


## 12

. .   ?

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> 542 .   ?


.  ,      "   " .      ,   ?     .


  -    ?     ,     .             1    ?

----------


## FSK

,      ,   1-  

  100 ,    80 

   2-       0 ,  20 .

     2-     ,   2 .

   2-        2-   + 20   ,   1  .

    -1

    ?
  2     ?

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> 2-


    ?
        ,

----------


## 777

-:  ,       -       .
   /  .   .,       . 0  1,    "  "     ??

----------


## 777

, ,-2        6-1   ,   -2   ,  .       ( -),        .

----------


## Bucom

> ?


1.  "",   .  "  ",      . 
2.   ("100", "80", "20")  ,  - .
3.  ("+20")
4. " "
,   -    .       (          )
5. "    -1"
. 2-    -   ,    .      , ..     .
5. "  2     ?"
.      " ".

----------


## Bucom

> .  ,      "   " .      ,   ?     .
>   -    ?     ,     .             1    ?


1.     , ..       (       ).
2.    .  4,           "".

----------


## FSK

> .


   ((

----------

> ((


...    ...

----------


## Alenyonka

, !
 ,       , ,     ???  ,  1     ....
    2 ,    . ,    ,      ....
 !

----------

2                    .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> , ..


    (  )       ,  100 ,      20,    110 -    ?

----------


## Mmmaximmm

,       ??
 ,  , ,     -

----------

> :
>    542 .   ?
> 
> .  ,      "   " .      ,   ?     .


   :  ,  ,    / 
.   ,   415    1- :    <>.    ""  <>,  ,    (  )

  :   <>.  6740.29 ,   0.00.     ? 

 :Embarrassment: 

 -    ?

     ?

----------


## ˸

> -    ?


  :yes:

----------


## voice66

.       -   ?    -        ?

----------


## ˸

> -        ?


  ...  ,

----------


## Mmmaximmm

, !       ,     -    , , 15    ,       ?

----------


## 777

777;        , ,-2        6-1   ,   -2   ,  .       ( -),        .
    -    (  ):-6-1,-6-3,-6-2,-2,             :-6-1,-6-3,-6-2,  .?       . ,  ,       ,      .

----------

,      5   ?
       .

----------

,, :
1.          ????
2.    ,        1 ?
3.    .   ...

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> 1.          ????
> 2.    ,        1 ?


1. 
2.   1-

----------


## Zzest

> , !       ,     -    , , 15    ,       ?


 ..    ,      2   (  30.12.10),    . ,  ?)   ? :Big Grin:

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ,      2   (  30.12.10),    . ,  ?)


      ,  .
            .       :Cool:

----------


## Zzest

> ,  .
>             .


,   ,   .   ,          ))

----------

, -1    ,    5     1    , ..      (  ,   ...).       ( ),    ,     5   .
    ,   .

----------

3,2  1    3,4. -        ,  .    .      --,      /              .        ,     . ,!!!

----------

, ,        ? -11  -1 , ?  -11    -      ((((

----------


## Raspberry

-11.        2009  (      ),      2010,    -11    2010,   2009 -    ?       ,   -11.       ,   .   1 7,7    ,   ,         ,     . :Razz:

----------

, ,   .
 1         .    2  ( ).
     ""   Persw?
       "   "? 
  1      2 ,     2 ,    ""  ?

----------

-6        ?   - ...

----------

> 1      2 ,     2 ,    ""  ?


   ,  0,  0,            :Smilie:

----------

-1     ???

----------

> ,  0,  0,


 ! !
, ,                 1 ?
  -1      1       ?

----------

> -1     ???


,  -  ??

----------

** , 
   ,    ,        :Smilie:

----------

> ,  -  ??


   -   1 .

----------

???     .       ???        -     ???

----------

-!
   .    10     (    11).,       , ..     -  ,  . 
    1- ,  ..    ,  01,07    ,      - .
    2- .     (     01,07)   ,      01,07     .   :    .             ,        ...
 ?  ?

----------

> -   1 .


 ?      ??

----------

,      .

----------

-  20.12.10 ?
     ?

----------

,   3  4  -1?
 !

----------

!!!   
  3,2  1    3,4. -        ,  .    .      --,      /              .        ,     . ,!!!

----------


## Raspberry

> ?


,    ,       .  :Frown:

----------

-1     ( )  1- 
  ,    ??????  :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:     15 ???

----------

-6-2  -6-2,  ?

----------

#1899

----------

.
       15-,          .

     5.  6.00.91  08.02.2011
http://www.opfr-komi.clarionlife.net...x5_6_00_91.exe

#  -6/-1:      

#   -6/-1:    

#  -6/-1   :   2010         
#     -6  XML-:    -  28.12.2010  CheckXML  14.01.2010,  ,   <>   <>     -,   <>  ߻
#  -6/-1:    ,        > 1.  .  :   
#   -6-3      -6-2
#  -2:    ,

----------

,  , - !!!

----------

. 

 -2   4  ?

----------

!    .      ,   3            /      /.       (    ).     ,   .      ( )       .  ?       ...    ...  -   ...?    3- ...      -         ...

----------


## .

> 5.  6.00.91  08.02.2011
> http://www.opfr-komi.clarionlife.net...x5_6_00_91.exe


!!!   !!!!
         ? - ?
(     -   !)

----------


## Bucom

> ,!!!


        2- .   1-  -  #1893.        .       (     ,    1-  -  2-).

----------

!!!!!!!   ,!!!!!    ?????

----------


## Bucom

> .


     .

----------

> !!!!!!!   ,!!!!!    ?????


http://files.buhsoft.ru/CheckXMLInst.exe
     - http://www.buhsoft.ru/?title=download.php
.

----------


## Raspberry

> .


,       .  :yes: 
*Bucom*,     1890  . .  :Embarrassment:

----------

,!!! 1  7.7.    (   " ")   :  1, 2   .  ?   (   2,..        ( " )???????????????????

----------


## .



----------

> ,!!! 1  7.7.    (   " ")   :  1, 2   .  ?   (   2,..        ( " )???????????????????


 ???  ,  ???

----------

, ,   -1   , xml- ?

----------


## ˸

> -1   , xml- ?


, +,   ,/

----------

> ,!!! 1  7.7.    (   " ")   :  1, 2   .  ?   (   2,..        ( " )???????????????????


,     1      ???
,  ,     ,    ,  ,   .... ,.

----------

˸,  .

----------


## Sinit

> ,!!! 1  7.7.    (   " ")   :  1, 2   .  ?   (   2,..        ( " )???????????????????


        ,      ,      ( )    :  2       .       .        -   .

----------

:   2010     ,    (2.)  50 ....    ,           (((     ?

----------


## Sinit

> 5.  6.00.91  08.02.2011
> http://www.opfr-komi.clarionlife.net...x5_6_00_91.exe
> 
> #   -6-3      -6-2


**,   ,       -6-3.  -   !    21.01.2011  ,       .

----------


## uluy

, !!!
  15% .
     .
    :  -6-1, -6-2, -6-3, -2 (      2    ... -  1  2).
 : 1,  6-2,  6-2    .
  ?

   .  2009     .       11,  4-2?   ,     ,       .
        .  2009   900   ...      -   ?

----------

,         . ,        -1,      ,     ???

----------


## lafy

> ???  ,  ???


  " "       3

----------

...        -  ?        ..            (    )     ?

----------

.   3.02,      (  ).    .  ?   ?    .    ,   .(((

----------


## 2006

.     .    -   ,    2   ,   ,    -       .  ,     ,        . 

   :

     2912508,29+333495,66
 . 1 / 1563349,05 + 182826,40 
 . 2 / 13494159,24 + 150669,26 
-1  / 1563349 + 182827  1298012+153139
-1   2912508+333496  2677912 +314808
      /    1349159 + 150669, * 1379900+161669*

 -6-2  1 /
  791377+102678  670923 + 87646 
 4004 + 0 700
 749036 + 80149 610537 + 65494
 18933 + 0 15852
 1563350 + 182827 1298012+153139

 - 6 - 2  2/
  660946+55418  674375 + 60735 
 482 + 0 3787
 680526 + 95251 694316 + 100933
 7206 + 0 7420
 1349160 + 150669 *1379898+161668*

    1  2 /
 2912510+333496 2677910 + 314807

      -6-3
 2/ 660945,96 + 55418,36
482,02
680525,52 + 95250,90
7205,74
 1349159,24+150669,26

----------


## 2006

,    -     2     1   ?  ,          ?   :Wow:

----------


## fed

-  
  2009 - 100     50 
  2010 - 100     50 
 :           ???
           ?

----------

2010  -      ...

----------

,         2010 .,       ,       ,   1.07.2010  31.12.2010       ?       -1?          ?

----------


## fed

-       ?

----------


## domingo SPb

.     .

    1                  .

    2      "",    ,   ,  -       .          .

 ?  :Hmm:

----------

?

----------


## fed

,         ?        - ?

----------


## fed

-11               ,      3-          :Embarrassment:

----------

*fed*,        2010         2010 ?

 ,   **      2010    -11,        ** ?

----------


## fed

,      2010             ?

----------

2009 ...

----------


## Mmmaximmm

, !       2009 .   ()  2010 .
    -11        .   ,     .
  -11    ?

----------

...
 ... 2010 ... -1000
 ... 2011 ... -1000

----------

> .   3.02,      (  ).    .  ?   ?    .    ,   .(((


    ????

----------

,,!!!!      ,      ,      ??? ,                 ???  ??? ,    -  !!!!!!

----------


## Raspberry

> -11.        2009  (      ),      2010,    -11    2010,   2009 -    ?       ,   -11.       ,   .   1 7,7    ,   ,         ,     .


**, .  .  :yes:

----------

> ,

----------

*Raspberry*, -11     :
 ... 2009 ... 1000
 ... 2010 ... 1000

----------


## Raspberry

-    2009 - 52000 (-  ,  ), 10200 ( -   )
 - 2010 - 10200 (+       ).
  - 2010 - 52000+   2010 (),    (). .  :Embarrassment: 
   -      522  7,7 (     ).

----------

...     -11          2010 ...

 ... 2009 ... 52000 ... 10200
 ... 2009 ... 0 ... 10200
 ... 2010 ... 52000 ... 0

----------


## Dinik

, ,         - 2010.,   ,     .     2009.,     -11,    2010. ,    ?      -6-2?      ,   .

----------


## Raspberry

> ...     -11          2010 ...
> 
>  ... 2009 ... 52000 ... 10200
>  ... 2009 ... 0 ... 10200
>  ... 2010 ... 52000 ... 0


     2010     ,   -1.
, .   , . :Redface:  :Kiss:

----------


## Slonotopa

, .
    ,   .
:
 3    ,   .     2  ( 1-3   ,  4       ).
*   ?*

1.      01.07 - 30.09 ( )
2.      01.10-31.12 ( )  ???
    -6-2       .

----------

> ,,!!!!      ,      ,      ??? ,                 ???  ??? ,    -  !!!!!!


 ,.

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ,


.   .

----------

!   25 , ..      .  ,    ,       ,    - ,   =  ?      ...         ,     ,  .   :         1        ( ""   3,4      ).  ,   ""   ,        .  ?     ,     -.

----------


## Book Keep

6-2  2010     2-   1+2  .   10000     2010   5000  10000????

----------


## Raspberry

> 6-2  2010     2-


.  :yes:

----------


## Marian

> ,,!!!!      ,      ,      ??? ,                 ???  ??? ,    -  !!!!!!


  ,     .   ,      .    .       -

----------


## Raspberry

> ,       ,   -


,     2010 .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> 25 , ..      .  ,    ,       ,   - ,   =  ?


.  .      .

----------


## Marian

> ,    ,       ,   - ,   =  ?


   ?    "=  ".  ,   ,      -    .

----------


## Book Keep

6-2 .        2- ,        ?  :Frown:

----------

...  ...            ... ..               0 ...

----------

.   !        !   !!!!  ,   . ,   !


  ,  ?    !!!

----------

-6-2          ?

----------


## Raspberry

> ..               0


  ,   


> 


  :yes:

----------


## Raspberry

> -6-2


.

----------


## Raspberry

> 6-2 .        2- ,        ?


  ?     .   ,        ,   .         ,          .

----------


## Book Keep

> ?     .   ,        ,   .         ,          .


  ,  ! .       ?

----------

, -6-2  ?   -    -6-2.   -          .  ?

-6-3
-6-1
-6-2

      -6-2????

----------


## Raspberry

> ,  ! .       ?


. ,     .    10.  ,   ,  . :Frown:

----------


## Anastacii

> *Raspberry*, -11     :
>  ... 2009 ... 1000
>  ... 2010 ... 1000


  ,     . Ÿ  ?      .

----------


## Raspberry

> , -6-2  ?   -    -6-2.   -          .  ?


 .

----------


## Raspberry

__________________________________
 -
      .    

       10  .    

  -., 18, . 1, , 125009
:629-16-16 :629-16-16
 13527826  1027701022788
/ 7701319704/770101001

____________  ___________________________

  _____________________________________			


                             ,

       10  .     ,     1  5      08.12.2010 . 339-              ,     ,                Ի         ,   ,          ,        1  1996  27-   ()      .
              (-1)    (-6-2, -6-1, -6-1, -6-2).   ,        .
           (    ),    .
   ,        - ,       .
              ,            200   .
	           10       . ,                .  ,     ,        .         - ,        ,     .
  - 
  10  . 
                                                                ..

,    ,  - . :yes:

----------


## Raspberry

> ,     . Ÿ  ?      .


,     .

----------


## Anastacii

11      .
 ""    . 
 47,  16

----------


## 1

,      -6-1   "      ( 2010   6 )     ?  :Redface:

----------

> ,      -6-1   "      ( 2010   6 )     ?


 .

----------

> 11      .
>  ""    . 
>  47,  16


 ><,   >0<

----------

.        .       .

----------

> ,     . Ÿ  ?      .


http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...postcount=1949

----------


## Anastacii

> ><,   >0<


 .     - . :yes:

----------


## Irik1

2010,    2011?

----------


## domingo SPb

1

----------


## ASD2000

1 ,        2     /,              ?

----------

, ,       "  ",     ( ).

----------


## Gatta

,  . .   ,  2 ,   .      /    , . .     /    ,      .    -6-2 ,    ,      ?

----------


## 2006

> 2010,    2011?

----------

,       ,   67 . ...

    . ,     ,      ? (    -      ).

 ,     ?

----------


## Cyrax

:        -1     ,    (  xml-) ?   ,     15  ?

P.S.     -   CheckXml-UFA    (  ),   -5   -  : " .     ". ...

----------


## .

,     50   
 -     ,       :Embarrassment:

----------


## Cyrax

> -     ,


  ""    .   .
   2010    xml-  -  -5 (    ).        .   . ,    ,  3,5   5   .

----------


## .

-5 ,

----------


## ˸

*Cyrax*,    PsvRSV  ,  ...  :Big Grin:

----------

-2010  -1?

----------

!
  ,       (    5,    )

    ____      _______


     . 
 <>     ,   . 
 <></> 
 23 
 21

----------

1 . (),   2  2010 ., /.  ,  . . / .   ,     -1      -6-2, -6-2  -6-3?   -6-1 ?      -6-2 "  ( )",       Excel?       ?      ,     /.

----------


## Gatta

,  . .   ,  2 ,   .      /    , . .     /    ,      .    -6-2 ,    ,      ?     -   ,    ?

----------

> ,   ?


  ?   :Wow: 

     ,  ,     .  -     ?

----------


## 1

> 1 . (),   2  2010 ., /.  ,  . . / .   ,     -1      -6-2, -6-2  -6-3?   -6-1 ?      -6-2 "  ( )",       Excel?       ?      ,     /.


  -1     .     -6-1,-6-3,  -6-2

----------

,      -1?  1 7.7.    ,  ,  -   ?  .      -1 ?

----------


## Feminka

> .      -1 ?

----------


## .

,   67 , ,     ,    37 -   . 
:      ,   (  )   1  7    (),     (   -    ) . !    -   -    ,  ,  !!!!   ???   !!!

----------

,    ,       -  ,   ...

    -       
 "  " -  ,    ...

             ...

   ... , **  1-   1000,     1200,      ...     :
31.07.10 ...   2010 ... 1000
31.07.10 ...   2010 ... 200

,   ...

          ... , ...

----------

3    
-   ,    ,   
-2    

   .      .    ,     ,

----------

...       ... ,   ,    ,   ""?

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ,    ,


   ,

----------

> ,    ,


  :Smilie:

----------

,     ,        ...  ?

----------

.   5  .
       7   ,  50           :Smilie: 
    ,    ,   -    :Smilie:

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ,     ,


       ,     ,       ,    ,  ,          -      .
 . ,   ,    (  ),       ,   ,      ,  ,  ,

----------

*Mmmaximmm*,  ,   ,   **    "  "...

         ,          , ...

----------


## annet872

,        ,  ,    ,            ...  ,     ,   ?     ,   ?

----------


## Slonotopa

> , .
>     ,   .
> :
>  3    ,   .     2  ( 1-3   ,  4       ).
> *   ?*
> 
> 1.      01.07 - 30.09 ( )
> 2.      01.10-31.12 ( )  ???
>     -6-2       .


!!!     ?  :Frown:

----------

...   ..

----------


## .

! ,     ,      !!!!! !!!          !!

----------

,
        ,
        ,  
      ,   
       . 

()

----------


## Andyko

:2:

----------

-1   ?      ..

----------

54  31.01.2011 !!!       -1    1  2011.

----------

2010.

----------


## annet872

, !   1 7.7.   ,   ,      . /  6-3  ..?????

----------


## Khrustal

.  1 ,
           2010,    2011? 
  -5. 
      "",    .   "",   ????  :Frown:

----------

, , .     -     -1   .  ,?         -1  ,       ? 
   -   ?

----------


## Raspberry

**,    . :No:      .      1 7.7,    .  ,  ,  .     1  2010 () - 40 030,99.  - 40 031,  -1    40 031.      - 127 127,27.  - 127 127.   - 167 158,  -1 ( ) - 167 159.    ,   .. 40031,40,    127 127,27,     167 158,67=167 159.       1,     41 .
   ,       -1.        ,      127 128.   . :Confused:

----------

68      ,        ,      ((((((((((((((((((((((     2 ))))        415 ,            ,  .    ,  ,      ,             .   ,          ( ),    .     ?    -11     ,  2010 - 100,  2010    2011  -200,     -11   2010          .            2010 ???              .

----------


## __

! , ,   -6-1   ,   ,    . (      ),     ,      . ! ...             (..    ).   ?      ,   ...

----------

> , , .     -     -1   .  ,?         -1  ,       ? 
>    -   ?


  ,   -   -   -6-2, -6-2, -6-1, -6-1?         -       PsvRSV? 
,

----------

> ,   -   -   -6-2, -6-2, -6-1, -6-1?         -       PsvRSV? 
> ,


  -   ()    -1   ?     6%   ,  0,1,  500 . ,  .

----------

!!!
    (    5,    )    :

    ____      _______


     . 
 <>     ,   . 
 <></> 
 23 
 21

----------

> , !   1 7.7.   ,   ,      . /  6-3  ..?????


,      .

----------

> ,       -1.        ,      127 128.   .


    ,        (         ),     -,   ,        ,   ,     -         .     ,  )))

----------

> ! , ,   -6-1   ,   ,    . (      ),     ,      . ! ...             (..    ).   ?      ,   ...


  .       1,      2010 .   -  .

----------

*Raspberry*,        1 ...

  ,       ,    2-      ...

----------

. , .  .     5.  .  -     6-2  -6-3.      ?

----------


## ASD2000

> 1 ,        2     /,              ?


.

----------


## Raspberry

**,     .     .        41 ? :Hmm:

----------

, !  .  ,  .    -  :  14486  14486 (),  6208  6208 ().      87072 ( ), 37316 ( ).     :  72586  70175 (),  31108  30075 ().        2009,     -.  ,        ,    87072 ( ), 37316 ( ).     ???  2       ,  .    ????

----------

...   ...            ...

 ,    ...   ...

----------

.

----------


## Raspberry

> ...   ...            ...


  ,     . ,  ,  ?  :Frown:

----------

...     - ...     ,        0.50 - , .21 -             0.29

         ...

 -    1 ...      0.50

----------


## Raspberry

,     .    ( ),     ,   .       .     ,  1    ,    .     40 031,     40 031,40.   -   1  .       40 030,99 = 40 031. :War:

----------

, .  ,    ,  -1 ,  .     ?   ,     ?

----------

> ...  .     .   .   -6-2    1  2 -   .
>   .   ""    !  ??  
> ...      (


  ???

----------

> 1 /   2 /  ,     .            ,        (      )    2 /,    ,     ,    -   .        ,     1 /   2 /            1  (  ).


,      5,    ????

----------


## Irik1

,   5  11?

----------

> ,      .


  .

----------

> , !   1 7.7.   ,   ,      . /  6-3  ..?????


      ,    .

----------

,  ,        .?
    -  ?

----------


## Irik1

-11,           2009    ,     ???? , !!!!

----------

,          -   PsvRSV  2.1.12   ?

----------


## lubezniy

> , .  ,    ,  -1 ,  .     ?   ,     ?


 ,      ?   ,    .

----------


## lubezniy

> -11,           2009    ,     ???? , !!!!


   .    2010    .

----------


## lala

???

----------


## lala

?  ...

----------


## lala

,

----------

,       -1  .   ,  ,     XML    2    ...

----------

> -1  .    ,  , 
>     XML    2    ...


:

. 61 212-
. 8 27-

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?p=53155185

----------

, ,           ?       1        ?

----------


## Irinna

,    ,    ,  1 7.7     -6-1,  -6-2 ,  ?

----------


## Irinna

, !

----------


## Raspberry

> ?       1        ?


  .         .    6-1.  :yes:

----------

-    ?     ?

----------

> ,          -   PsvRSV  2.1.12   ?


,   :Frown:      PsvRSV?

----------

.

----------

, - ,    ,       15 ,     1   -  .

----------


## 232RMO

,   15       ,           1    ,      . ,         .

----------

,     ,    -1  +  ,  ?.

----------


## 232RMO

,

----------

> 1    , 
>      . ,


-1   =   15 
-2 =  1 
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?p=53090423





> .





> . . 5 212- 
> 
>   . 15, 16

----------


## 232RMO

,  !

----------

--  -.  ,   ?        ((

----------


## Raspberry

> --  -.  ,   ?        ((


  .  . .       ,        .  :yes:

----------

!      !     1,          - !    !    ,   .

----------


## Raspberry

> 1,          - !


 .  :Wow: 



> .


.

----------


## Elena338

.    .   .   3- .   15-  ,  ,    ?

----------


## Raspberry

?   ?  ,      .

----------


## Elena338

. ,   .  -  .        ,        (       ,       - ).      .    ,      ?

----------


## Annkisl

,     ?
?

----------


## Raspberry

> ,     ?
> ?


.

----------


## fed

?

----------


## Irinna

,                  2009,       -1,     1     -1     ?

----------

, , .
 -1   Spu_orb.    ,   . 110  1 "      "        .    Spu_orb          .       ?

----------

-    -  -1 ,      ( )  " -1  "   .

----------

.       . 110       -  3 ?

----------



----------


## Eliska

, . 
     1  (  ),  , ,    .   ,   -1  ,        (   ,     ,    ,  ).  ?        ?  ,      ,  ,    5 ,   .

----------


## Raspberry

*Eliska*


> ?   ?  ,      .


 :yes:       ,    15.02.

----------


## Eliska

> *Eliska*      ,    15.02.


   ,    ,   ,    .    ,      .

----------


## annet872

.   ,         ,      36 .     ,     46 .    ,   - ,    ???

----------

, 
   :
   .,       (160.),   ?
      6,   .   ?
         .   ?

----------

, 
   :
   .,          2010. (160.),   ?
      6,   .   ?
         .   ?

----------


## Raspberry

> ,    ,   ,    .    ,      .


       ,    .       ,    , , -    2  .

----------

, ,         ,   2010 ,     ?
-6  -1?

----------


## lena040481

, !     .        --6-1,-6-3, -6-2 ?    - ?

----------


## alex-msk

,   ...
      ,   .
   .  " 5".   " "   -   -6-1,    : "     -6-1". ,  , ..        ,      -  ???

----------

*alex-msk*,         ,  ,    ,     ,   -6-1    .

----------


## alex-msk

** , !      - .         (  ,    -  ?),    ,   ()  .
,    -1   . -6-2  -6-2?

----------

.

----------

-1    . , ,           ,    .

----------


## saigak

1 +2 .

----------

-1 -    1 
-2 -    2 

    :
    -1 =  -1+ -2

  :

  31.12.2010  -1         ,    -1 =  -1+  -2

  31.12.2010  -1   ,   -1+  -2 =  -1+  -2 =   -1

   -1           !!!     -1.

----------


## Raspberry

**,  , .  -11  , ,   ,  .   -11     1, :
-   2009 ***
 2009 ***
-   2010 *** (  ** ).
 ,  -11   ,     -11     ,   , ..    *2009*,   -   .    1 ,  .    ,  .      ,       ,    .  :Wow:

----------

!
 , ,       ,      1 . ,    ?

----------

** ,         ,  .      1  2    ,   .        .

----------

*Raspberry*,  -   .

----------

> ** ,         ,  .      1  2    ,   .        .


          1 .  2- ,   -1   ?     2010 .

----------


## 232RMO

,     -1

----------


## 232RMO

> 1 .  2- ,   -1   ?     2010 .


      ,  .  - ,   =,

----------

, ,   -6-1  "   "    /       2- ?      .       .

----------


## -7

**,  2- .

----------

,    .   ,             .   ,  ?

----------


## cenayko

.
        -  28.06.2010,    ""    ,   .      ?   ,     ,    ,   2- ,   ,     -   ,           .          ,  .
.

----------


## Raspberry

.     ,       (     ),    1 (  ),     ,    .    .  :Wink:

----------


## _

> .
>         -  28.06.2010,    ""    ,   .      ?   ,     ,    ,   2- ,   ,     -   ,           .          ,  .
> .


    . 
   ""  1      ..        .    "",     2 .      .    ,     .  .

----------


## _

> . 
>    ""  1      ..        .    "",     2 .      .    ,     .  .


,   .  9 -    "".  ,   ,      2 .

----------

*_*,    -   - ?  -1:  ,        ,     ?

*cenayko*,   , ,    :   ,    .    ,   .

----------


## _

> ,   ...
>       ,   .
>    .  " 5".   " "   -   -6-1,    : "     -6-1". ,  , ..        ,      -  ???


  ? , ,  .,  ..

----------


## _

> *_*,    -   - ?  -1:  ,        ,     ?
> 
> *cenayko*,   , ,    :   ,    .    ,   .


   " "" "?  "   "?    1  ?   ?.    ""  "".

----------

> " "" "?  "   "?    1  ?   ?.


 ,      .            ,  .   ,  " ".   ,   ,  -     ,    (       1 ) .
              (        ),    .    .       ,     ,         .      .



> ""  "".


,   :Wink:             ,           -        .

----------


## _

> " "" "?  "   "?    1  ?   ?.    ""  "".


 
1 
 1 -  20   7
 6-2   10  .5
                        10   2
 6-2   20    7
  2  
 1    44      45 (  2011)
 6-2    12  22
               12  22
-6-2  44  44

1     \   \  22  ,    12     ?
2   
 !
 2

----------


## _

[
              (        ),    .    .       ,     ,         .      .

!   "" !

----------


## Satch

,  .       ,  .     2- . :  .,   ?    .6-1,   ,    ().    .6-2.   - 0,   .

----------


## ˸

> ?


 -6-1 + -6-2 +-6-3

----------


## Satch



----------


## _

> ,  .       ,  .     2- . :  .,   ?    .6-1,   ,    ().    .6-2.   - 0,   .


 2121-2130

----------


## cenayko

:yes:       ,     5 ,       ,           .  ,       ,    .        .  ,  ,  ,     ,    5      ,           ,         ,        ,             ,      .
.

----------


## natpol

> -1           !!!     -1.


  -6-2    ,      . ,      -6-2.

----------


## lubezniy

> -6-2    ,      . ,      -6-2.


 ,    ,        .

----------

> -6-2    ,      .


       .    ?

----------


## natpol

> .    ?


,     ,      .        .   -6-2     .
   ?

----------

,   11  

2
***30:    <>.   <> = -1.00  <>  1-    2010- ,  2010-    (   ),   



2
***40: .   <>  <> [0.00]  
<> [0.00]     2010-   <> + 
<> [-1.00]     2010-   <> + 
<> [0.00]     2011-   <> - 
<> [0.00]     2010-   <>.
.., [0.00]   [0.00] + [-1.00] + [0.00] - [0.00] = [-1.00].



2
!!!20: .   <> [-1.00]     2010-  (    )  <>    0, ..:
[<> 0.00  <>] - 
[<> 0.00     2010-   <>] + 
[<> 0.00     2010-   <>]  0


          18364,   2010    18365,    ,      .      2010   , -1. ,     . 

,  ,     .  -1   5           -1,       .   11 .

----------

,   .   (  )         .    0,5  .          -1   ?

----------

*natpol*,      ,         -1.



> .   -6-2     .


   .  -  ,     .           ,      .

----------

** ,   -6-1    ""
  -6-1      (      )

----------

(2140)

      -11 :

  2010
            2009
            18364
                                18365
                  -1

    ,    ,    2140

    2010  2010   :
  2010
       2010 
                                 -1
      :
                                      -1
                     0

    ,      2010    ,   .     .         . 

    2010  2010      , ,      .    -      "-1"  ,     .  , .

     ,     ,    .   ,      ,    1      . , !

----------


## natpol

> ,         -1.


     (      ,   ).
    ,    .

   ,   ?   ?

----------

!  ,    .   ,    ...
      .         (    3.4).   ?
1.     ,        ,    . 
 : -6-2, -6-3, -6-1.
2.        ,     .    .
 : -6-2, -6-2  .
   ,    ? 
!

----------

,   -6-3     ,     ?  :Wow: 

,  , ,           ,      - ???   " "       .
??? 
!

----------


## sugar_an

.     6%    2010.        , ..     .  ,   - . .           .   -1    ,                       -1 ?

----------


## _

> .     6%    2010.        , ..     .  ,   - . .           .   -1    ,                       -1 ?


  1  "0"   , -   "0".   .   ,     "0", 2  .   ,       ,    .

----------


## Raspberry

, ,      1 ,     ,    6-1.     6-2.  :Wow:

----------

> !  ,    .   ,    ...
>       .         (    3.4).   ?
> 1.     ,        ,    . 
>  : -6-2, -6-3, -6-1.
> 2.        ,     .    .
>  : -6-2, -6-2  .
>    ,    ? 
> !


  :Smilie: 
  ,  -   ,   1978.    ,     31       .   1   .        ?
-6-2, -6-2 - , ?         -      ?

,

----------


## katyKat

,   spu_orb ,   ,          -6-1?    -6-2   
     ?   -   ? 


    ,    ,   . ..         .     .

----------

, !
    ,   !
  ,  ,       -11  2010.  ,     !... -  , ,   !...-11    ,   !?

----------


## 232RMO

2009 ,   2010 ,  .    - .

----------


## Bucom

> -11


     ()      N 192   -11 (.17)     2002 .   .   ,     ( 01.01.2010)  -      .

----------

..     -1   5(- ,     31-12-2009..   -11    , ?

----------


## .

. .   " "  .   -2 ?        2011   -2 .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

,      : "           2  2010 .       ." 
  ????? 15-    !

 : "   (   -11)     .   - (  ,    10- ),  - )
 -11    2010 ?????

----------

> ,      : "           2  2010 .       ." 
>   ????? 15-    !
> 
>  : "   (   -11)     .   - (  ,    10- ),  - )
>  -11    2010 ?????


     -6-2...? :Wink:

----------

, ,     .        ,   ,   .    - .    ?  2    2 ? .. 1)1 -31   2) 1  - 31 ?   5.

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> -6-2...?


        -11.
   -6-2.        ???

----------

,   !
        ,      .,   ,         .    ,         ?

----------

-11.  01.01.2010     2009,      2010.   -11     ?    ", "    ? 2010?   1  2011       2010 ,        -      ?

----------

,     ,     ,       .,            ,   .

----------


## _

> ,  .       ,  .     2- . :  .,   ?    .6-1,   ,    ().    .6-2.   - 0,   .


 2129-2130

----------

,       -11?      5            , ,  -     ,      .   ,       (..    ).  -     ?  ,     .

----------


## sugar_an

-1    5     ?

----------

> ,       -11?      5            , ,  -     ,      .   ,       (..    ).  -     ?  ,     .


    ,     (,  3.4).
       ,  !          2010.     !

----------


## 232RMO

> . .   " "  .  -2 ?        2011   -2 .


,   . ,  c-6-1,   2010,   2011,

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ,     (,  3.4).


   .   -11     2009,  ,    ,   -11   2010 .     .

----------


## _

> ,     (,  3.4).
>        ,  !          2010.     !



http://www.pfrf.ru/ot_orenb/   "Spu_orb"      . .    11   2002  2009!    !

----------


## Mmmaximmm

,       (     )

----------


## _

11    4(2002-2009)  2010  6    6,   ,

----------


## _

> ,       (     )


     6,    2010?!

----------


## sugar_an

,   -1    5     ?

----------


## _

> ,   -1    5     ?


 , .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> 6,    2010?!


      -   2-  2010 .   .  .    -11  (         2009     2010).    ,     -11,  ,      2010 .

  ,

----------

:
  3.4,     .
1.                ,   "",        ?
2.          ,           .  . . .   ,  ,      , . =,     ? 
3.      2010     2009 ,   2010   ,      11? (   -1,  5    ,      ,        ).

----------

2010    ,   2011    (   .   ),   .    2010      2011???

   -        .     ,    2010 .      .               ! !!!

----------

,          -11.
-    (     )       (,       ).
        -    .
 ,     ,  ,   .
, ,     ?
   .
 , .

----------


## saigak

,    .       .     .    .

----------

> ,    .       .     .    .


-11 ?

----------


## 232RMO

> -11 ?


  -5  ,    ,   2010     ,   *saigak*,

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> 


,      ?

----------

,       -11,    ,      ?  :Wink:         .   1  2011   ? (      ,       ).

----------


## grebenka

, ,  :  -1  ,    . ,      ,        2 ,   ,    /,  ,  .   ,     ,   -1  ,  . ,  ,   -  ?!

----------

( 3.4.):
1.    -          ;
2.                .
            =,         :     ,   01.07.   .,     .
3.  .     , ..         ,   ,      .
4.      15001,      14001,    ?
 ,    ?

----------


## Mmmaximmm

,  .


  - ,  /        -           ??

----------


## lubezniy

> - ,  /        -           ??


 ? . . 34    ( 987).

----------


## Mmmaximmm

: "           2  2010 .       "?????

----------

-11 
       2009    2010,     :
     2009 . . + . ;
    2009 . . + . .
       .
     ,     ,  - .
    ?

----------


## ˸

> ?


  :yes:

----------


## lubezniy

> : "           2  2010 .       "?????


   . ,          .

----------

4    ,       ,      ,            ,  ,  ?
      -11

   1-  _  ...
     . 
 <>     ,   . 
 <></> 
 17 
 23 

     ,    , ,   ,  2009     ?

    ,     ,     4-2
      ,  , ,      ,      ?
     ?

----------


## saigak

> ,      ?

----------

> -11 
>        2009    2010,     :
>      2009 . . + . ;
>     2009 . . + . .
>        .
>      ,     ,  - .
>     ?


    2010  -11  ?
 - -   ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,  , ,      ,      ?
>      ?


.    .

----------


## saigak

> 2010  -11  ?
>  - -   ?


.    .

----------

> .    .


       ?

----------


## saigak

.

----------


## swetasum2008

-  
              -

----------

> -  
>               -


 ,     ,     !

----------

, ,     2 ,  , ,      ,
       -?
     ?
  .

----------

L  ,     2 !

----------


## swetasum2008

,   ,    ,        ,    2010.    ,  14%-.. 6%-..,   20%-.. %-..

----------

> ,


             2010 ,  -11    2010,   2009 .  2009              ,   ,  !
,     2010   6-2   6-2,      - !

----------


## swetasum2008

,  , .   1 ,    2-       -        ,           (-      2- )     -    .

----------


## swetasum2008

> 2010 ,  -11    2010,   2009 .  2009              ,   ,  !
> ,     2010   6-2   6-2,      - !


,    , -    2009

----------


## lubezniy

> -11    2010,   2009 .


.    2010 ,     .

----------

> .    2010 ,     .


,    !
:
-11,            , .. . .   2009,    2010?         ?

----------


## lubezniy

> -11,            , .. . .   2009,    2010?         ?


. .

----------


## _

> :
>   3.4,     .
> 1.                ,   "",        ?
> 2.          ,           .  . . .   ,  ,      , . =,     ? 
> 3.      2010     2009 ,   2010   ,      11? (   -1,  5    ,      ,        ).


 2010  11 !!!!

----------


## _

> 2010  11 !!!!


   2129-2130

----------

, !

          2010.56?
      -6-1  -6-3
  -6-2

 ?

----------


## _

> , !
> 
>           2010.56?
>       -6-1  -6-3
>   -6-2
> 
>  ?

----------


## _

> 2129-2130


   ,   ..     .
 (   ,  )  .  , ,\.
     ( 11    4,  2010  6).   =,   .
  ,  . 
     ,    "   ....?     2129-2130

----------


## _

> , !
> 
>           2010.56?
>       -6-1  -6-3
>   -6-2
> 
>  ?


 ,  ,   .    ,   ,  ........

----------


## _

> :
>   3.4,     .
> 1.                ,   "",        ?
> 2.          ,           .  . . .   ,  ,      , . =,     ? 
> 3.      2010     2009 ,   2010   ,      11? (   -1,  5    ,      ,        ).


 
1 
 1 -  20  7
 6-2   10 .5
  10  2
 6-2  20  7
2  
 1  44  45 (  2011)
 6-2   12  22
  12  22
-6-2  44  44

1    \   \  22 ,   12     ?
2  
!
 2 
 -1..      0211.

         "    ?"    "",        (!)

----------

> ,  ,   .    ,   ,  ........


  :Smilie: 

  ?...      .
 .

     -5:
     1  ( ), 
 - ...
-     
    1-      2-?
-    "   .    2010 "   ?
  ,  ?...
       ?

     ,       "" -   "" !
 )))

,

----------


## agur

- 
-

----------

> : "           2  2010 .       "?????


 ?
      9    "  "   ,     :Wink:

----------

,    ?

----------


## agur

!                                                                     -5 
 /
   ?
   -     ?

----------

"  "!
           2011 !                 1,                                . ?
           .
   ,   ""- "",     =,      **  ,     "",     . -     !    ?
    6-2        6-2 ,    !

----------


## Raspberry

> 2011 !                 1,                                . ?
>            .
>    ,   ""- "",     =,        ,     "",     . -     !    ?
>     6-2        6-2 ,    !


 ,    -   ,    1 ,       ..,   -1.

----------


## Raspberry

> , ,      1 ,     ,    6-1.     6-2.


  ,   #2131-2132.        6-1. :Hmm:

----------


## JuliaAsterisk

> 2010  -11  ?
>  - -   ?


  ()  -11.   ,     .

----------


## )

, ,          2010.? 
     -  ,        . 
      ,      ? 
  . ..      ((((

----------

> , ,          2010.? 
>      -  ,        . 
>       ,      ? 
>   . ..      ((((


   .

----------


## )

> .


  .     ?      ? 
,  -         !    - ?

----------


## 7777

! , ,       ,   ?

----------


## Raspberry

> ! , ,       ,   ?


,    .  :yes:

----------


## 7777

!

----------

, !
   ,   4  2010 .
  ?:
1.  ,  -1: -6-2  + -6-2 +   
2.          .

       ,   ?  :Smilie: 
!

----------


## grebenka

> ,    ?


     (     ),        ,    .

, ,      .  3  (   .    28 ,   ) -      ?    3   ,  ,  ...

----------


## grebenka

> ,   ?


       .

----------


## Raspberry

> , ,      .  3  (   .    28 ,   ) -      ?


    3 ,    6-1.      .   : , , .  :yes:

----------


## Dinik

! , ,     1             (  -  2009.),             .?    -           1 .?     ?

----------

01.01.10.     .     -11     , .

----------


## grebenka

> 3 ,    6-1.      .   : , , .


--...  2009     3      (  , ,    ,     ,      3 , ..      ),   -   ? 
      ?  :Redface:

----------

2   .    .       ()?  ,  ?

----------


## Raspberry

> ,      3 , ..      ),


  ,     ,    .  :yes: 


> -   ?


.  :Big Grin: 


> ?


 ,  .

----------


## Raspberry

> 2   .    .       ()?  ,  ?


   ,  .

----------


## grebenka

*Raspberry*, спасибо, но ведь если я заявления выкину, то будут вопросы, почему эти 3 дня не оплачены.
Если я буду у каждого показывать эти 3 дня, то, получается, мне СЗВ-6-2 тогда вообще не нужна, раз у всех 3 сотрудников были по 3 дня адм? Запуталась совсем.

----------


## Raspberry

,   ,     .   6-2,  .  :yes:     --  -.  . (1 7.7 )

----------


## _

> ,  ,   .    ,   ,  ........


  2010   \,    .  -  2 (  ). , ........   ,      .       

 "Spu_orb"      . -       ..
, !!!           !     ().   ,        ,        .  .     !!!

----------


## GOTIE

-6-1, -6-3, -6-2.       . -1    .       -6  .   -6-2  -6-2 ....

    -6-1 ???  :Dezl:

----------

6 .     01.07.10  31.12.10 .  
   1  01.07.2010  31.12.2010,  :  #1
***30:      ().
..   <><><> = 0, <><><> = 6, <><><> = 0,            <><>, <><>  <><>.

----------


## grebenka

*Raspberry*, было так: например, отпуск с 4 по 31 августа, он рассчитан и оплачен. А чтобы с 1 по 3 не рассчитывать зарплату, делали адм. отпуск.
Прошу прощения, что же составлять? Только СЗВ-6-1 в таком случае, и делать стаж - адм - стаж на каждого, а СЗВ-6-2 не надо?

----------


## Raspberry

01.07.2010-31.12.2010 ,      ,    ,     .    "0".       .

----------


## Raspberry

> 1  3   ,  . .


     / ->      ->    .



> -6-1   ,    -  -   ,  -6-2  ?


  :yes:

----------


## Raspberry

> -6-1 ???


     , , ,   .     .


> -6-2  -6-2 ....


  :Big Grin:   .

----------

Raspberry, . . , ,   -11.    01.01.10    .   2010        .      -11?

----------


## Raspberry

-   2009 ...   
-   2010 ...    ( ,      2010   ,     2009 -    ).

----------


## saigak

.     .         .

----------


## grebenka

*Raspberry*, огромное спасибо!   :Sun: 
Я проставляю где был стаж -в строке только даты, а где адм - там в строке даты и АДМИНИСТР, и ничего более. Верно?

----------


## Raspberry

> -   2009 ...   
> -   2010 ...    ( ,      2010   ,     2009 -    ).


    ,    .  :yes: 


> -   ,    -      ,   . ?


1. 01.07.2010-31.07.2010
2. 01.08.2010-03.08.2010 
3. 04.08.2010-31.12.2010
    .. .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ?
>       9    "  "   ,


.
   ,          -,        -   ,     .

----------


## grebenka

*Raspberry*, спасибо, спасли!

----------

Raspberry,   
2
***30: .        ()  <>  <>,       <> <>,   ,   :
2
***30:    <>.   <> = -8054.00  <>  1-    2009- ,  2010-    (   ),   
2
***30:    <>.   <> = -6837.00  <>  1-    2009- ,  2010-    (   ),   
2
***30:    <>.   <> = -8054.00  <>  1-    2009- ,  2010-    (   ),   
2
***30:    <>.   <> = -6837.00  <>  1-    2009- ,  2010-    (   ),

----------

Raspberry,  2010  2011 

2
***30: .        ()  <>  <>,       <> <>,   ,   :

----------


## persona

-11

   2010     ,       2010. - ,           2010.      -:
1. 2010, . -100 . (  ,     . .)
2. 2009. (..    2009), -100.
3. 2011., -100.

 -  ,   ? :Smilie:

----------


## grebenka

Снова непонятное...
*Начислено* - понятно, как заполнять.
*Уплачено* - заполняем суммой уплат в каждом из 6  месяцев (уплачено в июле за июнь + уплачено в августе за июль + ... + уплачено в декабре за ноябрь), *или* суммой уплат за каждый из месяцев (уплачено за июль в августе + уплачено за август в сентябре + ... + уплачено за ноябрь в декабре)?
Во 2 случае уплачено меньше, чем начислено, на сумму начислений декабря.

----------


## Raspberry

2009    .
-   2009...-8054...-6837
   2009...
-   2009...-8054...-6837

----------


## Raspberry

> 1. 2010, . -100 . (  ,     . .)
> 2. 2009. (..    2009), -100.
> 3. 2011., -100.


.  #2264.

----------


## persona

> .  #2264.


         ( 2010 )    2009.  ,   ? -   ?

----------


## Grani_1

,   .  .    -1  .,       "".     .  ???   :      .  ?    - ,     ?

----------


## Elenka2012

..        :Frown:    .       ,          .              .     .... (--)    (((((

----------


## Raspberry

,   2009 -      (      2010   -   ).
 ,  -     2010 .

----------


## Raspberry

> ?    - ,     ?


.  . ,    .    ,    .  :yes:

----------

,    ,         ....   -6-2      - ,   -                  .    ,         . -     ....

----------


## Grani_1

. ,  ...

----------


## Raspberry

> Raspberry,  2010  2011 
> 
> 2
> ***30: .        ()  <>  <>,       <> <>,   ,   :


       "      2009    .
-   2009...-8054...-6837
   2009...
-   2009...-8054...-6837 "  .  .

----------


## Raspberry

> -


      .

----------


## 232RMO

> -                 .    ,


,   , .         ,

----------

,    .    ...     ,   ,     ,       ,   ,           /.     ,      , , ?

----------

Raspberry,        ,     .     1  7.7

----------


## Raspberry

?

----------


## Hataiiia

.  1  . .       ,  .       ,  .        .
      ,  -      ,   ,      (  ,     ,   , , ). ,    ,   ,      =,            .
 , , .

----------

Raspberry,

----------


## 20

.
   .
  .  .
      700 .,    .
           ,      (       ).
     9      (  700.),     ( ),      ,     .
        ,      ?????
,   !

----------


## ..

2010 .   1700,   35776
 -11     .    
2010  . (-1700)  . (-35776)
     :
 0   0  ??? -       2010 . 
     :
2010  . 54870  . 18570 (   .  2010 .)???

2011 .  (-56570) . (-54346) ????
        0?

----------

20

----------


## 20

?

----------

!
  .
     15.09.2010.,  16.09.2010.   .
  -6-2      , ..  2- ? 
27.07.2010. ( 27.07.2010) -15.09.2010  16.09.2010-31.12.2010.
  .. ""    - 6-1.
.

----------

> ?


,  -    9          .    .
  ,             ,            ..

----------


## yuretsky

!

, , .

 - =       6%.         3 .  ,    .

 ,    :
1. -1  ;
2. -6-2     "";
3. -6-3    -6-2  ,   -6-2;
4. -6-2      ?
(-6-1  )

!

----------


## cenayko

> , ,      1 ,     ,    6-1.     6-2.


       6-2,     6-1 ?

----------


## cenayko

,    ,      6-2

----------


## Melindachelsi

, ,     -1  2010     2  2010  - 14   15 ?!  :Embarrassment:

----------

> ,   4  2010 .
>   ?:
> 1.  ,  -1: -6-2  + -6-2 +   
> 2.          .  !


, !

----------


## saigak

.
  ?

----------


## cenayko

> , ,     -1  2010     2  2010  - 14   15 ?!


 ר:   15  2011 . [ -    01.04.1996 N 27-  .    08.12.2010 N 339-]

----------

,   !
 ,   ,        !
 - ! :Wow:

----------


## cenayko

> .
>   ?


        ?  :Smilie:    ,     .    ,

----------

,          ....    -   ? 
     ,   ,      ...     ,     -  400 ...
  -     ...   ...

----------

! .     -6-1  -6-3.    ,    ,    -6-2  -6-2.    6-1  -6-3.   ?

----------

> ?    ,     .    ,


 , , ,

----------


## cenayko

**,   6-1      , ..   ,

----------


## grebenka

!
, ,  :     (  4  2010,   , 2    /).   (  )   .      - 2  0?

----------

.

----------


## cenayko

> , , ,


  :

 13.  


   27  2010 . N 229-   80    ,              
.     
 80.  


.  ,      80  

1.     ** ,     ...

   ?

----------


## grebenka

> .


 :Smilie:  Yt .  :Smilie:       ,   . - ,        .     .     . .    ?

----------

,      .

    6    :    ,   .

     !    ,   .

  " ,  ,   ?" .

-11   , "    ".


  ""   ,   .

----------

> 2010 .   1700,   35776
>  -11     .    
> 2010  . (-1700)  . (-35776)
>      :
>  0   0  ??? -       2010 . 
>      :
> 2010  . 54870  . 18570 (   .  2010 .)???
> 
> 2011 .  (-56570) . (-54346) ????
>         0?

----------


## Grani_1

,        :    ,    :  , ,        ?  ,    ?

----------

... 2010 ... -1700 ... -35776
 ... 2011 ... -1700 ... -35776

----------


## skor

,       .   , ...  : 

    1000 
      1200 . ()
  -1   200 .
     1000 
                          1000 .

    1000 
    800 .
      1000 
                           1000 .
   ? 
        (   ,    ),    .        .    2       .         .  ,      1  2  ...

----------

?

----------


## 95

?   , ,  ,  .   ,  ,  ?

----------


## DPr

,    , 
  ,
     ,    - 


 ,      (      )
,     6  (6-2)       (   -   )

----------


## saigak

> ?


   ?

----------


## skor

> ?


   ,  200.      ,   ,       .    ,    .

----------

,  ...
   ,   2010            -2?    -    ,      ?

----------

> ,        :    ,    :  , ,


 




> ?  ,    ?


?

----------


## saigak

> ,  ...
>    ,   2010            -2?    -    ,      ?


   .=0.

----------


## skor

> ,  ...
>    ,   2010            -2?    -    ,      ?


 ,  ,         ,     ,      .   ,     ,

----------


## Ymn

.
,   ,    .  ""     ""      . ,     . -   ?    :Wow:

----------


## DPr

,   #2311  ,    )

----------


## ˸

*DPr*, 3  ...      :Frown: 
   ?

----------

*DPr*,  6480,  6440  -6-2

----------


## ..

.   2 : . 24 480  . 7 920
  2 : . 27 980 . 9420 
 ..   1 : . 3500 . 990
  2010  -. 510
 -6-2  -6-2       2- ,     ?
 -6-2  ..     (  ).  ?

----------


## DPr

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/akapulko85/
   ?

----------


## saigak

..,  .

----------

* ..*,  -6-2  27980  8910

----------


## DPr

> *DPr*,  6480,  6440  -6-2


,       ? ..      - 6480    ?    ?

----------


## lena040481

, !      .    --6-2, -6-2?   -?     ????

----------

*DPr*,    -1       1-  2011

----------


## Ymn

:
  1    1- 
   0 ,          
2      ,   , ,      ,   ,  + ,      
3    ,        ,  
   ? 
   -      ?
      -   -  ?
 ? 
, .

----------


## ˸

> 0 ,


  :yes: 


> 2      ,   , ,      ,   ,  + ,


  :yes:

----------

?   -1      12  (  2     ).      2009,     2010?     1 ,   .   ?

----------


## ˸

*Ymn*,        ,   -  ...     ...

----------


## ˸

> 2009,     2010?


      -11   


> 1 ,   .


    ?

----------


## Ymn

> 


   ?
     ?

----------


## Ymn

> *Ymn*,        ,   -  ...     ...


  :Wow:

----------


## lena040481

> , !      .    --6-2, -6-2?   -?    ????


-4-2    ?   -   - ....,  ,   -6-2, -6-2    -  ?

----------


## Ymn

,    .

----------


## ˸

> 


  ,    ,        :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ymn

> ,    ,

----------

> ?   -1      12  (  2     ).


  ,   .143 -   ? 


> 2009,     2010?


     520     -1  2010 .      ? 


> 1 ,   .   ?


  - .      3-6-9  - .

----------


## DPr

,       -  ?
!!!20:    <> / <>. <> ,  <>.     ?

----------

2010  -2 ,  ?

----------


## skor

> 2010  -2 ,  ?


    2010 ,        ,     ,      .

----------

...     ,        ,       2011  ?

----------


## ˸

> ,       -  ?
> !!!20:    <> / <>. <> ,  <>.     ?

----------


## ˸

> ,


    2010  /,.     2010 ,   2011

----------

?   !
    !!!

----------


## lena040481

> , !      .    --6-2, -6-2?   -?    ????


   - ?   ! !

----------

!      !   "". , ,      ""?        ?  ,   ?  !

----------


## Ymn

,    .  -.?

----------


## DPr

) ,    -    2 , ..      ,     ?

----------


## DPr

,     ??? (    ,     : "...")

----------

,  ""   ,   .

----------

lena040481,     ,    6-1   6-3 .

    .  :Smilie: 



       -   .
 :Smilie:

----------

!
      6-2 !

----------


## Ymn

.
   1         =,   0.
     .
..     -5000  +5000
   ?  ?    .

-   4      :Wow:

----------


## NastasiaD

,    ...
http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...6&postcount=22
  ....

----------

*NastasiaD*,           2010 .  ...

----------


## NastasiaD

2010   37412,  20361
2010   37412,  20361
  2011     

    2009,   2010 -  ,

----------

... 2009 ... 37412 ... 20361
 ... 2009 ... 37412 ... 20361
_ ... 2010 ... 0 ... 0_ -

----------


## NastasiaD

,   5     ,
 -11  ?
   ?

      ,         ...

----------


## NastasiaD

,  , !
       ....

----------


## NastasiaD

!  !!! !!!
 ,   ,    2009      !
!!!
  1 ,         1 ...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## NastasiaD

... ...



> ... 2009 ... 37412 ... 20361
>  ... 2009 ... 37412 ... 20361
> _ ... 2010 ... 0 ... 0_ -


  :
 ... 2009 ... 1094... 500
 ... 2009 ... 1094... 750
 ... 2010 ... 0 ... -250


2
***30:    <>.   <> = -250.00  <>  1-    2010- ,  2010-    (   ),   



2
***40: .   <>  <> [0.00]  
<> [0.00]     2010-   <> + 
<> [-250.00]     2010-   <> + 
<> [0.00]     2011-   <> - 
<> [0.00]     2010-   <>.
.., [0.00]   [0.00] + [-250.00] + [0.00] - [0.00] = [-250.00].



2
!!!20: .   <> [-250.00]     2010-  (    )  <>    0, ..:
[<> 0.00  <>] - 
[<> 0.00     2010-   <>] + 
[<> 0.00     2010-   <>]  0

  ? :Confused:

----------

?   ?     ,   2   ,    ,      - .

 . -1       .   (    ),   ,        -6-2  -1  2 (  -1 ).     .       2010    1  2010(   ,    2 )    -6-2  2    ** -1       .         , -  ,      1 (.   **   3      2- ,      )       .    1 ,   ,         . 
 -     2       ,    ,  2     ** ,     ,       .        2 .    ,    .     ,  ,  2      .            
!!!     .
     - ,   14,02,2011,     15,02,2011.

----------


## NastasiaD

14     ,       ,        .

        ?
 :Smilie: 

  2364!

----------

,  -    .      .       ?

----------

-11   :

 ... 2009 ... 1094... 500
 ... 2009 ... 1094... 750
 ... 2011 ... 0 ... -250

     ,  :

 ... 2009 ... 1094... 500
 ... 2009 ... 1094... 500
_ ... 2010 ... 0 ... 0_ -

----------


## NastasiaD

,  !
     ?
    ,    !
 :Embarrassment: 
         ...

----------

-1,     -  ,   -5?  .

----------


## Raspberry

> ,  !
>      ?
>     ,    !
> 
>          ...


 **  ,    ,    2009 . :yes:      ,    . :Wink:

----------

*Raspberry*, ..  ?

 ... 2009 ... 1094... 500
 ... 2009 ... 1094... 750
 ... 2009 ... 0 ... -250
?

----------


## Raspberry

,     .  :yes:    ,       , ,     1,  2009, 2009, 2010,  ,   ,    2009.

----------

...

----------

> 14     ,       ,        .
> 
>         ?
> 
> 
>   2364!



NastasiaD,    ,  14   **  ?  ,    ,    ,     .        .     ,        .
  ,   ,   .      ,    ** 14   (          ?)      14    ,          10%.          ,      14   .  ?   ?

----------

!    1 ,     .    ?   2  .      . , ,  ,      ? .

----------

> !    1 ,     .    ?   2  .      . , ,  ,      ? .


     ,  .
     ?

----------

> *Raspberry*, ..  ?
> 
>  ... 2009 ... 1094... 500
>  ... 2009 ... 1094... 750
>  ... 2009 ... 0 ... -250
> ?


   ,     -11 2011 

 ... 2011 ... 0 ... -250

    .

 ,    .

----------

> ,  .
>      ?


    ! ! ?      ?  ,  2008 ...   ,       . ))

----------


## NastasiaD

, ...    ....
...   ,      ,     ...
  ,         ...
 -    14 ,   ?

----------


## Raspberry

> ! ! ?      ?  ,  2008 ...   ,       . ))


  2-    /     ,   6      ,    ,     -   ,  ,  ... :yes:

----------


## Raspberry

**


> ,     -11 2011 
> 
>  ... 2011 ... 0 ... -250


 


> ... 2010 ... 0 ... -250


      .     .

----------


## NastasiaD

:Frown: 
   2011,  2009,  2010   :Wow:

----------

> ,   5     ,
>  -11  ?
>    ?


         -11,    ...      .

  -11  2011  -       ,       "   (2010 ) 2010      ,    ,   "      .

----------


## NastasiaD

2009 . 500
2009  500
2010  250
2010/2011  -250

----------


## NastasiaD

> -11,    ...      .


  ?
     10%,   ,    ....

----------


## NastasiaD

,     ,  ,   -   "    / " ,     ....

----------

*NastasiaD*,    -? 10%    ,   -11    2010   ))

----------

> , ...    ....
> ...   ,      ,     ...
>   ,         ...
>  -    14 ,   ?


 




> 34.              ()               ()             .


     ,         .
   ,   .  !!!

----------

> ?
>      10%,   ,    ....


 ?  ?    ,  ,  (     -   ,   ("    2011-02-14 17:06"). )  "  ",  "..  , ,  ... ".        .

, ..,  2.   ...

----------


## NastasiaD

> ,         .


,     ...
     -    .
 ,        -      ...
,   ?
  ....         ,     -  .
     ,       .
   " ,   14    ,   -    "
        "",   -      :Smilie: 
 -        ,       ... :Redface:

----------


## NastasiaD

-  10  . ?       -      ...
  -1    ,  ,       ....

----------


## NastasiaD

,   ,   ,     
 :
   10,  3


   -    ,   ?
    ...
  ....

----------


## Sheda

, .
, ,     ,    ..  ,    SPO ,  -6-2  -6-2   .  -6-3  .   -6-3?...       .

----------

*Sheda*, -6-3 -      -6-1.    ,    ?

----------


## Raspberry

> -6-3  .   -6-3?...


   6-1,      6-3.  :yes:

----------


## Sheda

-6-1  ?... ?.. ?..


   -  .          "   . "  "   ." -   ?

----------


## Raspberry

> -6-1  ?... ?.. ?..


.

----------

6-1.

----------


## Sheda

!

----------


## Raspberry

** .   ,      ,    6-2.  :yes:

----------


## 18

.
      01.07.2010 - 31.12.2010 . : -6-1, -6-1, -6-3, -6-2  .
     ,     ,    2010      2010           1 .     ?  1   ,   -    ,     .     .

----------


## NastasiaD

> -    ,   ?
>   ....


     !
  ,      ?
  -....- ?

----------


## Raspberry

> !
>   ,      ?


   , ,  .  :Big Grin:

----------


## Eliska

,   ,        ? 

http://www.pfrf.ru/ot_peter/pr_releases/27982.html

----------


## NastasiaD

,   :Smilie:      ,    :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie: 
...
      ,

----------


## Eliska

> ,


...     ...  -  ?

----------

-2,          "  ",        !..,   ,       "  ",       (16-02-2011)     " "...?  :Wow:

----------


## 18

,  ,    .  1 .

----------


## SAHKO

? 
     2010   2011 ,  1? 
 .   2010?
      ? 
 -    2?  :Frown:

----------


## Hataiiia

> 


,     (   )    - ,       .    ,    .

----------


## 95

> ? 
>      2010   2011 ,  1? (


    , ..       .     ,     ,   ,  , ,   ,  .

----------

cenayko
,    ...

----------


## SAHKO

> , ..       .     ,     ,   ,  , ,   ,  .


, !



    -  "" ,    , . "    ",             ,     ???

----------


## dark70

,    (  -)   : 
1) .  
2)  -1 
 , -6-2  -6-3   ?
   ".   "    : -6-1, -6-2  -6-3 ?

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ,  ,    .  1 .


 20%

----------


## 18

> 20%


  ,    .           ?      ,            .

----------

> 20%


       . 10%       ( 17 27-)

----------

> -2,          "  ",        !..,   ,       "  ",       (16-02-2011)     " "...?


       ?

----------

**,     ,

----------

:
 2.1  243. :  .       3  230   1,1 %.   794659.  : 1,00.   .

   ?     .
     ?  ,  , .  ???

  !!!

----------

?

----------

> ?


   ?

    .      1,00 ,     1,00 . 
,      ,         PU RSV 1.6
 :Frown:

----------

,      ?      ...

----------

> ,      ?      ...


  "  -1"
  " "

  "     .  . .."

,      ,    ???

      ...

----------

?

----------

> ?


!  :Smilie: 
     ???  :Wow:

----------


## Larik

.  ,   .

----------

*Larik*, **, 
  ,   !!!
,            :Smilie:

----------

...   ... ?

----------

, ,             . ..    .      ,  -  ,         ,   .

----------

. 
     . 
 /

----------


## 18

> . 10%       ( 17 27-)


,   27: "           ."       ?
      .   1

----------

!  .     , ,       .           :     ?       ...

----------

,     ?

----------

*18*,    ,        .

----------

:Smilie:       ,

----------

** ,   ,   ?   ...          ...

----------

,  ,       ?
    2010     ?

----------

** ,   : ,       ,    1         01.04.2011.    ,    .      .

----------

...     ...

    ...          ,      4-  ...

----------


## 2006

,  , 11 ,       ,        ,           ,           .         :Wink:

----------

* 2006*,  :         ?

----------


## 18

> *18*,    ,        .


   ,            .

----------

*18*, ....   .    ,    1  .

----------


## alex-msk

5      , ..  .
    ???  :Frown:      ,       ,         -   ?

----------


## 2006

> * 2006*,  :         ?


   ,     ,       -              ,  - ,      ()       .     ,       , ,   ,       ,     .        .

----------

...  ,         ,       ...

 :Smilie:

----------

> ,     ,       -              ,  - ,      ()       .     ,       , ,   ,       ,     .        .


     () ,      ,    .

----------

...     ,   ...  : ...

----------

15 212-: 
2.1.                                                          .
( 2.1     08.12.2010 N 339-)

----------


## 2006

,      ,       
http://rofss.spb.ru/regional/filial_11/seminarfil11

----------


## Raspberry

> ,       ,         -   ?


 6-1  .  :yes:

----------


## 2010

, ,         ,       2010.

  -6-2,   ,   .
-   ?

----------


## Raspberry

: 01.07.2010 -31.07.2010
01.08.2010 - 31.12.2010 - .       6-1.

----------


## 2010

, ,    ?
     -6-2      -6-1?
          .

----------


## 2010

.             "  "   ",   " ?

----------

.     ,   :        .

----------

* 2006*, 
    -    ?
    ,   -        :Wink:

----------


## _040

> !  .     , ,       .           :     ?       ...



             ,  2011      1  ,      !

----------


## JuliMora

> ...     ...  -  ?


 :Confused:   ,      -   ?   ,   ? :Hmm:

----------


## _040

> * 2006*, 
>     -    ?
>     ,   -


 ,            :Smilie: ))
       -      ,          :Frown:

----------


## 2006

> * 2006*, 
>     -    ?
>     ,   -


     ,      ,     ,       ,  ,  -. ,   ,     ,      :Wink:

----------

> ,  2011      1  ,      !


.     2010 .

----------

!
        -2      ?

----------

> :
>  2.1  243. :  .       3  230   1,1 %.   794659.  : 1,00.   .
> 
>    ?     .
>      ?  ,  , .  ???
> 
>   !!!


,         :      ,  ,   - ,  ,  .
  :  ,  .  :Big Grin:

----------

,    .   - ,  .    .   - 2010,  - 0 (),  - .       -6-1,  (  ),  6-3,  6-2. 
 ?

----------


## .

!!!! -1  - ,      ( )   , ,  :      . !      01.01.2011 .       -   ? -1 -  ,     ,        ...  :Frown:     -     ???

----------


## Lazy Sea

> !!!! -1  - ,      ( )   , ,  :      . !      01.01.2011 .       -   ? -1 -  ,     ,        ...     -     ???


     1  200,   ,     200,   300 (200     ),         .     ,      ,      .
         30   .      .    ,           .          .

----------


## 232RMO

> .


     ,     ...
 ,    *Lazy Sea*

----------


## Lazy Sea

> ,     ...
>  ,    *Lazy Sea*



    ...
               .
 ,   ,      ,        .       .  .        ,  ,       .

----------


## 232RMO

,  , ,  , ,  , ,      :Wow:

----------

, !!!!
  ., ..       ,    -   .      28.
     5,       .    ,    .
 (.)   ,   .
    , .
    ?

----------


## Marian

> .


   .        .     ,  . 
    .  ,     http://www.pfrf.ru/ot_peter/soft/

----------

> .        .     ,  .


 .



> .


 PD_SPU -1/2  -3  .

----------


## Marian

> PD_SPU -1/2  -3  .


,    .     - .    .

----------

SPU_ORB. 
    6%  .
, ,     "- ",
"  "  "   "

----------

!
 :
            -      .     .    ,   .         -  ,          . ?
     ,    -,    ,   ???    ?

    -  .

----------


## saigak

> ,    -,    ,   ???
>     -  .


 .      ...

----------


## 232RMO

> ?


 ,   ,

----------

> **,     ,




! , !   ,     ( ++)   15 .
16.02  ,  " .     15.02"
   (  15   ,      )
    -    ,      ?
   , 16  ,   15.
     .   - . (,  )

----------


## lubezniy

> ! , !   ,     ( ++)   15 .
> 16.02  ,  " .     15.02"
>    (  15   ,      )
>     -    ,      ?
>    , 16  ,   15.
>      .   - . (,  )


, .     .     ,      .  :Smilie:  ,   ,       ( 987):



> 34.                ()           ()              .

----------

,  !
     ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ?


  ,      ,    .         :        (      -    ,  ),     ,       , .    :          ;        -    .      (    )  -  ( 190)   ,   .

----------

!

----------


## lukh

, !  15.02 -1    -.    .  17  18  ,     ,    - .      ,      ,        . , "   ?    ,    !"     ,      .   24.02 .     24.02?

----------

501435-5

1)  13  1    :
  - ,                   () .     .

2)    2  11    :
     ,    1         ,   ...

----------

> 501435-5
> 
> 2)    2  11    :
>      ,    1         ,   ...


 : 


> 15.02.2011 14:08


  .

----------

-2  .  ?   ?

----------


## -86

, -6-1  2010.     spu.orb.    ,   2009, 2010     ,          4849.6       2424,8        - 12124   - 5542,4???

----------

46.        

1.                               ,   2  ,      5    ,   ()    ,        ,    ,    30       100 .
2.                      180                  30    ,      ,  10    ,      ,         181-  ,    1 000 .

----------

,     ()      ,     ()    ,     ,    ,       10                 .            .
(      25.10.2001 N 138-,  .    31.12.2002 N 198-,  24.07.2009 N 213-)

----------

> ,     ()      ,     ()    ,     ,    ,       10                 .            .
> (      25.10.2001 N 138-,  .    31.12.2002 N 198-,  24.07.2009 N 213-)


  1039,20 ?

----------


## Dbreif

,    !
 2       , ..    ,    .  ,   .
 :   58438   52478
    6376    5716
   3572    3207
   6482    5820
            -   .         .  1     96 .,  .    , ..  1    2    =.   ?     ?    !!!!

----------


## 232RMO

> 2


  ,     =  .  .



> 


 ?  . ?



> 


, -   ,        ,    ,   .    . 
,       , , 31 ,      .   ,   .

----------


## minavi

,          .          . ,       .

----------


## pilsonis

,     22.01.10.         -1.
   -2 :        ,      ,  ,    .   ,         .  ,    ,           .

----------


## 232RMO

:Big Grin: 
,       ,

----------


## 638486

,  , ,        . ?   ??   !!!  :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------

,          ...      ...

----------

-    ,    2009 ()  .       ,     ?   ?

----------


## 638486

,      . .     .      ,          . !!)))   :Big Grin:

----------

> ,          ...      ...


      (    ),     -     .

----------


## AK-79

2010.     - 1.      2011. , ,    .
 ()      ,      .
  .... 
: 
-    ,    ,   ?
-    ( ,    )   -   ?

----------


## Raspberry

> -    ,    ,   ?


.


> -    ( ,    )   -   ?


, . .

----------


## 232RMO

,       .  .

----------


## Raspberry

,   .  :yes:

----------


## AK-79

!!!
   !!!

----------


## Vyacheslav16

-   -        " " -6-1  -2  ?

----------


## Raspberry

" ".  :yes:

----------


## Vyacheslav16

> " ".


..   ,            -  ,    ,   -       ?

----------


## Bucom

,      ( .. "" -   ).    ""  .

----------

> -    ,    ,   ?
> -    ( ,    )   -   ?


     ,    .   2010  ,     ( -  , ),              ( )?

----------


## NastasiaD

,     "    ",   ,     ,    

       -

----------


## annet872

,         ,  .       ,          ,              ?

----------


## NataliaGor

> ,         .


 27, .11, .6 ",   5 ,      "

----------


## cenayko

> ,         ,  .       ,          ,              ?


      .     6-2,    ,    .

----------


## **

:

***   9-  _______  ...


    . 
  <>   . 
 <></> 
 68 
 24 

    ,    2010,       .    ,     .

----------


## lubezniy

> :
> 
> ***   9-  _______  ...
> 
> 
>     . 
>   <>   . 
>  <></> 
>  68 
> ...


      .           .

----------


## **

,     -  ?

----------

> ,     -  ?


 
_<>
...........
  </>_

----------


## lubezniy

> ,     -  ?


,    .   -     .     .

----------


## **

, , .

----------

.   ,       .           . 2   .     ?   ?

----------


## lubezniy

> .   ,       .           . 2   .     ?   ?


  .       .

----------

> .   ,       .           . 2   .     ?   ?


      ,  "           2010    . "

   ,

----------


## NataliZ

5   :



6 []:   
***30:    <>:    <>    <>,     <>   :


6 []:   
***30:     <> .   .  :



				660019

		 		.	6



    !!!  ?

----------


## lubezniy

,     ,       .

----------

NataliZ     .

----------

!  !

       1  2  2010 .       5.

  ,  - ,           !    ...

  ?  ?

   !

----------


## _07

!  !        2009., 2010.         1,5  3 .   ?  2009.   1,5    05.09.2009   .    06.09.2009  31.12.2009. ,  01.01.2010  30.06.2010  ...

----------


## 1

!     2010       ,    ?

----------


## 232RMO

,

----------

4-      . 

 ,    ,           ,    .

----------


## 232RMO

,    4-  ,       ...  :Frown:

----------

, , .     .
 :   .   ,  6%.    5,      -          .  ,        , ..  .  ?

----------


## 232RMO

,  2010   .
   . ,   ,    ,    ,    ,   ,    "   ...",             .

----------

1  2011.
  ,       200 ,  3000,  3200.       ,   ,              .       ?

----------


## 232RMO

.    .   =.   - ...  :Embarrassment:

----------

4000,  4500 (   ), ,        .        ,       -  ...
    (  ?)   CheckXML-Ufa,   CheckXML 2011    .

----------

,    ,   CheckXML    1,5,     ?

----------


## 1

,  !        (    ),   ?  ,         ?

----------


## _07

***30: . <>   ,  <>:



 2010 1  01.01.2010  30.06.2010 
 2010 1  01.01.2010  30.06.2010 


    2010.  .   ? !

----------


## minavi

> ***30: . <>   ,  <>:
> 
> 
> 
>  2010 1  01.01.2010  30.06.2010 
>  2010 1  01.01.2010  30.06.2010 
> 
> 
>     2010.  .   ? !


 2010 1  01.07.2010  31.12.2010
 1  2011.

----------


## _07

.   .   .  :      1 ,     ??

----------


## Julkost

.
, ,     !
     (     -  ).    ,   "      ?" - : ".   ". ,         "".

 :
     .    1      ,    .      -,      .              . 

     (  ):
1 : . 5460 - . 4550
2 : : 4290 - . 5200
         :       9750,00      9750,00 

    ,   .
, ,     ?

----------


## 232RMO

,

----------


## Julkost

8 .      -  ,   "-".

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .    1      ,    .      -,      .              . 
> 
>     ,   .
> , ,     ?


     .    ,      ,     "",          .      .,    .   3-  03.03.11,     :Frown:

----------


## Julkost

.   ,    "  ".
    :
", ,  6-2  1  +  6-2  2 . =   110   140,
        =  ,      .
    ,      150!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"

         2  -   ....  :Frown:

----------


## minavi

> .   .   .  :      1 ,     ??


     ,     .   ,       (     ).

----------


## _07

> ,     .   ,       (     ).

----------


## _07

?

            .   ,             ,   .                     .

  ,        .            1,5  3 ?

----------


## Raspberry

> 1,5  3 ?


       ,     ,    , ..    .   ,   , ,     .  :yes:

----------


## Raspberry

> .


  :yes:

----------


## _07



----------


## ARNO

5,  -1   :Wow: , -     ,    2 ?

----------


## lubezniy

> 5,  -1  , -     ,    2 ?


           .

----------


## Fraxine

?

----------


## lubezniy

> ?


.

----------


## ARNO

31  ?

----------


## lubezniy

> 31  ?


   .

----------

> 31  ?


 14 .

----------


## GalaGala

! , ,  -2   3                  ? .

----------


## .



----------


## GalaGala

..         ?      ?    1     ... ,

----------


## GalaGala

-      ...  :Frown:  , !!!   15%,   ,  ,  .  2010      2010 + ,      ( + )  2009 .        1         ?      ,         . !

----------


## .

> 1


     .       .

*GalaGala*,            .       ,   .      .

----------


## irixa2

,     - , .   ?

----------


## saigak

,

----------

!          -1  1  2       ,        ?             ?

----------

1 . 2011    ?

----------


## Polwiz

!
    (. .-)
  :    1 . 2011 .   ,       (  05  -1)     01 - ...
   ... (        )
- -    ???

----------


## Polwiz

...
  .   2011        ...      01!!!
..    )))

----------


## seagullerin

,       2010?   -  2         .      . :      1 .   ?

----------

> !          -1  1  2       ,        ?


  -     .
  /        -   .

----------


## twins

, !
  08.02.11  05.03.11 -   ?    - 26,   http://www.lubezniy.ru/stag.html - 28.  ?
  :    3      ?

----------


## Bucom

> 08.02.11  05.03.11 -   ?    - 26,   http://www.lubezniy.ru/stag.html - 28.  ?   :    3      ?


  -26.     (  30- ).     - -   .

----------


## Taiga20051

:    -        1         -    -      ...    ??

----------

,     707   ?

----------


## KaaPex

, .

   + 

     1  2011.,    ,        2010? -1    ,          .

.

----------


## Alexey_pfr

-1

----------

*Alexey_pfr*,    -1?               2010 ,     ?

----------


## bars21310

1C   179.     ,   1  2011      ?      -6-2  ChekXML   .

----------

.  ,       ?

   ()       ?

----------


## saigak

.   -      ,         .     -    .      ,    -1  .

----------


## NastasiaD

> ...
>   .   2011        ...      01!!!
> ..    )))


    -    ...
 :Wink:

----------


## uluy

-1.    ,      05?      :    ,    ,          8  1  58    212-    07. 
  ,      07?        .

----------


## lubezniy

> -1.    ,      05?      :    ,    ,          8  1  58    212-    07. 
>   ,      07?        .


         .  (  -  -     )  :
http://www.pfrf.ru/userdata/rabotoda...k_31.03.11.xls
,      4.4  -1.

----------


## uluy

> .  (  -  -     )  :
> http://www.pfrf.ru/userdata/rabotoda...k_31.03.11.xls
> ,      4.4  -1.


  : 20.30.1.        ...   , .

----------


## lubezniy

> : 20.30.1.        ...   , .


...      -1,  4.4:
http://www.pfrf.ru/userdata/rabotoda...forma_rsv1.xls

----------


## uluy

> ...      -1,  4.4:
> http://www.pfrf.ru/userdata/rabotoda...forma_rsv1.xls


!

----------

?

----------


## 7

> ?


      .

    .
     .        .      , :
   -6-2  15000  15000   -1   15000  16000.
    .     -6-2    -1.
    -6-2      .

----------


## Galateya

* .
-6-2 
   .  1  2011   -   1  2011        2010 .    .
*
 : PFR-700-Y-2011-ORG-087-703-000188-DCK-00004-DPT-000000-DCK-00000.XML
:       !
:       !
:       !
:       !
:       !
:       !
:       !
:       !
:        !
:       !

*
    .    ?*

 ,   .

----------

1 -   1

----------


## Vikra

> 1 -   1


     ,      .     ,   : -       , -   ,   ,    .   ""  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tigrasha

Galateya,      ?     ,       1  2.0    .  -    :    5,    .    ,  5   .      :Smilie:

----------


## Raspberry

> * .
> -6-2 
>    .  1  2011   -   1  2011        2010 .    .
> *
>  : PFR-700-Y-2011-ORG-087-703-000188-DCK-00004-DPT-000000-DCK-00000.XML
> :       !
> :       !
> :       !
> :       !
> ...


  .. ,   ,  "  , ". ()

----------

:      2-  2010 .  ChekXML    -  .     :
   C:\PK_BPI\Dispatch\Work\PFR-700-Y-2010-ORG-076-029-031503-DCK-00008-DPT-000000-DCK-00000.XML CHECKXML.   18.04.2011.    C:\PK_BPI\Dispatch\Work\PFR-700-Y-2010-ORG-076-029-031503-DCK-00008-DPT-000000-DCK-00000.XML   - an_adr2006  1-  _______... 2 []:    # 122-768-535 68 !!!20:    <>.    ""  <>,  ,    (  )  2-  _______... 3 []:    # 078-871-121 05 !!!20:    <>.    ""  <>,  ,    (  )

_______... 30 []:    # 024-305-561 09 !!!20:        .   : ;  :  01.07.2010  31.12.2010   ()   ()       / = 6/14.    = 16835.63    = *6/14 = 7215.27,       = 7215.26 ( 1 ).  36-  _______... 37 []:    # 075-873-488 20 !!!20:     <> . .     :



   ,    (   10 )       ?        ?          ..

----------

> :      2-  2010 .


     10 ?


> ChekXML    -  .     :


  -     ? /?





> C:\PK_B


PI\Dispatch\Work\PFR-700-Y-2010-ORG-076-029-031503-DCK-00008-DPT-000000-DCK-00000.XML CHECKXML.   18.04.2011.    C:\PK_BPI\Dispatch\Work\PFR-700-Y-2010-ORG-076-029-031503-DCK-00008-DPT-000000-DCK-00000.XML   - an_adr2006  1-  .............[/QUOTE]   -  .






> ,    (   10 )       ?        ?          ..


 :      ?

----------

.      -    ,      .

----------

2010 ?    ,     10

----------

> .      -    ,      .


     (  ),      ,       (  )     .

----------

,     .   , .     ?

----------

> ,     .   , .     ?


.
        ,    ...
    - ..,      ,  ,    .

----------


## Veryn

!
 .   2010           
 

     ?
(   )

            (   )     ...

    -      ?
      ...

     -   ?      ...

   ...   :
  -  ?   ,   ?     ?

----------


## Bucom

> 2010 ?    ,     10


     .    "  2010 ."- ,   ""    Persw 3.6     (  ).

----------

,      :
                           6-2      (-),    ,                     ()     6-2    ,    :  140        3  1  (-1)   150   ,         3   (-)       100   ,         3   (-)    .     (+)                     ()     6-2    .    150  100   (+)     .     6-2:44985,   -1:44632, 
        130,    140.....

,    ?

----------


## 2010

!   .,  : "             2010 ".    "      "      ,    2011 .     . , ,     1 .2011   ?  :Wow:

----------


## Bucom

> ?


     :  /,  / , ... /  ,  ..   ,  ,      Persw 3.6 (  ),             2010 . (   ,         ,      ).

----------


## .

-!!!  :Wow:     2010        2011    : .. - .8621,33;  8629,33   7,99.  !!!    .     ???   ?       -  .   -??? :Hmm:

----------


## 2010

> :  /,  / , ... /  ,  ..   ,  ,      Persw 3.6 (  ),             2010 . (   ,         ,      ).


! ..      ?  ,  ? :Wow:

----------


## Bucom

> -!


          .   -  ,  ,    .    .
*2010:* 


> ?


.    .

----------


## 2010

.    .[/QUOTE]

++  2 ( 2.3.98) :Redface:

----------


## Bucom

> ++  2 ( 2.3.98)


-  .          ( ",  "  "    2010 . - ,   2011 . -  ", ..  -).

----------


## .

Bucom,      !    :   -      ,   ??? :No-no:

----------


## Bucom

> Bucom,      !    :   -      ,   ?


    ?
            - .
      -    . 
             "":   .



> .   -  ,  ,    .    .

----------


## .

,      ??? :Abuse:       8000 ..,   8010 .., (       )   10 .     !!!         -   !!!  :yes:

----------

*.*,        ,     . 
    ,        .     .          **   .        (=),     (>). **      .         ,             .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,      ???      8000 ..,   8010 .., (       )   10 .     !!!         -   !!!


, .      .         .   ,      ,  , :         ,       , , 100 ,   .   98.        -   .

----------


## .

, ....???? ,    -     ...       -    :Frown:

----------


## lubezniy

:      .

----------


## Aksiniy

, ,  !      2010 .      1 . 2010 .  , . .       ,   2 .    ,     "_".    ,    .,   -  ,     .   ,   -     ,    .    5.

----------

